# Real GG#4???



## HydroRed (Mar 10, 2016)

I aquired a cut of what was said to be Gorilla Glue #4. From what I have picked up on the web and from talking with other growers I believe I may have a legit cut. How can you know with any kind of certainty what you have if you arent able to trace back to momma? Are there any traits or characteristics to this strain that says "this is GG#4"? I have her bushed out now and ready to take clones from. I have heard through the grapevine that here in MI there are legit cuts going around as well.

I kinda want to get some input on the strain first from those on here who truly know the real cuts, then I'll post my pictures of mine in veg and let you decide. This plant certainly has very distinct characteristics about it I will mention also.


----------



## FamMan (Mar 10, 2016)

Mine reeked of diesel a few weeks into veg. And throughout her life.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 10, 2016)

FamMan said:


> Mine reeked of diesel a few weeks into veg. And throughout her life.


What were some characteristics of the plant while vegging? What has you certain that you had a legit cut?


----------



## FamMan (Mar 10, 2016)

Big leaves and big branches. Mines didnt get too tall but i have heard different from others. I have smoked her before from other sources. Mine turned out better. And the person who gifted it to me has a stellar reputation. Good strain but agree now that i have smoked it.....potency isnt top notch...everything else is though.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 10, 2016)

Does it have the leaf twist. That's sort of a signature


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2016)

Smell of chocolate diesel with leaf twist and very viney. Best way to tell is to post pics and ask


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 11, 2016)

Well, here she is. The leaves like to grow out like pinwheels and she is VERY sensitive to any kind of fans or direct wind. Lots of purple in her stalks since the day I got her. I know its strain and not environments or feed since she is along side others that exhibit no purple at all in the exact same environment and her ppm runs a bit hot compared to the others and she never flinches.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Well, here she is. The leaves like to grow out like pinwheels and she is VERY sensitive to any kind of fans or direct wind. Lots of purple in her stalks since the day I got her. I know its strain and not environments or feed since she is along side others that exhibit no purple at all in the exact same environment and her ppm runs a bit hot compared to the others and she never flinches.
> View attachment 3628898
> 
> View attachment 3628899


That's is mos def her. She has a look that you can notice a mile away when you see her and yea the color on stalks is here no matter what. Stem rub in veg gives you hat coco/chocolate/coffee/mocha smell with hints of diesel and in flower she freaks of chem and diesel till after 10+ weeks the chocolate comes out more. 

Here she is close to being finished 

GG#4


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 11, 2016)

I was hoping it was legit but honestly had no reason to doubt what I was told since it is from someone I trust and has always been true to their word in the 17 years I've known him. I havent had it flower as I'm getting ready to pull clones from her in the next few days to get them rooted & in the flower room.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I was hoping it was legit but honestly had no reason to doubt what I was told since it is from someone I trust and has always been true to their word in the 17 years I've known him. I havent had it flower as I'm getting ready to pull clones from her in the next few days to get them rooted & in the flower room.


You don't have to hope bro you have her. Feed her well she's a hog and support her well too cus her stems are weak flop city but some of the best smoke I've had. She hits every category of being elite. Enjoy her I know I did and will enjoy again soon as I get her back


----------



## crypticgrower (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm jelly you lucky duck


----------



## hyroot (Mar 11, 2016)

Keep in mind gg4 is a light feeder and stretches A LOT into the 3rd week of flower. She will get 3 -5 times larger in flower.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Keep in mind gg4 is a light feeder and stretches A LOT into the 3rd week of flower. She will get 3 -5 times larger in flower.


When I grew here she was a lil heavy feeder imho she gobbled up the food like it was nothing by halfway in she was starting to fade but mines was a lil root bound too so that was part of the issue but she took everything I threw at her. Def major stretch tho but flipping smaller plants helps combat the stretch


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 11, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Keep in mind gg4 is a light feeder and stretches A LOT into the 3rd week of flower. She will get 3 -5 times larger in flower.


Light feeder meaning nute strength or feeding/watering cycle? I run DWC drip buckets and she is the heaviest feeder of my entire grow with the highest veg ppm of over 440 while others are running over 100ppm less and I dont feel I'm even close to a threshold with her. She is a bit leggy so far.



akhiymjames said:


> You don't have to hope bro you have her. Feed her well she's a hog and support her well too cus her stems are weak flop city but some of the best smoke I've had. She hits every category of being elite. Enjoy her I know I did and will enjoy again soon as I get her back


Her stems are definitely weaker than most since I cant have her under any kind of fans/direct breeze to strengthen her up. Did you have issues with the leaves getting dried out on one spot of the egde and twisting in a 180* pattern from being under a fan? I've never seen a plant this sensitive to having *any* air blown on it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Light feeder meaning nute strength or feeding/watering cycle? I run DWC drip buckets and she is the heaviest feeder of my entire grow with the highest veg ppm of over 440 while others are running over 100ppm less and I dont feel I'm even close to a threshold with her. She is a bit leggy so far.
> 
> 
> Her stems are definitely weaker than most since I cant have her under any kind of fans/direct breeze to strengthen her up. Did you have issues with the leaves getting dried out on one spot of the egde and twisting in a 180* pattern from being under a fan? I've never seen a plant this sensitive to having *any* air blown on it.


Now I had major air on her and she did just fine. Even grew her outdoors and she didn't do that. Could be just your environment and her getting used to it but supercrop if you can or if you like to that will help with strengthening the branches. Some plants can be very sensitive to wind especially if they never encountered it before and get hit with it hard. I've seen people have wind burn on their plants so it's not uncommon. Oh and wait till you flip her she will eat more I promise. She puts out amazing so she eats it all up


----------



## hyroot (Mar 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> When I grew here she was a lil heavy feeder imho she gobbled up the food like it was nothing by halfway in she was starting to fade but mines was a lil root bound too so that was part of the issue but she took everything I threw at her. Def major stretch tho but flipping smaller plants helps combat the stretch



Gg4 will gobble up what ever you give her. But she grows bigger and faster if you feed less. I do living soil so I don't add any nutes.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Gg4 will gobble up what ever you give her. But she grows bigger and faster if you feed less. I do living soil so I don't add any nutes.


Yea I'm living organic soil too but I see what your saying. I never ran her with just base soil she always had supersoil with base soil but she ate it up like it was nothing. I'm def not an expert with her tho but speed of growth was just fine in supersoil I'll have to see what the Glue heads on IC say about feeding less and growing faster and bigger


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 23, 2016)

I can't get these GG clones to root for the life of me? I pulled 7 and NONE of them were rooted @ 9 days. Cut 3 more to err on the side of caution & also pulled 2 clones from a kosher kush, and here it is day 15 since initial cuts and I have no roots on the GG#4's. The Kosher Kush clones I cut have only been in there for a total of 6 days and I have roots exploding out of the bottom?

Are these GG#4 that hard to clone? WTF


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 23, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I can't get these to clones to root for the life of me? I pulled 7 and NONE of them were rooted @ 9 days. Cut 3 more to err on the side of caution & also pulled 2 clones from a kosher kush, and here it is day 15 since initial cuts and I have no roots on the GG#4's. The Kosher Kush clones I cut have only been in there for a total of 6 days and I have roots exploding out of the bottom?
> 
> Are these GG#4 that hard to clone? WTF


Naw she is one of the easiest to clone for me. Always get roots within 7-10 days and that's just rapid rooter and water nothing else. I'm simple with my cloning. Also got roots from her same time frame in just a cup of water. Don't see why you are having trouble cloning her hope that changes for ya


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 23, 2016)

Damn, I cant figure out what the hell my issue is? I gotta figure something out soon though. The momma is healthy, the clones are healthy and I got a mix of low & mid bush cuts,rapid rooters with just pH'd water in tray with a humidity dome. Sits under a 4 bulb T5 about 10-12" away. Temp in dome is 79*F and humidity is high enough that it fogs up inside the dome after a bit. All of the cuts are still lively looking and have undergone the usual yellowed out bottom leaves so its like it wants to root, but it hasnt. I've never had a cutting take this long to even start to show roots either in my bubble cloner or in rapid rooters.


----------



## 6ixtynin9 (Mar 24, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I can't get these GG clones to root for the life of me? I pulled 7 and NONE of them were rooted @ 9 days. Cut 3 more to err on the side of caution & also pulled 2 clones from a kosher kush, and here it is day 15 since initial cuts and I have no roots on the GG#4's. The Kosher Kush clones I cut have only been in there for a total of 6 days and I have roots exploding out of the bottom?
> 
> Are these GG#4 that hard to clone? WTF


Looks like you have the real deal. Twisted leaves and spindly as hell. GG #4 should be easy as hell to clone. In fact, it's one of the easiest strain to clone. 80% of my GG #4 cuttings root in 5-6 days. 20% root in 8-9 days. I get 100% root all the time and I clone by the hundreds. By day 14-17 I get 15" long (possibly longer) roots.

Disregard the 2 with red circles, that's a different strain. This is current. These GG #4 were the slow rooter that was taken 16 days ago.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 24, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I can't get these GG clones to root for the life of me? I pulled 7 and NONE of them were rooted @ 9 days. Cut 3 more to err on the side of caution & also pulled 2 clones from a kosher kush, and here it is day 15 since initial cuts and I have no roots on the GG#4's. The Kosher Kush clones I cut have only been in there for a total of 6 days and I have roots exploding out of the bottom?
> 
> Are these GG#4 that hard to clone? WTF


1. soak your cuts for a day in tap water. The chlorine will heal the cuts to prevent embolism. You can add aloe to water if you want. So the cut can uptake salicylic acids.


2. Make sure to take cuts from the top of the plant.

When I first took gg4 clones. I took 10 from the bottom. None rooted. I took 5 more. Got 1 to root. Then tried taking from the tops and got 10 out of 10 to root. Then another time I got super busy and I left the cuts soaking in cups of water for a week. Half of them rooted in the cup. All those were cuts from the top.


3. If you are running an aero or bubble cloner. Make sure to take larger more woody cuts. They root better in cloners.

4. If you run a cloner, mist them twice a day. With at least a kelp foliar.


My foliar I brew a tea of natural mistik from dragon fly earth medicine. Then when ready I add silica and aloe. Then spray.

If you have the space and the right environment outside. (Spring / summer / ) You can grow the plants that are the ingredients to natural mistik.


If you use a tray and dome. Still soak cuts for a day. Tale smaller cuts. Try using fresh aloe as a cloning gel. It works better than everything else. Only mist once every other day. Change the water in the tray regularly . Add a little kelp to the water in the tray too.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 24, 2016)

The thing that gets me thinking its the plant and not me is the fact that I cut 2 clones from a kosher kush(after waiting 9 days for the GG to root) and got roots in the same tray within 6 days.....but still no roots on ANY of the GG? I've never had a problem rooting clones before?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 24, 2016)

Yea it has me puzzled as you can see everyone who has her says they gets roots within a week usually so it's strange your not getting roots. I've taken clones everywhere from her bottom too doesn't matter she usually roots and fairly easy. Hope this changes for you maybe some aloe or rooting hormones will help cus I don't see anything your doing wrong


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 24, 2016)

Thinking Im gonna run another set and try some root gel and see if it doesnt help. I forgot to mention that when I took the first cuts, they were from lower/mid bush & I didnt use any root hormone. The second set of cuts I took were from the top of the plant with rooting hormone & got the same dud results. I'm baffled at this point . I think I'll try the only method I havent tried yet and take from lower/mid and use root hormone. If this dont work then I just have a gorgeous GG#4 momma I cant do shit with lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 24, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Thinking Im gonna run another set and try some root gel and see if it doesnt help. I forgot to mention that when I took the first cuts, they were from lower/mid bush & I didnt use any root hormone. The second set of cuts I took were from the top of the plant with rooting hormone & got the same dud results. I'm baffled at this point . I think I'll try the only method I havent tried yet and take from lower/mid and use root hormone. If this dont work then I just have a gorgeous GG#4 momma I cant do shit with lol


Try some cuts in a cup of water change water out every few days. That's all I can tell you bro. Is your plugs too wet? Sometimes cuts won't root with too much moisture in rapid rooter


----------



## 6ixtynin9 (Mar 24, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Thinking Im gonna run another set and try some root gel and see if it doesnt help. I forgot to mention that when I took the first cuts, they were from lower/mid bush & I didnt use any root hormone. The second set of cuts I took were from the top of the plant with rooting hormone & got the same dud results. I'm baffled at this point . I think I'll try the only method I havent tried yet and take from lower/mid and use root hormone. If this dont work then I just have a gorgeous GG#4 momma I cant do shit with lol


I noticed in earlier post, you said you clone in a bubbler. 1. Make sure you have lots of bubbles/aerations. 2. Make sure tip of cuttings are submerge in the water, or at least close enough to the water surface where the bubble can pop and splash droplets of water onto the stem. 3. You can get by with using only plain chlorinated city tap water. No roots yet so don't need to adjust pH. No need to waste money on rooting products. I stopped using rooting hormones years ago. 4. Most importantly, with any cloner, make sure the system is very VERY clean and sterile. In my experience, cuttings root the fastest with a water temp of 75 degrees F / 23.8 degrees C. To combat potential root rot, slime, root disease from the warm water, I add a DIY weak chlorine solution into the water. It also doubles as a system/water sterilizer, pathogen killer. Also, I take cuttings from the bottom to middle, 3/4 way up, all the way up, inside or outside, thick stem, small stem, soft stem, woody stem, doesn't matter, they all root no matter where I cut from. Indeed very strange that the Kosher Kush rooted before the Gorilla Glue. Should have been the opposite.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 24, 2016)

6ixtynin9 said:


> I noticed in earlier post, you said you clone in a bubbler. 1. Make sure you have lots of bubbles/aerations. 2. Make sure tip of cuttings are submerge in the water, or at least close enough to the water surface where the bubble can pop and splash droplets of water onto the stem. 3. You can get by with using only plain chlorinated city tap water. No roots yet so don't need to adjust pH. No need to waste money on rooting products. I stopped using rooting hormones years ago. 4. Most importantly, with any cloner, make sure the system is very VERY clean and sterile. In my experience, cuttings root the fastest with a water temp of 75 degrees F / 23.8 degrees C. To combat potential root rot, slime, root disease from the warm water, I add a DIY weak chlorine solution into the water. It also doubles as a system/water sterilizer, pathogen killer. Also, I take cuttings from the bottom to middle, 3/4 way up, all the way up, inside or outside, thick stem, small stem, soft stem, woody stem, doesn't matter, they all root no matter where I cut from. Indeed very strange that the Kosher Kush rooted before the Gorilla Glue. Should have been the opposite.


All great advice.
I usually run in a bubble cloner, but decided to switch it up and go back to the basics (rapid rooters & a dome). I currently dont have room to run my bubble cloner and all the cuttings I have atm so I'm guessing I'll just have to be patient and see what these GG's give me in the next week. If I get nothing....Im gonna start over again with the fail safe -my bubble cloner. If I cant get her to clone then she does me no good as a momma.
I might just flower her big ass out


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 24, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> All great advice.
> I usually run in a bubble cloner, but decided to switch it up and go back to the basics (rapid rooters & a dome). I currently dont have room to run my bubble cloner and all the cuttings I have atm so I'm guessing I'll just have to be patient and see what these GG's give me in the next week. If I get nothing....Im gonna start over again with the fail safe -my bubble cloner. If I cant get her to clone then she does me no good as a momma.
> I might just flower her big ass out


Did you get your clone healthy? Only thing I can think of is it got infected before you got it


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Did you get your clone healthy? Only thing I can think of is it got infected before you got it


The clone was beautiful when I got it. Momma is looking REAL good now all grown up. Been getting her ready for clones for about 2 months. Now that I got her bushed out and groomed for cloning I cant get the little bitches to root lol. The cuttings arent dying either. They just dont root?? Im gonna get some pics for you guys. brb


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 24, 2016)

GG#4 momma after approx 1.5 months of veg under (4) 4' fluoros 


The 2 on the far left of tray are the rooted Kosher Kush, the rest are GG


GG#4 after 2 weeks of being cut-not a single sign of root.


Kosher Kush after 6 days of being cut (rooted in same dome)


Canopy shot of momma GG#4


Root ball of GG#4


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 26, 2016)

Ok...f*ck this GG#4, Momma's going under the big lights for flower..... "See ya in 10 weeks BITCH! ".
I opened up one of the rapid rooters just to see if anything was happening and there was 0 sign of any roots or any attempt of rooting. I opened up 2 more to see if they were the same and they were. If I cant get roots then I dont care to mess with her as a momma. Time to move on and pop these BOG "Lifesaver" or "Sweet Cindy" I got burnin a hole in my bean stash


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 27, 2016)

Damn the sucks ass bro I don't get it. I truly don't something is preventing you from getting them to root just don't know what it is. It's crazy but well at least you will have some great buds


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 27, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Ok...f*ck this GG#4, Momma's going under the big lights for flower..... "See ya in 10 weeks BITCH! ".
> I opened up one of the rapid rooters just to see if anything was happening and there was 0 sign of any roots or any attempt of rooting. I opened up 2 more to see if they were the same and they were. If I cant get roots then I dont care to mess with her as a momma. Time to move on and pop these BOG "Lifesaver" or "Sweet Cindy" I got burnin a hole in my bean stash





akhiymjames said:


> Damn the sucks ass bro I don't get it. I truly don't something is preventing you from getting them to root just don't know what it is. It's crazy but well at least you will have some great buds


That is crazy. My GG is super easy to root. I think what Akhiym mentioned above is right... You might have an infected plant or something. No other explanation for it.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 27, 2016)

what i see wrong...

1) dome , you need one , i never cut in cubes, pucks, rooters w/o a dome
2) too much plant material , smaller cuts & trim back the leaves for < transpiration
3) as james noted wet your rooters , dome up, let them go a little dry (i like them moist).
4) rooting hormone...its got antifungal & other important stuff in it
5) less light , i see that cut is bending toward the light 
6) heat , the guy above w/ the aero cloner is a pro i can tell , he told u right

or if you like old school , heating pad... under the tray.

if you have a dedicated spot for cut & they get good light ...give them dark time.

i do both ...bubble & tray/dome.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 27, 2016)

your gg4 root ball is sexy though... perfect looking !


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 27, 2016)

to me it looks like your cuts are happy... your not putting them in a position to root. they're living like you put them in a glass of water. you have to "force" them to root. in hydro cloning application i think h2o temp is super critical. in an old school application ...dome & tray... heat & humidity.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 27, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> what i see wrong...
> 
> 1) dome , you need one , i never cut in cubes, pucks, rooters w/o a dome
> 2) too much plant material , smaller cuts & trim back the leaves for < transpiration
> ...


It might seem like I dont in this thread due to my issues with GG, but I've had great results for many years with cloning whether it be bubble or plugs or any strain. Its one of the things I thought I was relatively good at lol
I took the dome off for pics because it was wet n foggy. I rarely cut the leaves on my clones unless I cut larger ones and they eat up room on the tray. These were small enough I wasnt too concerned with em. For the second set of clones cut from the GG I used clonex vs just water like on the first set of cuts & still nothing. I cut 2 sets and tried every combination of variables to get em to root and they just wont? I didnt bother trying to root in my bubble cloner. I really shouldnt have to try this hard with a momma thats so healthy. Plus the KK that I cloned in the exact same manner under the same conditions and dome & light & both rooted in less than 6 days. The pic I posted above was on the 6th day and you can tell shes been rooting for a cpl days. I can honestly say I've done everything mentioned and everything in between except for aloe. I used rooting hormone instead. I did however snip a few cuts and put em in water just to see after I moved her to the flower room. I'ts not my method, but I'm willing to try anything (as one last hoorah) just to see if I can get it to root. Failure isnt something I wear very well. Much appreciation to everyone who contributed to this thread. We got some good peoples in here.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 27, 2016)

Typical female haha.......as soon as I said "f*ck it I'm done" last night, she went and sprouted a tiny little whispy white root from one of the plugs .
I'm still keeping momma in flower though. If one of the clones actually provide good roots I might make it a momma again. Might even do a giveaway for my mitten peoples too but we'll see. I'm just not too keen on having a momma this hard to clone.
To be continued..........


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> It might seem like I dont in this thread due to my issues with GG, but I've had great results for many years with cloning whether it be bubble or plugs or any strain. Its one of the things I thought I was relatively good at lol
> I took the dome off for pics because it was wet n foggy. I rarely cut the leaves on my clones unless I cut larger ones and they eat up room on the tray. These were small enough I wasnt too concerned with em. For the second set of clones cut from the GG I used clonex vs just water like on the first set of cuts & still nothing. I cut 2 sets and tried every combination of variables to get em to root and they just wont? I didnt bother trying to root in my bubble cloner. I really shouldnt have to try this hard with a momma thats so healthy. Plus the KK that I cloned in the exact same manner under the same conditions and dome & light & both rooted in less than 6 days. The pic I posted above was on the 6th day and you can tell shes been rooting for a cpl days. I can honestly say I've done everything mentioned and everything in between except for aloe. I used rooting hormone instead. I did however snip a few cuts and put em in water just to see after I moved her to the flower room. I'ts not my method, but I'm willing to try anything (as one last hoorah) just to see if I can get it to root. Failure isnt something I wear very well. Much appreciation to everyone who contributed to this thread. We got some good peoples in here.


Having problems rooting glue cuts would make sense if the pics you posted had the 'dud' syndrome going on, but they don't.

A heads up with the glue, replace mommas often, and try to only take cuts up high on the plant. It's bulshit I know, but gg4 can all of a sudden start throwing dud branches. If you end up using one of those fucked up cuts as a momma, you might as well ditch the strain. The dud is real, and it fucking sucks. Beleive me.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 27, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Having problems rooting glue cuts would make sense if the pics you posted had the 'dud' syndrome going on, but they don't.
> 
> A heads up with the glue, replace mommas often, and try to only take cuts up high on the plant. It's bulshit I know, but gg4 can all of a sudden start throwing dud branches. If you end up using one of those fucked up cuts as a momma, you might as well ditch the strain. The dud is real, and it fucking sucks. Beleive me.


I'm glad you came and spoke about this cus I forgot all about this.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 27, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Having problems rooting glue cuts would make sense if the pics you posted had the 'dud' syndrome going on, but they don't.
> 
> A heads up with the glue, replace mommas often, and try to only take cuts up high on the plant. It's bulshit I know, but gg4 can all of a sudden start throwing dud branches. If you end up using one of those fucked up cuts as a momma, you might as well ditch the strain. The dud is real, and it fucking sucks. Beleive me.


Interesting....what would tip me off on a dud? Kinda sounding like a pretty unstable stain so far lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 27, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Interesting....what would tip me off on a dud? Kinda sounding like a pretty unstable stain so far lol


It's not that's it's unstable it's just there are dud cuts of it going around. It's more info about this over ICmag and Aero and let us know more about it because I know he experienced it before but I've never experienced it and hope to never experience it. You will know dud branches when they're flowering not frosty no smell looks mediocre.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It's not that's it's unstable it's just there are dud cuts of it going around. It's more info about this over ICmag and Aero and let us know more about it because I know he experienced it before but I've never experienced it and hope to never experience it. You will know dud branches when they're flowering not frosty no smell looks mediocre.


My cut was healthy as can be, and then started doing the dud crap around 4-5 months after first getting it. It's still there waiting to come back, but I'm doing things to keep it at bay. It sucks, because I don't wanna throw this cut away. I'm def not done with it yet
When I originaly got the dozen cuts I remember throwing away 2 of them because i saw that shit in them. I've experienced that dud bulshit before in a couple other strains, so I know whT to look for. It would be nice to know exactly what it is. I would like to know 100% if it actually is the stem nematode. It does sort of fit the bill though. Either way, there's no cure for ths alfalpha stem nematode if thats what it is, and that sucks


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 10, 2016)

So I managed to get some good roots from one of the GG4! Its been VERY slow going getting roots from it but they are finally coming out of the bottom of the 6" net pot and shes showing new growth. I gave up on all the others a few days ago that just would not root. I will say that momma is doing well in flower and is stretching a bit and showing flowers. I found a couple of frosty calyx from where I cut clones and picked em off to smell.....WOW, it was like straight cocoa. If this is only the start then I'm really gonna like this.


----------



## @Norcali (Apr 10, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> So I managed to get some good roots from one of the GG4! Its been VERY slow going getting roots from it but they are finally coming out of the bottom of the 6" net pot and shes showing new growth. I gave up on all the others a few days ago that just would not root. I will say that momma is doing well in flower and is stretching a bit and showing flowers. I found a couple of frosty calyx from where I cut clones and picked em off to smell.....WOW, it was like straight cocoa. If this is only the start then I'm really gonna like this.


I just rooted some GG#4 in rockwool cubes. Took about 12 days... Surprised at how long they took.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 10, 2016)

I got almost a month into this bitch haha


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 11, 2016)

Twisty leaves and new roots. I fed her some nutes now that shes establishing good and it was too hot for her so I dailed it back. I got me a new momma finally. These pics are from the other day so the roots are really starting to jump off now.




Here's "Old Momma" in like week 2-ish of 12/12 under the 1K HPS
She reminds me of a "popcorn bud" kinda strain so far the way shes developing.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 11, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Twisty leaves and new roots. I fed her some nutes now that shes establishing good and it was too hot for her so I dailed it back. I got me a new momma finally. These pics are from the other day so the roots are really starting to jump off now.
> View attachment 3655182
> 
> View attachment 3655188
> ...


popcorn bud isn't what I would use to describe the gg4 cut I had, more like massive long beastly colas that are dripping in resin and smell STRONG of chem/diesel. Also the cut I had roots really fast for clones , 7-10 days max.

Give your cut a couple more weeks to stretch and bud up, you will see some HUGE buds.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 11, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> popcorn bud isn't what I would use to describe the gg4 cut I had, more like massive long beastly colas that are dripping in resin and smell STRONG of chem/diesel. Also the cut I had roots really fast for clones , 7-10 days max.
> 
> Give your cut a couple more weeks to stretch and bud up, you will see some HUGE buds.


I wish I could say it was me that was the problem with the clones not rooting well, but I just ain't comfortable in saying that truthfully.
Your 100% right about how early it is so I'll still be optimistic for some Yodaweed . 

There are a lot of flower sites on her though -and I'm cool with that haha. I really didn't plan to even flower her. I had been grooming her in veg for a minute since she was going to be a Momma. She's had 13 cuttings taken from her and she's still bushy as hell.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 11, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I wish I could say it was me that was the problem with the clones not rooting well, but I just ain't comfortable in saying that truthfully.
> Your 100% right about how early it is so I'll still be optimistic for some Yodaweed .
> 
> There are a lot of flower sites on her though -and I'm cool with that haha. I really didn't plan to even flower her. I had been grooming her in veg for a minute since she was going to be a Momma. She's had 13 cuttings taken from her and she's still bushy as hell.


If its the same as I had, you are in for a real treat, turns from bushy to stretchy and big buds, lots of resin, lots of smell, thing is a rosin producer too, squirts big amounts. One of the best cuts I have run, gotta be patient, your cut looks VERY similar to mine, it explodes in flower, stretch first little bud sites then the weight comes and it doesn't stop until its finished, also makes so much resin it gets ridiculous.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 11, 2016)

I do like my bubble hash....


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 11, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I do like my bubble hash....


I hope you have the cut I had than, the amount and quality of the hash is astounding, it has become my measuring stick for other strains, if they can come close to this plants yield on rosin I consider them really good quality.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 15, 2016)

Heres a quick set of pics for those hanging out for the finish
Its really difficult to get a good pic with my phone under the 1K watt hps. She's loving it though and showing a ton of bud sites.
  



akhiymjames said:


> That's is mos def her. She has a look that you can notice a mile away when you see her and yea the color on stalks is here no matter what. Stem rub in veg gives you hat coco/chocolate/coffee/mocha smell with hints of diesel and in flower she freaks of chem and diesel till after 10+ weeks the chocolate comes out more.
> 
> Here she is close to being finished
> 
> ...


Man you hit right on the head with the chocolate coco smells. Im really smelling this now 20 days into flower but have been smelling it for a cpl weeks.


----------



## Biggchong (Apr 15, 2016)

The GG#4 at my local dispensary gives me headaches. Why?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Heres a quick set of pics for those hanging out for the finish
> Its really difficult to get a good pic with my phone under the 1K watt hps. She's loving it though and showing a ton of bud sites.
> View attachment 3657415 View attachment 3657417
> 
> ...


Just wait till the buds really form and start to get bigger she will be very stanky very loud of Chem and Diesel. The longer she goes the more the mocha type smell. Enjoy her she's good


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 15, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Twisty leaves and new roots. I fed her some nutes now that shes establishing good and it was too hot for her so I dailed it back. I got me a new momma finally. These pics are from the other day so the roots are really starting to jump off now.
> View attachment 3655182
> 
> View attachment 3655188
> ...


Man, I hate to say it dude, but that doesn't look like GG #4 to me. The leaves don't look right, and the structure is way off. Nothing "bushy" about the glue. Super viney and stretchy, with long gaps between nodes.

I guess the proof will be in the smoke, but I'm thinkin that's something other than glue. Just my opinion... hope I'm wrong.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Man, I hate to say it dude, but that doesn't look like GG #4 to me. The leaves don't look right, and the structure is way off. Nothing "bushy" about the glue. Super viney and stretchy, with long gaps between nodes.
> 
> I guess the proof will be in the smoke, but I'm thinkin that's something other than glue. Just my opinion... hope I'm wrong.


I think it may be kinda bushy for him cus it was his mom and took lots of cuts from her before she was flipped. I hope it's real too looked right when I looked at pics few pages back but your a right about it not being bushy very viney sucky node spacing but it does have that early frost trait. I'll be some pics of my cut in here


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2016)

GG#4 in veg






GG#4 in flower outdoor






Indoor






Not proper runs on both either. Still haven't had a stellar run with her always root bound and eats up everything. Run coming up with her will be superb


----------



## Mr Hyde (Apr 15, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> The GG#4 at my local dispensary gives me headaches. Why?


Could it be the massive amount of nutes most growers use, the pesticides or some mold?


----------



## Mr Hyde (Apr 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> GG#4 in veg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks like she is a straight eater, those leaves look like they are perfectly healthy just leached of nutes lol. How many ppms do you use Ak? I love the work you do with the sincity stuff!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> She looks like she is a straight eater, those leaves look like they are perfectly healthy just leached of nutes lol. How many ppms do you use Ak? I love the work you do with the sincity stuff!


She is def that both those run indoor and outdoor she was root bound and ate up everything in the soil. I grow with supersoil so no ppms but when I do grow hydro or use NFTG my ppms never go over 1000. Could have but I'm on the team with lots of growers who believe less is better. Appreciate the love bro I try to grow as easy as possible my schedule is very hectic so mixing up nutes right now isn't ideal for me but I may end up having to use some NFTG on this run I got going of Sfv OG and Cherry Pie to finish them out that OG is a cal/mag whore


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 15, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Man, I hate to say it dude, but that doesn't look like GG #4 to me. The leaves don't look right, and the structure is way off. Nothing "bushy" about the glue. Super viney and stretchy, with long gaps between nodes.
> 
> I guess the proof will be in the smoke, but I'm thinkin that's something other than glue. Just my opinion... hope I'm wrong.


Here she is when I initially got her as a clone:
 

Here she is in veg.
 

As akhiymjames said, I had been grooming her and topping her as a momma for about 6-7 weeks prior to her going under the 1K hps to flower. My goal was to make her bushy with plenty of spots to cut. It worked haha

Heres another angle into the canopy so you can see the bud structures and distance between. This is why I had mentioned this being a "popcorn bud" kinda strain. Smoke will be the test for sure.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Here she is when I initially got her as a clone:
> View attachment 3657939
> 
> Here she is in veg.
> ...


Yea those pics look like her and I'm pretty sure it is. Has the red stems too so def looks like her. Those buds will swell tho you can see from my pics nothing popcorn about them. We will know for sure once those buds start getting bigger and filling out


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 15, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Here she is when I initially got her as a clone:
> View attachment 3657939
> 
> Here she is in veg.
> ...


Yeah, that looks more like it. Might have just been the overhead shot that made it look kinda short and bushy in the other post.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 21, 2016)

She acts like she cant get enough (N) & beginning to drink heavily now.
DAY 29 of 12/12


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 22, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> She acts like she cant get enough (N) & beginning to drink heavily now.
> DAY 29 of 12/12
> 
> View attachment 3662860


She can eat bro lol. Some say no but consensus is heavy feeder. I see how to run her now pump her in veg she stores up good then flip she already be so lush that should help carry her though. I'm gonna get a beast run out of her for sure


----------



## Quintessence (Apr 23, 2016)

My GG #4 (verified source) 4 weeks into flower.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 23, 2016)

Quintessence said:


> My GG #4 (verified source) 4 weeks into flower. View attachment 3664068


You sure bro??? That looks a lot more leafy and more sativa. GG#4 has high calyx to lead ratio. Not as frosty as it should be too.

Here is my GG#4 1000% the real cut


----------



## Quintessence (Apr 23, 2016)

Well I'm pretty sure. The clone was from BARC in LA and they are very reputable. 

Growing with COB LED's and Organic No Till soil.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> GG#4 in veg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My gg4 came off my buddy from mis mom and it's really close to my LEDs, it's growing much bushier than yours.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> My gg4 came off my buddy from mis mom and it's really close to my LEDs, it's growing much bushier than yours.


Yea that's her I know the look. Yea different intensity of light seems to have her much more bushy I veg with HPS lil bit more stretch to it


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea that's her I know the look. Yea different intensity of light seems to have her much more bushy I veg with HPS lil bit more stretch to it


Haven't flowered her out yet but the source is good, but nothing really stretches growing under that light in veg so it makes sense. I'm sure I'll et her stretch in flower.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 23, 2016)

Quintessence said:


> Well I'm pretty sure. The clone was from BARC in LA and they are very reputable.
> 
> Growing with COB LED's and Organic No Till soil.


Lots of fakes going around tho especially in the dispensaries too. They the Glue Heads over IC talk about it all the time and name which ones have fakes and all. Maybe it's your led light but the leaf structure looks off


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lots of fakes going around tho especially in the dispensaries too. They the Glue Heads over IC talk about it all the time and name which ones have fakes and all. Maybe it's your led light but the leaf structure looks off


Yeah I see this all the time. I've honestly never found a clone that was legitimately what is said it was except for once I bought a "pre 98 bubba" that was right next to a tray of sour grapes. It was the last one on the tray and I asked the bitch at the desk to ask dude in the back if the bubba cut was actually bubba or if they were out. Told me it was bubba. Grew it out and it was a fire sour grapes. I was pissed because bubba is what I paid for and helps my medical needs more. But the sour grapes I got did look, smell an taste like real sour grapes.


----------



## Quintessence (Apr 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lots of fakes going around tho especially in the dispensaries too. They the Glue Heads over IC talk about it all the time and name which ones have fakes and all. Maybe it's your led light but the leaf structure looks off


I'm going to investigate this. My collective uses this company for their clones, http://www.midnightfarmsclones.com/about/ and from what I know they are really reliable. I'm going to go in there on Monday with some pictures and see if the grower can either confirm or deny.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 23, 2016)

This is her dialed in. What mines will look like next run 

Courtesy of OvergrowDaWorld


----------



## Quintessence (Apr 23, 2016)

Gotcha. This was her in Veg... Top right. I really hope its GG#4 because if it's not I'm going to have to try and figure out what it is I'm growing. She had a diesel smell to her even back when this picture was taken.


----------



## MeJuana (Apr 23, 2016)

A collective kinda near me keeps advertising gg#4 and the only strain they mislabeled was OG Kush so far, which is very very common. I am considering making the drive


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 23, 2016)

I wont say it isnt because I know little of the GG4 but I'm not seeing much leaf twist like I experienced with mine. I saw it mostly in veg even from day 1 of the clone I got had twisted leaves on almost every node and got more mild the closer you got to preflower & gone in flower.. I had a shit ton of this goin on with my cut in veg though...
 

Clone of momma
Straight leaf twistin:


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 23, 2016)

Quintessence said:


> Gotcha. This was her in Veg... Top right. I really hope its GG#4 because if it's not I'm going to have to try and figure out what it is I'm growing. She had a diesel smell to her even back when this picture was taken.
> View attachment 3664182


Now that looks like her in veg but your flower pic looks too sativa very thin blades. Did that get sprayed with something? Pistils already turning brown


----------



## kgp (Apr 23, 2016)

Here's a couple pics of my gg4


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 23, 2016)

@kgp im glad you showed her too. Need a proper run with her like that have two going looking well. Small tho about two weeks veg since it rooted. Glad to have her back too


----------



## Quintessence (Apr 23, 2016)

Hasn't been sprayed in flower at all. I only used Neem and protekt during veg. I did notice that a few pistols turned early, not sure what that's about as it's had a fairly stress free life for the most part.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 23, 2016)

kgp said:


> Here's a couple pics of my gg4
> 
> View attachment 3664221 View attachment 3664222


Nice! Leaf to calyx ratio seems real nice on all the flowers I've seen posted in here too.


----------



## jonb1724 (Apr 23, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Well, here she is. The leaves like to grow out like pinwheels and she is VERY sensitive to any kind of fans or direct wind. Lots of purple in her stalks since the day I got her. I know its strain and not environments or feed since she is along side others that exhibit no purple at all in the exact same environment and her ppm runs a bit hot compared to the others and she never flinches.
> View attachment 3628898
> 
> View attachment 3628899


I found 3 Seeds in a 1/8th from my trip up there. Im going to see what happens. I would love a cut to compare. I'll be watching, good job


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 23, 2016)

A birdy told me a "certain dispensary" in Ann Arbor has legit cuts of GG#4 for MI card holders.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 25, 2016)

She's thirsty, at over a gallon a day now.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

Here some GG#4 in veg with the leaf twist and all


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 26, 2016)

"New Momma" veggin out.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 26, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> "New Momma" veggin out.
> View attachment 3666620 View attachment 3666621


That's her!!! Love how she's looking would do well in SOG. I'm ready to get this is the jars again lol


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's her!!! Love how she's looking would do well in SOG. I'm ready to get this is the jars again lol


I swear if I had more room....The shit I'd be doing right now.
Im in the works of getting a new momma to join her at the moment. I got some "Lifesaver" and "Sweet Cindy" beans from BOG but they reg beans so I gotta do the dance to find "The One".
You guys got me geeked on this GG haha
You gonna keep her around for a bit?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 26, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I swear if I had more room....The shit I'd be doing right now.
> Im in the works of getting a new momma to join her at the moment. I got some "Lifesaver" and "Sweet Cindy" beans from BOG but they reg beans so I gotta do the dance to find "The One".
> You guys got me geeked on this GG haha
> You gonna keep her around for a bit?


Bro GG#4 is staying with me long as I can keep her lol. Seriously tho my cut is healthy no rooting issues no duds in it. Just straight fire very vigorous yield flavor terps bag appeal I love it. I just gotta give her proper run like I know I can. Those two in the pic I posted vegging is gonna be nice. One is a 3 headed lady and the other 2  she's vegging just a fast and the Blue Dream of faster lol. It's only been two weeks since I planted those clones and they already over a foot and the two headed one has been supercropped. Another two weeks in this 1gal and another four weeks of veg in 7gal than flower. Should give nice run hopefully others will be ready to go with her lol. Blue Dream will for sure Cherry Pie taking off too


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 27, 2016)

They're looking real healthy bro. You got me eyeballin some Cherry Pie too but gotta wait to pull the trigger on anything else for now. I'm hoping my cuts will be more "willing" this time around on her haha.


----------



## HydroRed (May 1, 2016)

Day 39 of 12/12 and the leaves are looking a bit more yellow than I'd like them to be at this stage.


----------



## SoOLED (May 1, 2016)

I started with 6 G4 clones and 2 bluedream

I took the two best G4, out to mom. I decided not to mom any bluedreams cause G4 is very popular right now.

so these guys in the holding tent, are gonna flower. just gonna KISS hand feed in promix and donate whatever I get from 4 G4's and 2 bluedreams.


----------



## HydroRed (May 4, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> I started with 6 G4 clones and 2 bluedream
> 
> I took the two best G4, out to mom. I decided not to mom any bluedreams cause G4 is very popular right now.
> 
> so these guys in the holding tent, are gonna flower. just gonna KISS hand feed in promix and donate whatever I get from 4 G4's and 2 bluedreams.


Im by no means implying I'm a GG expert or anything even remotely close, but I'm not really seeing the GG in the pics? I looked at your clone cuts too and didnt really see it there either. You sure you got the real deal? Have you flowered it already or is this your first run with it?


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 5, 2016)

Where can I get a cut of this in the north east??


----------



## SoOLED (May 5, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Im by no means implying I'm a GG expert or anything even remotely close, but I'm not really seeing the GG in the pics? I looked at your clone cuts too and didnt really see it there either. You sure you got the real deal? Have you flowered it already or is this your first run with it?


ill post some more pictures in a few weeks.





this might help, when I fist got them, the one lower front middle look better?


there is two BD, in the bottom right. the rest are the G4.(except the back are the old GA's)


the whole real deal, thing is as old as my parents: I can remember the "REAL BUBBA" war back when I first started, that one almost got someone killed...and still to this day people question the label pre98 bubba. or OG bubba this argument still happens.

I have never once questioned my sources, I never felt the need to. we have been running this for a little less then a year now. but I can only speak and post about what I explicitly hold on a personal level.

its really hard to prove absolutes let alone in pictures. for all we know the real G4 was changed at some point, from what know to be G4: chemsis and friends. if you consider they sell G4 beans and its possible variations, or new strains with g4.

like I said the biggest problem, in dispensaries is what's in that jar? google G4: and see how many variants in cured product you see. this site "Supposedly" tires to keep only recognized data: https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/gorilla-glue-4/photos#/487980 they are like the Martha Stewart of cannabis.






^this will change things, but they already have over 100 strains that Identify as OG kush. which one is the real one. and these companies don't seem to take root, if people really cared this would be the norm already. maybe its the futilely of it all, if it is worth keeping track of.

just one of those things you have to ball park and take with a grain of salt. because you will never have an answer, until we have a correct data base.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 5, 2016)

Anywhere to buy these seeds?


----------



## toaster struedel (May 5, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Anywhere to buy these seeds?


There's mixes you can buy, Bodhis space monkey, exotic genetix grease monkey and more those r just off the top of my head.


----------



## HydroRed (May 5, 2016)

Its a clone only strain but you can find breeders who have made seeds stock with GG#4 genetics.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2016)

Either crosses or s1 seeds is all you can get. Don't be fooled by anyone saying they have GG seeds like Elev8 and Superfly. 

In veg GG#4


----------



## Quintessence (May 5, 2016)

A very smart Ladybug chilling on one of my GG#4 colas.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 5, 2016)

Is TDT legit? Can I order from them? I see they got the GG cross @ 95 but attitude wants 123


----------



## toaster struedel (May 5, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Is TDT legit? Can I order from them? I see they got the GG cross @ 95 but attitude wants 123


TDT totally legit!!! And having Mother's Day promo on the 8th.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 5, 2016)

toaster struedel said:


> TDT totally legit!!! And having Mother's Day promo on the 8th.


Damn I'll prolly hold off then! MI is a shit ton closer to me than the EU. I never knew legit US sites existed. LOL


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Damn I'll prolly hold off then! MI is a shit ton closer to me than the EU. I never knew legit US sites existed. LOL


Yea many legit banks in USA now. Lots do business on IG too but TDT is very legit and no worries with them. 10+ orders from them and all legit gear.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 5, 2016)

Any other US ones you recommend?


----------



## HydroRed (May 5, 2016)

https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 5, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/


no GG


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> no GG


Yes there is and the best bean you gonna get with them being close to GG#4

https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/tonygreens-tortured-beans

Get while you can cus they won't be around much longer


----------



## HydroRed (May 5, 2016)

^ beat me to it


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yes there is and the best bean you gonna get with them being close to GG#4
> 
> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/tonygreens-tortured-beans
> 
> Get while you can cus they won't be around much longer


Why is it closer to the OG gg#4 than say one of the other companies using the gg#4 with their own cross?


----------



## HydroRed (May 5, 2016)

Check out the BX2 lineage and that should answer your question.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Why is it closer to the OG gg#4 than say one of the other companies using the gg#4 with their own cross?


HydroRed answered it for ya. It's a Bx so backcrossed to mom two times and then that f2. Other crosses from breeders are good don't get me wrong but those Gorilla Bubble beans is the closest your gonna get to having GG#4 in seed form. Other crosses are just f1 and many phenos can be found in them.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 5, 2016)

Gotcha. Im trying to sign up and I verified my email address but it's saying I'm not registered yet to checkout. Gotta email the admin...


----------



## SoOLED (May 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> HydroRed answered it for ya. It's a Bx so backcrossed to mom two times and then that f2. Other crosses from breeders are good don't get me wrong but those Gorilla Bubble beans is the closest your gonna get to having GG#4 in seed form. Other crosses are just f1 and many phenos can be found in them.


this guy is like super smart listen to him. cept for being a cavs fan =þ

on another subject, if you were not bound by your word, would you give G4 clones away?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 5, 2016)

GreatLakes said I need to provide proof of a medical card or drivers license. Do I need to be a medical patient to buy?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> GreatLakes said I need to provide proof of a medical card or drivers license. Do I need to be a medical patient to buy?


Naw bro just send copy of your ID blacked out with birthdate showing good to go. Just want to know your over 18


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 6, 2016)

Is GG#4 and Girl Scout Cookies clone only strains in Cali. Otherwise, does anyone know where to pick up some beans in the LA area of either?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 6, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Is GG#4 and Girl Scout Cookies clone only strains in Cali. Otherwise, does anyone know where to pick up some beans in the LA area of either?


Clone only across the country. You can only get beans in crosses or s1


----------



## HydroRed (May 10, 2016)

I changed up my nutes to the 3 part GH Flora Series. Got her at 870 ppm (which is alarming for me) but to my suprise shes eating it up. Shes also showing the foxtails/swollen calyxes and the buds are really beginning to swell up and droop over. I have to tie them up now just out of sheer bud density alone. Not the size of buds I'm used to growing , but damn is she dense,resinous and greasy feeling with a very potent smell. The terpines have come 10x fold the last week or so. I'll get up some pics once I let the new nutrients do their thing for a few days. I'm beginning to think I should have given her more during veg/preflower now but hindsight is 20/20 right? Next time around I'll be A1 now that I know what she likes.


----------



## SoOLED (May 11, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I changed up my nutes to the 3 part GH Flora Series. Got her at 870 ppm (which is alarming for me) but to my suprise shes eating it up. Shes also showing the foxtails/swollen calyxes and the buds are really beginning to swell up and droop over. I have to tie them up now just out of sheer bud density alone. Not the size of buds I'm used to growing , but damn is she dense,resinous and greasy feeling with a very potent smell. The terpines have come 10x fold the last week or so. I'll get up some pics once I let the new nutrients do their thing for a few days. I'm beginning to think I should have given her more during veg/preflower now but hindsight is 20/20 right? Next time around I'll be A1 now that I know what she likes.


pic's pls


----------



## HydroRed (May 11, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> pic's pls


Ok, since you asked


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, since you asked
> View attachment 3678674 View attachment 3678672


Looking good bro yea you could've done better with her but it was never your plan to flower that plant anyways so it's all good. You know how she runs now so next run should be killer now that she's cloning too. Yea she's a big feeder and takes it all in stride and needs to be real good throughout veg which helps her perform in flower

I have two in veg will be hitting flower in a few weeks. They will be the best run of her I've had hopefully. She's weak so expect to tie up buds and your good to go. Looks awesome bro


----------



## HydroRed (May 11, 2016)

Thanks man. Im eager to see what you put off this time around. You going to run a journal for them? I'd sub for sure. Help me tighten my game up a bit with this strain. I got another 9 cuttings from the new momma in a bubble cloner this time so we'll see how the whole clone gig goes this time. I have no plans for the clones if they do root, I just want to see if I can get roots this time around. Plus it helps keep momma under control til I need her. I wouldn't be opposed to gifting some clones to my MI peeps if they root.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks man. Im eager to see what you put off this time around. You going to run a journal for them? I'd sub for sure. Help me tighten my game up a bit with this strain. I got another 9 cuttings from the new momma in a bubble cloner this time so we'll see how the whole clone gig goes this time. I have no plans for the clones if they do root, I just want to see if I can get roots this time around. Plus it helps keep momma under control til I need her. I wouldn't be opposed to gifting some clones to my MI peeps if they root.


I'll just post pics and info in my thread in my signature plus I'll post pics in here and the clone only thread since these two are the places with most GG#4 info. Hell my game ain't that right with her yet either lol but I know how she runs and will give her what I think she needs to get there. Yea I hope she does clone for you good so you don't have to worry about that. I'm sure lots of people would love to get their hands on her so you won't have a problem finding a home for them unless people already has it


----------



## SoOLED (May 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking good bro yea you could've done better with her but it was never your plan to flower that plant anyways so it's all good. You know how she runs now so next run should be killer now that she's cloning too. Yea she's a big feeder and takes it all in stride and needs to be real good throughout veg which helps her perform in flower
> 
> I have two in veg will be hitting flower in a few weeks. They will be the best run of her I've had hopefully. She's weak so expect to tie up buds and your good to go. Looks awesome bro



mine need a nitrogen fix like fucking smack addicts. twice, so far I had to correct w/ house and garden N-boost. the lowers would yellow so fast. I tend to err on underfeeding then over though.


----------



## SoOLED (May 11, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, since you asked
> View attachment 3678674 View attachment 3678672


righteous nugs, did you pull fans off the lowers?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> mine need a nitrogen fix like fucking smack addicts. twice, so far I had to correct w/ house and garden N-boost. the lowers would yellow so fast. I tend to err on underfeeding then over though.


Yea she eats up the N and cal/mag easily. I agree with you on the under feeding as you can always add more if needed. Can't take away what's been added. Me I run supersoil so I try to have enough of that hot mix in the pot to last her though flower but haven't given her proper run yet but it's coming. Taking clones of her tomorrow to get next run going and some passing of this cut


----------



## HydroRed (May 11, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> mine need a nitrogen fix like fucking smack addicts. twice, so far I had to correct w/ house and garden N-boost. the lowers would yellow so fast. I tend to err on underfeeding then over though.


I'm the same in the sense of feeding light. I'm from the "less is more" team. Didnt work out so well with this girl though haha



SoOLED said:


> righteous nugs, did you pull fans off the lowers?


Thanks. Next run with her will be better for sure.
Ya, I usually clean up a bit on the lower 1/3 of the plant. This time I didnt feed enough in veg/preflower so some of the larger fans on the lowers fell off already @ 6 wks. Those pics I just posted are at approx 7 wks, so I still likely have another 3 wks to go.


----------



## HydroRed (May 13, 2016)

4 days in a bubble cloner this time 
  
I guess they just dont like my rapid rooter plugs?
@akhiymjames I dont think Im gonna hit the 70 day mark. They are leaching hard now and the trichomes are all milky already.
Its flop city over here too. I tied them up, but they just lost all their backbone seemingly in the last 3 days or so. Likely gonna harvest in the next 7-10 days. I'll get some pics up soon.


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Is GG#4 and Girl Scout Cookies clone only strains in Cali. Otherwise, does anyone know where to pick up some beans in the LA area of either?


Pm me I can point you to a few clubs in the area with legit cuts of gg4. GSC is a crap shoot.


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

Here's my guaranteed real gg4 in week 5 of flower and at week 8


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 14, 2016)

I want GG#4 SO BAD


----------



## HydroRed (May 14, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> I want GG#4 SO BAD


You in MI?


----------



## PerroVerde (May 14, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> 4 days in a bubble cloner this time
> View attachment 3681176 View attachment 3681177
> I guess they just dont like my rapid rooter plugs?
> @akhiymjames I dont think Im gonna hit the 70 day mark. They are leaching hard now and the trichomes are all milky already.
> Its flop city over here too. I tied them up, but they just lost all their backbone seemingly in the last 3 days or so. Likely gonna harvest in the next 7-10 days. I'll get some pics up soon.


Bubble cloner for the win...


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 14, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> You in MI?


No unfortunately.. .


PerroVerde said:


> Bubble cloner for the win...


Hell ys dude, they work TOO well. The only problem is that with RDWC you gotta put those things into a slit open Rockwool cube or Rapid Rooter immediately after you get like 1/2" roots.
I had some extending over a foot in about 8 days.


----------



## HydroRed (May 14, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Bubble cloner for the win...


No doubt! Shoulda just stuck to what I normally do from the jump.




Airwalker16 said:


> No unfortunately.. .
> 
> Hell ys dude, they work TOO well. The only problem is that with RDWC you gotta put those things into a slit open Rockwool cube or Rapid Rooter immediately after you get like 1/2" roots.
> I had some extending over a foot in about 8 days.


I just bury them in Hydroton if I dont have plugs. Always works for me and they actually seem to find the res quicker too, but I run RDWC drip buckets.


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 14, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> No doubt! Shoulda just stuck to what I normally do from the jump.
> 
> 
> 
> I just bury them in Hydroton if I dont have plugs. Always works for me and they actually seem to find the res quicker too, but I run RDWC drip buckets.


Hm... interesting. 
I only use them for support really, but that's actually not a bad idea...


----------



## HydroRed (May 14, 2016)

Matter of fact, the GG I'm growing now (which was the original momma) started off with just roots buried in hydroton like I mention. Shes a big heavy bitch now but very study root base. Plus I'm only in 6" netpots to boot & you couldnt kick her over lol


----------



## HydroRed (May 14, 2016)

I only took these cuts just to see if I can get em to root. I dont even need them so........
If you are in the MI area, and you aint a stranger to me I have a cut for you. I have 9 and I'll only gift them one at a time.
Shoot me a PM -Please dont ask me in this thread.


----------



## HydroRed (May 15, 2016)

Day 50 and shes getting ripe. Not suprising since shes the only one and getting full saturation from my 1000W HPS. I'm thinking 55 days might be my magic number.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 16, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Day 50 and shes getting ripe. Not suprising since shes the only one and getting full saturation from my 1000W HPS. I'm thinking 55 days might be my magic number.
> View attachment 3682901


Most take her around 9 60 days it keeps the chemmy diesel smell and flavor longer than that she goes to more of the chocolate diesel. I haven't ran her that long but it's the reason I have two going gonna let one go 70 days and see what she's like


----------



## Afgan King (May 16, 2016)

63 days is what I take my gg4


----------



## Odin* (May 16, 2016)

AJ, your post dropped as I logged in to reply. 

Edit: And AK's while I type. 




HydroRed said:


> Day 50 and shes getting ripe. Not suprising since shes the only one and getting full saturation from my 1000W HPS. I'm thinking 55 days might be my magic number.
> View attachment 3682901


Nice, it's getting close to happy hour for me too. I'm thinkin' 61 is going to be juuuuuust right.


You sure she's ready? GG is the sort that can look "done", but still has more to give. She may be done, but if she's not quite ripe you'll miss out.

I'll share some pics of mine when it's done (my jungle is too deep right now).


----------



## Afgan King (May 16, 2016)

Ya go to 63 believe me should have shades of pink and bright orange


----------



## Afgan King (May 16, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I changed up my nutes to the 3 part GH Flora Series. Got her at 870 ppm (which is alarming for me) but to my suprise shes eating it up. Shes also showing the foxtails/swollen calyxes and the buds are really beginning to swell up and droop over. I have to tie them up now just out of sheer bud density alone. Not the size of buds I'm used to growing , but damn is she dense,resinous and greasy feeling with a very potent smell. The terpines have come 10x fold the last week or so. I'll get up some pics once I let the new nutrients do their thing for a few days. I'm beginning to think I should have given her more during veg/preflower now but hindsight is 20/20 right? Next time around I'll be A1 now that I know what she likes.


Lol I run my canna for coco at 2800ppm right now start week 7 tomorrow glue eating it up ppms aren't everything


----------



## akhiymjames (May 16, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya go to 63 believe me should have shades of pink and bright orange


A lot of people take her early for the reports that RB-26 gives of her hitting about 28% when taken at 58 days. I personally don't think she's done enough at that time. It's good smoke and flavor and high but it's more clearer that early. Lil longer and def get more stoney but I guess it's all preference is why I said I wanna try 70+ days cus many people opinion I respect says she goes to another level then and I believe it with all the Diesel in her 70+ does seem about right but gonna see fit me soon.


----------



## Afgan King (May 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> A lot of people take her early for the reports that RB-26 gives of her hitting about 28% when taken at 58 days. I personally don't think she's done enough at that time. It's good smoke and flavor and high but it's more clearer that early. Lil longer and def get more stoney but I guess it's all preference is why I said I wanna try 70+ days cus many people opinion I respect says she goes to another level then and I believe it with all the Diesel in her 70+ does seem about right but gonna see fit me soon.


We took her 63 days every time at the warehouse and would hit 29.2% highest of any strain return on blasting whole plant for shatter lol it's more about the grower than the plant


----------



## Odin* (May 16, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> ... should have shades of pink and bright orange


Yup, only I get more pink n' "lavender" (light purple).


----------



## Afgan King (May 16, 2016)

Ya there is a lavender color


----------



## HydroRed (May 16, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Lol I run my canna for coco at 2800ppm right now start week 7 tomorrow glue eating it up ppms aren't everything


I rarely exceed 500 ppm in hydro on almost any strain I run so 800+ was high for me lol


----------



## Afgan King (May 16, 2016)

Lol I know before I grew like I do I was a ppm whore always worried now I gave up once I saw 2800 in week 6 on my last grow I couldn't even wrap my mind around how this shit never really burns I mean it does very slightly on the tips but i want that to prove I'm pushing her to the edge


HydroRed said:


> I rarely exceed 500 ppm in hydro on almost any strain I run so 800+ was high for me lol


----------



## HydroRed (May 19, 2016)

Down she goes....
Earlier than I wanted but she wasn't gonna wait as long as I wanted to. Sugar leaves were going necrotic.
Next time now that I know how she grows.


----------



## Odin* (May 19, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Down she goes....
> Earlier than I wanted but she wasn't gonna wait as long as I wanted to. Sugar leaves were going necrotic.
> Next time now that I know how she grows.
> View attachment 3685877



Looks good. What scents are you picking up from the nose?


----------



## HydroRed (May 19, 2016)

Very heavy fuel smelling. The terpines when wet trimming were almost citrus spice for lack of better description. I didnt really get that smell until I began wet trimming. Not really getting the chocolate as expected. I'll get a smoke report on the smaller buds in a week or so since they will be the first to be dry.


----------



## Odin* (May 19, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Very heavy fuel smelling. The terpines when wet trimming were almost citrus spice for lack of better description. I didnt really get that smell until I began wet trimming. Not really getting the chocolate as expected. I'll get a smoke report on the smaller buds in a week or so since they will be the first to be dry.



Before the "haircut", were you getting an "earthy, nutty, mocha cafe"? I get that before trim, but after is "cat piss" or possibly "turpentine", with an undertone of the "earthy, nutty, mocha...".


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2016)

The mocha cocoa type smell doesnt show heavy till later in flower 70+ days but sometimes you can get hints of it. Def a diesel pheno so smell is chemmy diesel rank funk. Be glad to be smoking on her again


----------



## Odin* (May 20, 2016)

Damn, at ~63 days it's gonna "KO" anyone. What happens at ~70? Comatose? Out of body experience? I'm afraid to find out .

I was getting the "earthy, nutty, mocha coffee" smell real strong (pre-chop). So much so, that all of the "mocha coffee" posts had me thinking that I'd fucked up before, and had finally pulled it off. However, as soon as I got my hands (gloves) and scissors on her, boom, "bucket of cat piss" after tipping over a "bucket of turpentine". "Rank", filled/took over the room. The prevalent scent outside the room was the GSC (that shit travels, "frequent flyer miles" style).

Just for shits n' giggles, I want to let one go 70. When that happens, I'll drop one last post before I go "Lights Out".


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Damn, at ~63 days it's gonna "KO" anyone. What happens at ~70? Comatose? Out of body experience? I'm afraid to find out .
> 
> I was getting the "earthy, nutty, mocha coffee" smell real strong (pre-chop). So much so, that all of the "mocha coffee" posts had me thinking that I'd fucked up before, and had finally pulled it off. However, as soon as I got my hands (gloves) and scissors on her, boom, "bucket of cat piss" after tipping over a "bucket of turpentine". "Rank", filled/took over the room. The prevalent scent outside the room was the GSC (that shit travels, "frequent flyer miles" style).
> 
> Just for shits n' giggles, I want to let one go 70. When that happens, I'll drop one last post before I go "Lights Out".


Reports are saying the longer she goes less potent she is. All the high tests of her are taken in the late 50s early 60s days of flower. Lots don't like taking her longer than 9 weeks but some say she's best at 70+ like Sour Diesel and being that GG4 is a diesel mixup I can see that. I've only done till 9 weeks but got two for flower tent and one will go 10-11 weeks to see what's up. I'm sure it'll be that knockout lol


----------



## Odin* (May 20, 2016)

If you ever wake up, please post the results.


----------



## SoOLED (May 20, 2016)

i got my 6, ill fuck around with, its not part of the main. I let them veg wayyy to long anyway to pick the best moms.

they are just showing whites now, so I wont bother putting up picks. soon....

ill go the full 11, I got the time. the (36) grape apes are just in clone so I'm not tight on space for sure. I kicked 2 grape ape moms and a blue dream out. homeless plants, left with the pot bottoms cut to fend for themselves in the wild...

also this flower space 4x4(ish), I took out he spectrum king and replaced them with 3 tasty LED T-3 2100 and the t2-2100.

so it will be completely tasty led flowered.


----------



## HydroRed (May 20, 2016)

I just burned some bottom bush scrubs and this shit is DANK. The hang time for the smoke is unreal. @Odin* hit it right on the head in a comparison to smoke smell from a GSC joint or something. I know I didnt run the full time, but this undoubtedly has strong mocha/cocoa flavors in the burned flower smoke. More so than the fuel flavor right now. I'm liking what Im experiencing so far and if this turns out to be half as good as what I anticipate then I am glad I kept a momma.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I just burned some bottom bush scrubs and this shit is DANK. The hang time for the smoke is unreal. @Odin* hit it right on the head in a comparison to smoke smell from a GSC joint or something. I know I didnt run the full time, but this undoubtedly has strong mocha/cocoa flavors in the burned flower smoke. More so than the fuel flavor right now. I'm liking what Im experiencing so far and if this turns out to be half as good as what I anticipate then I am glad I kept a momma.


Bro she's well worth it. Main reason why I as trying to help with your cloning issues with her cus she's great in every category except flop city lol but tbh like others have said that's good in a sense. Strong fibers have more of the hemp trait and we don't want that in these plants  have you had any rooting issues since you have a new mom?


----------



## HydroRed (May 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro she's well worth it. Main reason why I as trying to help with your cloning issues with her cus she's great in every category except flop city lol but tbh like others have said that's good in a sense. Strong fibers have more of the hemp trait and we don't want that in these plants  have you had any rooting issues since you have a new mom?


No issues....8 out of 9 in the bubble cloner after 7 days. I now know I cant use rapid rooters for her and bubble is surely the way to go with her (for me at least).
I'll shoot some pics in a minute.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> No issues....8 out of 9 in the bubble cloner after 7 days. I now know I cant use rapid rooters for her and bubble is surely the way to go with her (for me at least).
> I'll shoot some pics in a minute.


That's awesome to hear bro. Yea one of the easiest I've cloned. I used rapid rooters on her just fine and water cup clone too. I like the water more cus it keep them from growing and I can leave them in water for months till I'm ready to use. I'll throw up some pics of the two GG#4 in veg later. They getting the flip next weekend


----------



## PerroVerde (May 20, 2016)

I love my diy bubble cloner...

Now all I need is a GG#4 cut... it's a good thing I picked up Gorilla Bubble...


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's awesome to hear bro. Yea one of the easiest I've cloned. I used rapid rooters on her just fine and water cup clone too. I like the water more cus it keep them from growing and I can leave them in water for months till I'm ready to use. I'll throw up some pics of the two GG#4 in veg later. They getting the flip next weekend


Do you bubble the water in the cup at all?


----------



## HydroRed (May 20, 2016)

I havent been keeping track of days, but I believe this is about a week or so from cut.
 

Undried/uncured bud shot (sorry for crappy cell pics).
 

I'll put some finished shots up with the good camera once they are done.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Do you bubble the water in the cup at all?


Naw not at all bro tap water in a cup hen cup sits at bottom of clone/seedling cab getting low light levels. Takes 2-3 weeks to root I change water out every 3-4 days very easy. Just like when mom used to stick a cut of her favorite plant in glass of water and keep it around when it got too big and took over the house lol


----------



## Vato_504 (May 20, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I love my diy bubble cloner...
> View attachment 3686461
> Now all I need is a GG#4 cut... it's a good thing I picked up Gorilla Bubble...


Damn you could mop a kitchen floor with them roots..


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (May 22, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> What were some characteristics of the plant while vegging? What has you certain that you had a legit cut?


You'll find out in week 3 of flower


----------



## Dan can grow (May 22, 2016)

I was told when i bought some smoke last year it was the glue. I found three beans in it. So naturally I popped them and two were females and one a male. So I flowered all, and collected male pollen and pollinated one branch on each of the ladies. One hermied anyways and was cut for concentrates. But the other was covered in trichs and sticky as hell! So to my surprise I had 9 good fat beans out of her. I can't wait to pop them and see what phenos I get.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (May 22, 2016)

Dan can grow said:


> I was told when i bought some smoke last year it was the glue. I found three beans in it. So naturally I popped them and two were females and one a male. So I flowered all, and collected male pollen and pollinated one branch on each of the ladies. One hermied anyways and was cut for concentrates. But the other was covered in trichs and sticky as hell! So to my surprise I had 9 good fat beans out of her. I can't wait to pop them and see what phenos I get.


Oooooo that's really scary. Feminized genetics are unstable to begin with now ad a plants that herms and now you wanna grow seed from that not a wise idea imo.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (May 22, 2016)

First off GG is a feminized female (not true female) and shouldn't be giving off the characteristics your describing


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## Dan can grow (May 22, 2016)

I believe it was a hermied plant from Chem Dog in michigan. Thus the possibility for seeds. I know mine can't be true glue but it has all the characteristics and with my close proximity to michigan.....who knows still rocks


----------



## kornwood (May 22, 2016)

Enjoy that strain I've been searching for months to find it after smoking it


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2016)

The person who accidentally created wasn't in MI that's all I'll say. Story is widely known two generations of herms. All fems are not unstable tho if using genetics that don't have the tendency to herm and reversed not stressed to make pollen then it's nothing wrong with them just as good as regs or better. Great elite phenos can be crossed this way to get new clone only this is what some people are doing. GG#4 is great special pheno tho. I'm flipping my two tonight.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 22, 2016)

I used to have one of them ez cloner aeroponics machines. It worked pretty well. I let a friend borrow it and never got it back. My buddy makes them from totes PVC pipe and sprinkler heads. I just made my own for practically nothing I bought a humidity dome 2 airstones some plastic tubiung and a air pump.I fill the humidity dome tray with water cut 2holes in the plastic stick the airstones in there and turn the pump up all the way. So far I'm 100% on the clones I put in. Even the strains that used to give me trouble now have roots in 7 days.


----------



## HydroRed (May 22, 2016)

Final weight of 87g off that momma (even after being hacked on for over 13 failed clones lol). I still have to make bubble hash from the small scrub buds and trim.
After smoking on her a little, I'm glad I kept a momma around. She is surely living up to her reputation.
Heres some post harvest GG#4 bud porn:


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Final weight of 87g off that momma (even after being hacked on for over 13 failed clones lol). I still have to make bubble hash from the small scrub buds and trim.
> After smoking on her a little, I'm glad I kept a momma around. She is surely living up to her reputation.
> Heres some post harvest GG#4 bud porn:
> View attachment 3688589 View attachment 3688588 View attachment 3688587


Awesome job bro I can smell the stench off them nugs lol. Can't wait to see mines going. Net going on mines for support need to get plenty stakes


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (May 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Awesome job bro I can smell the stench off them nugs lol. Can't wait to see mines going. Net going on mines for support need to get plenty stakes


Try fishing line with stakes. Let's the plant splay all out.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 23, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> I used to have one of them ez cloner aeroponics machines. It worked pretty well. I let a friend borrow it and never got it back. My buddy makes them from totes PVC pipe and sprinkler heads. I just made my own for practically nothing I bought a humidity dome 2 airstones some plastic tubiung and a air pump.I fill the humidity dome tray with water cut 2holes in the plastic stick the airstones in there and turn the pump up all the way. So far I'm 100% on the clones I put in. Even the strains that used to give me trouble now have roots in 7 days.


What's holding the cuts? Got any pics? I'm trying out different cloning methods, and this one sounds interesting. Any more info would be appreciated...!


----------



## @Norcali (May 23, 2016)

Going to put this one into a 6 gallon pot today and veg for a couple weeks before flip. GG4 is so vigorous in veg once it settles in.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (May 23, 2016)

Kush is My Cologne


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (May 23, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> What's holding the cuts? Got any pics? I'm trying out different cloning methods, and this one sounds interesting. Any more info would be appreciated...!


I clone in solo cups in straight coco. I've tried almost every cloning method over the years and I've found I'm better than avarage cloning directly in coco. Oh & I know somebody who shares genetics if your interested


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 23, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I clone in solo cups in straight coco. I've tried almost every cloning method over the years and I've found I'm better than avarage cloning directly in coco. Oh & I know somebody who shares genetics if your interested


Good to know. I've heard cloning directly in coco works well. You're verifying that...gonna have to give it a try. I had good success with aero cloners, but power outages really mess things up. I've had only average success with root riot plugs and rock wool cubes. The humidity dome seems to be a necessity, but the cuts struggle after a few days under the dome. It's like they start to rot or something??? They sometimes get brown and mushy. I don't know what I'm doing wrong, but a 50% success rate isn't good enough.

Do you use any supplements or rooting hormones, or just stick the cuts straight in to coco and keep moist?


----------



## twistedentities (May 23, 2016)

here's my gg4. Between 6 cuts of gg and cannatonic I went 5/6 in jiffies. Domed for 4 days. 

Black and blue are gg. Yellow is cannatonic.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (May 23, 2016)

I started to use rooting gel but found out that it's a slight different temperature and would make my clones droop after using it so I went without using it & my success went up. I drill some holes in the bottom of the cups. Then I rinse the coco good leaving it sit for a day or so getting the same temp as the room. I also poke a hole about 2 inches down. After taking the clone I pour alittle water to fill in the void left by poking the hole. Then I periodically ad water keeping it moist. Hope this helps


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 23, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> here's my gg4. Between 6 cuts of gg and cannatonic I went 5/6 in jiffies. Domed for 4 days.
> View attachment 3688773
> Black and blue are gg. Yellow is cannatonic.


So you use the dome for 4 days, then remove it all together?

Clones look great btw!


----------



## twistedentities (May 23, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> So you use the dome for 4 days, then remove it all together?
> 
> Clones look great btw!


Thanks! After the 4th day I did away with the dome unless I went out for a bit. Then I used it with vents open just so my cat didn't chew on it lol. I've lost a few in the past that way


----------



## twistedentities (May 23, 2016)

I kept misting them a few times a day and misted the jiffies on the 5th day


----------



## HydroRed (May 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Awesome job bro I can smell the stench off them nugs lol. Can't wait to see mines going. Net going on mines for support need to get plenty stakes


Ya I surely needed some support. Running hydro buckets I have to use string to tie up unless I bust out my DIY 4'x4' net.
Got my grow room lookin all.....


----------



## SoOLED (May 27, 2016)

this site says its has G4 seeds:

https://oldschoolba.com/

$80usdm for 10 regs


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> this site says its has G4 seeds:
> 
> https://oldschoolba.com/
> 
> $80usdm for 10 regs


Wow they are really cashing in the name. Nobody can have regs of Gorilla Glue #4 it's just not possible lol. Yea the description says they hit it with a male but you can't call it Gorilla Glue #4. Another one Joesy has to deal with. I've always wondered about this bank anyways.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Wow they are really cashing in the name. Nobody can have regs of Gorilla Glue #4 it's just not possible lol. Yea the description says they hit it with a male but you can't call it Gorilla Glue #4. Another one Joesy has to deal with. I've always wondered about this bank anyways.


Sites like that just make it easy not to buy from them. Just like TDT have those superfly GG4 beans on their site. How can anyone have beans of a clone only strain of its not a cross?


----------



## SoOLED (May 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Wow they are really cashing in the name. Nobody can have regs of Gorilla Glue #4 it's just not possible lol. Yea the description says they hit it with a male but you can't call it Gorilla Glue #4. Another one Joesy has to deal with. I've always wondered about this bank anyways.


the-fuk-I-figured, it was an AD from RIU.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 27, 2016)

I have them in peat pellets. I'll post some pics tmw so you can see how it looks.


st0wandgrow said:


> What's holding the cuts? Got any pics? I'm trying out different cloning methods, and this one sounds interesting. Any more info would be appreciated...!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Wow they are really cashing in the name. Nobody can have regs of Gorilla Glue #4 it's just not possible lol. Yea the description says they hit it with a male but you can't call it Gorilla Glue #4. Another one Joesy has to deal with. I've always wondered about this bank anyways.


Exactly. I recently got some regs of GG, but there were no claims being made about it being GG#4. So I knew going in what I was getting. So just hoping for a decent pheno when I pop the pack in a few months.


----------



## rzza (Jun 28, 2016)

Are my GG4 nugs too scrawny for day 28? Looking at some of these pics im starting to wonder. But maybe @HydroRed is counting days after pistils appear? Here they are, I flipped on 6/1.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jun 28, 2016)

rzza said:


> Are my GG4 nugs too scrawny for day 28? Looking at some of these pics im starting to wonder. But maybe @HydroRed is counting days after pistils appear? Here they are, I flipped on 6/1.View attachment 3719955 View attachment 3719956 View attachment 3719957


Nevet ran it although I sure do want to, but it looks good to me besides the pretty serious stretch you had take place. Lot of stem those girls are showing. Sluts.


----------



## rzza (Jun 28, 2016)

haha sluts. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 28, 2016)

rzza said:


> Are my GG4 nugs too scrawny for day 28? Looking at some of these pics im starting to wonder. But maybe @HydroRed is counting days after pistils appear? Here they are, I flipped on 6/1.View attachment 3719955 View attachment 3719956 View attachment 3719957


Mine grew legs when I put her under the light for flower. I harvested at like 58 days but would recommend running it to min 65 days. I had to harvest since I didnt boost her good enough in veg and she fizzled out quicker than I anticipated she would when flowered. Live n learn right? Good looking crop you got going. Probably some of the largest glue bushes I've seen. Your on par for the course and they will bulk up and pack on the weight in about 2 more weeks or so.


----------



## rzza (Jun 28, 2016)

Sigh of relief there. Thanks Red!


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 29, 2016)

about half way though flower


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 29, 2016)

Here's day 50 from last run take her 63 you'll be happy there guaranteed


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 29, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Here's day 50 from last run take her 63 you'll be happy there guaranteed


I will, these were throw aways pretty much: I just took the two best looking for moms and flowered the rest so I don't mind, playing with the parameters. TBH, I don't really count days. id go crazy trying to keep track of everything, staying in the week count is enough for me. only thing is I'm actually hand watering these plants it sucks.


you plants at 50 look really good, you still giving them good amount of N?


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 29, 2016)

Not really that's due to heat issues this last run I frequented 85+ in last two weeks got no fade it was weird especially cuz so many of my plants are purp like crazy at 71° the gg4 normally goes yellow orange leaves with pink and lavender streaks all thru the bud this time it just went white and only difference was temperature


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 29, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Not really that's due to heat issues this last run I frequented 85+ in last two weeks got no fade it was weird especially cuz so many of my plants are purp like crazy at 71° the gg4 normally goes yellow orange leaves with pink and lavender streaks all thru the bud this time it just went white and only difference was temperature


that's an interesting observation, ive been running about 80+c02 maybe ill turn down the temps see if I can get some color out of the whites still.


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 29, 2016)

Oh you will for sure drop to 71-73 if u can if shes the real glue she'll turn you'll get some pink and purple/lavender in her. At 63 days should wreak of a deisel gas pretty much just smell and know it's fuckin stupid strong. At 11 weeks they say she gets chocolatey with some deisel still. Personally 9 weeks is enough time for me but I cash crop so I have schedule to keep


----------



## Dan can grow (Jul 27, 2016)

Here's what I believe was gg4 about two weeks from finish. Anybody else notice their plants being cal mag whores?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 27, 2016)

GG4 is def a mag whore for sure. Not too bad on cal but can still eat it up. She can eat but if fed properly through flower she will reward you with some amazing chemmy diesel with hints of choco that reek. It's one I will flower every round


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 27, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Good to know. I've heard cloning directly in coco works well. You're verifying that...gonna have to give it a try. I had good success with aero cloners, but power outages really mess things up. I've had only average success with root riot plugs and rock wool cubes. The humidity dome seems to be a necessity, but the cuts struggle after a few days under the dome. It's like they start to rot or something??? They sometimes get brown and mushy. I don't know what I'm doing wrong, but a 50% success rate isn't good enough.
> 
> Do you use any supplements or rooting hormones, or just stick the cuts straight in to coco and keep moist?



i found the coco works well but now i go right into sunshine #4 advance mix with a dip into clonex. I've also used promix. just put the cuts into the cups of dirt with drain holes into a clear plastic tote on a heating mat. make sure u pluck leaves that have yellowing/dead spots because thats where mold will show up. and I've gone from 60%ish to 95%ish

with our number restrictions here i was having issues always having enough clones for every run because i couldn't take 50 to get 20... but now i take 20 and i get 18 minimum.. 

and a fun note.. a buddy was over while i was cloning and while i was scraping the outer skin off the cutting i plucked off the stringer annoying stick behind fibers with my fingers. i wasn't careful, i just grabbed it and stripped cleaned the end with my fingers. he says "WHOA isn't that gonna kill that clone. i thought it all had to be sterile??!?" well to prove a point i said "watch this" and proceeded to lick the CUT END of the cutting. i then scraped it with my teeth as if i was trying to clone without scissors. slobbered all over her good... well i marked this one with a big ole star on the name take and put her into the dirt. i explained to my buddy that the dirts got bennies and for the most part we should be good. the whole myth of sterile cloning tools is only really for hydro and only in sterile hydro environments even hydro peeps run bennies sometimes.. well low and behold that cutting started showing new growth about 10 days later BEFORE her sisters and she ended up getting atlas a day head start and ended up being taller then the rest. kept her for my next mom lol! so long story short.. cloning into dirt is awesome.. thanks pro greenhouse peeps on instagram for the idea!


----------



## Odin* (Jul 27, 2016)

Day 35.


----------



## resinhead (Jul 27, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Not really that's due to heat issues this last run I frequented 85+ in last two weeks got no fade it was weird especially cuz so many of my plants are purp like crazy at 71° the gg4 normally goes yellow orange leaves with pink and lavender streaks all thru the bud this time it just went white and only difference was temperature


For sure. Glue don't like the heat.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 27, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Day 35.


Damn, thats a gorgeous glue plant.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 27, 2016)

resinhead said:


> For sure. Glue don't like the heat.


my AC died and i didn't notice it for only 7 hours of light time but the temps got up over 105 and glue actually died lol. like 80% of the leaves were dead by the next day and it just wilted and died over the next 2. NO OTHER plant in the room seemed to be effected negatively. i had 4 other strains in there and the glue was right in the middle... glue don't like the heat for sho.


----------



## rzza (Jul 27, 2016)

Day 57


----------



## rzza (Jul 27, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Here's day 50 from last run take her 63 you'll be happy there guaranteed


@Afgan King Do the white pistils brown and recede by 63? I was hoping to go 63 but at 57, there's like no browning or receding of the bright white pistils.


----------



## Odin* (Jul 28, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Damn, thats a gorgeous glue plant.



Thanks, bro. Low temps, lots of water, lower nute's. That's what glue likes. I've posted these, but if the above is followed, this is the outcome (I think this was day 61 of the previous run).
















Appreciate the complement. Any questions on GG4 I'm ready and willing to share.


----------



## Odin* (Jul 28, 2016)

@rzza If my input is acceptable, there really aren't many hairs on GG4 (see above). The minute amount that are present do mature into a reddish brown.


----------



## rzza (Jul 28, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @rzza If my input is acceptable, there really aren't many hairs on GG4 (see above). The minute amount that are present do mature into a reddish brown.


By day 63 though? I only asked because i'm at 57 and I see a lot of fresh white pistils.


----------



## rzza (Jul 28, 2016)

I see in the pic above your post that they will brown off and recede, that pic is from day 61.

edit: that is your pic. LOL


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 28, 2016)

This prob won't help much but gg4 has a certain look to her about her. She's the easiest to grow and root cut ever too. She just can get too tall and floppy so keep her bushy til flower


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 28, 2016)

There some odd looking glues in here. Most look correct.... Everyone and there mother is trying to cash in on the name.. Lots of s1 and fakes being tossed about. I have noticed some growing s1's list them as GG#4. Last pic is still in flower..GG#4 hides her stigma. They should never be brightly colored. Should be a rust or peachy color.


----------



## Odin* (Jul 28, 2016)

rzza said:


> By day 63 though? I only asked because i'm at 57 and I see a lot of fresh white pistils.


It differs by grow. Look at day 35, then 61. Should give you an idea. More hairs, fewer/less pronounce calyxes, lack of the "velvet" look from trich's, lack of purple/violet divulges a water/nutrient/temp "discrepancy". Drop temps, lower nutes, lots of water, and the GG4 will show you "what's up".


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 28, 2016)

Hammerhead571 said:


> There some odd looking glues in here. Most look correct.... Everyone and there mother is trying to cash in on the name.. Lots of s1 and fakes being tossed about. I have noticed some growing s1's list them as GG#4. Last pic is still in flower..


 
Didn't help either all the mixups like this cut. 3 cuts all from joesy and seedpac at the time they were tight, and this chocolate beast was one of the three. The other two were legit, but this ones obviously not gg4. Looks similar but it's not it.


----------



## Afgan King (Jul 28, 2016)

Hammerhead571 said:


> There some odd looking glues in here. Most look correct.... Everyone and there mother is trying to cash in on the name.. Lots of s1 and fakes being tossed about. I have noticed some growing s1's list them as GG#4. Last pic is still in flower..GG#4 hides her stigma. They should never be brightly colored. Should be a rust or peachy color.


Agreed I have an s1 and the original both dope but I can tell the difference a mile away the original just has that look heres the original day 54


----------



## Odin* (Jul 28, 2016)

It's difficult to "weed out" the phonies from the original because GG4 is on the "picky" side. If everything is in order, you end up with some sticky icky bomb diggity. Miss the bullseye, and you've got anything from "a'ight" to "wtf". I feel that's why there are those that are underwhelmed by GG4, others that have been "KTFO" (literally).

Some good glue posted in this thread for sure. Skillz n' gene'z. Peeps got their shit together.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 28, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Thanks, bro. Low temps, lots of water, lower nute's. That's what glue likes. I've posted these, but if the above is followed, this is the outcome (I think this was day 61 of the previous run).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How low would the temps be that you recommend running her to be dialed in?


----------



## Afgan King (Jul 28, 2016)

71°


PerroVerde said:


> How low would the temps be that you recommend running her to be dialed in?


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 28, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> 71°


Damn! That's cooler then the low here this time of year...


----------



## Afgan King (Jul 28, 2016)

That's my optimum temperature I run it the whole flower no higher than 78 nights at 61


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 28, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> That's my optimum temperature I run it the whole flower no higher than 78 nights at 61


Lights on is 78°-80° 
Lights off 74°-75°

I will see how the Gorilla Bubble Bx's do with those temps case it's as low as I can get this time of year. If not then those will be winter runs...


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 31, 2016)

Back for round 2....this time in flood and drain. I have a better understanding of how she likes things now so its on!


----------



## Airwalker16 (Aug 31, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Back for round 2....this time in flood and drain. I have a better understanding of how she likes things now so its on!
> View attachment 3769853


CEMENT TUBS FUCK YA.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 31, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> CEMENT TUBS FUCK YA.View attachment 3769855 View attachment 3769858


Right on man.
I was wondering if I needed hydroton for a layer in the tub surrounding the netpots, but they seem to be doing real well so far with nothing in them. Im flooding every hour when lights are on so the roots stay hydrated and I have the flood times at 4 hrs when lights are off.


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 31, 2016)

Have 10 of the what I believe is s1 growing in the back. Shits sick tho reminds me of original exactly but shorter stockier not the og viney type like the original. Kinda like that I can control this one better and the finished product is almost exactly the same definitely as potent just slightly different look here's mid week 5


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 29, 2016)

Round 2 with this girl and she does much better now that Im more familiar with how she operates.
My current grow of it @ 38 days flower are almost the same size buds than the first run was at harvest. 
Much better results this time and no premature yellowing.


 

*LIGHTS OFF


*


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 29, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Round 2 with this girl and she does much better now that Im more familiar with how she operates.
> My current grow of it @ 38 days flower are almost the same size buds than the first run was at harvest.
> Much better results this time and no premature yellowing.
> View attachment 3792560
> ...


Hmmm she looks familiar lol good shit I'll put some bud porn up tomorrow I'm cropping Friday so everything looking extra right lol


----------



## Airwalker16 (Sep 29, 2016)

Fuck man. I need to find strains with these good fuckin leaf to bud ratios. The whole reason I'm SO EAGER to get OceanGrown genetics is because every strain they have is pure nug.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 29, 2016)

I think I harvested @ 56 days last time due to her gassing out & yellowing so early. I'll be shooting for 60-63 days this time.
@Afgan King How long do you run her?

Edit: NM I re-read the thread and saw you mentioned 63 days was your magic #.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 29, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Fuck man. I need to find strains with these good fuckin leaf to bud ratios. The whole reason I'm SO EAGER to get OceanGrown genetics is because every strain they have is pure nug.


Ya, I havent grown many that compare to GG when it comes to calyx/leaf ratio. I should be getting some foxtails and bud swell in the next week or so.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Sep 29, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Ya, I havent grown many that compare to GG when it comes to calyx/leaf ratio. I should be getting some foxtails and bud swell in the next week or so.


It's like all you have to do is pull the big fans, and you're done. I WANT THAT. These are cuts you have though huh. I wish you would pollinate a branch and send me the seeds!!!


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 29, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> It's like all you have to do is pull the big fans, and you're done. I WANT THAT. These are cuts you have though huh. I wish you would pollinate a branch and send me the seeds!!!


About the closest you can get in seed form without an S1 from a cut is here:
https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/gorilla-bubble-bx2/834
GG4 x (GG4 x (GG4 x Sour Bubble F2))


----------



## Airwalker16 (Sep 29, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> About the closest you can get in seed form without an S1 from a cut is here:
> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/gorilla-bubble-bx2/834
> GG4 x (GG4 x (GG4 x Sour Bubble F2))


What about elev8 seeds gorilla glue?

https://elev8seeds.com/strains/gorilla-glue/


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 29, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> What about elev8 seeds gorilla glue?
> 
> https://elev8seeds.com/strains/gorilla-glue/


Evil-Mobo is currently growing one out. He got the regs and got 1 female out of 10. He had tried messaging the breeder multiple times with no replies.
Though in his journal the one that he is growing out from elev8 holds some traits of it like the leaf twist and the greasy stalks that have a "wet" feel all the time. He hasn't made it through flower with it yet and at the moment he is deciding on just scrapping it and moving on to another grow.
I'd hold out until you can find a cut from someone. There out there and getting more common by the day.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Sep 29, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Evil-Mobo is currently growing one out. He got the regs and got 1 female out of 10. He had tried messaging the breeder multiple times with no replies.
> Though in his journal the one that he is growing out from elev8 holds some traits of it like the leaf twist and the greasy stalks that have a "wet" feel all the time. He hasn't made it through flower with it yet and at the moment he is deciding on just scrapping it and moving on to another grow.
> I'd hold out until you can find a cut from someone. There out there and getting more common by the day.


Cuts aren't possible where I'm from.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 29, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Cuts aren't possible where I'm from.


Check out the gorilla bubble crosses by Tony green.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 29, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Cuts aren't possible where I'm from.


Cuts are always possible you getbwiyh the right person. But there are some good GG4 backcrosses check the Gorilla Bubble and Missing Link from mycotek. Also there are many many crosses from many breeders with GG4 to different studs so you can find beans that are crosses nothing pure unless s1. 

Oh don't fool with elev8 it's a waste of money bro. They are scamming fareal and the creator already put the info out on them so go with what was suggested here


----------



## bizfactory (Sep 29, 2016)

Can anyone tell me about getting a dud clone? What would the signs be? My first round of my supposed GG4 had several problems but it definitely didn't have the frost you see in this thread. Would it be obvious if I got a dud or should I just chalk it up to a less than stellar grow? Round 2 is already starting off better. 

Here it was around 60 days. I harvested at 64.


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 29, 2016)

Here's a couple pics up close day 61 of 63 just straight GREASEYYYYYYYY LOL god I love gg4


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 29, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Cuts aren't possible where I'm from.


Doc has some s1 gg4 from time to time. I was abke to snag a pack last drop from oes. That should be a pretty decent option.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Cuts are always possible you getbwiyh the right person. But there are some good GG4 backcrosses check the Gorilla Bubble and Missing Link from mycotek. Also there are many many crosses from many breeders with GG4 to different studs so you can find beans that are crosses nothing pure unless s1.
> 
> Oh don't fool with elev8 it's a waste of money bro. They are scamming fareal and the creator already put the info out on them so go with what was suggested here


Yep, they also claim to have starfighter in seed, and a few others they can't possibly have.


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 29, 2016)

I have Martian monkey seeds
Lemon alien x gg4
My own  will have testers available in December or January


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 29, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I have Martian monkey seeds
> Lemon alien x gg4
> My own  will have testers available I'm December or January


Martian Monkey -I like it.
That will get real interesting if she finishes like people say #4 does at around 70 days. Choco-mocha-lemon.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 30, 2016)

Just found this cluster of crystals on all the tips of one leaf.
Thought it may have been salt or something, but rubbed it and it was sticky as...um.....glue. 
Figured this is a good spot to share it.


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 30, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Just found this cluster of crystals on all the tips of one leaf.
> Thought it may have been salt or something, but rubbed it and it was sticky as...um.....glue.
> Figured this is a good spot to share it.
> 
> ...


Could that be from the tip of that leaf touching other plants or is it on multiple leaf tips? Either way it's sick...


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 30, 2016)

It was on all of the leaf tips til I rubbed it off on 2. Only found it on one single leaf out of 5 plants. Plus its a top cola and there isnt anything for it to rub against. It is the cola closest to the light though. Real tough to get a good pic with my phone so i think I'll try out the good camera tomorrow and see if I cant get some better shots.


----------



## rzza (Oct 1, 2016)

That my friend, is weird as hell!


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 3, 2016)

Ok, so I snapped a cpl more pics. Very hard to get with my phone since the battery in my good cam was too low for the flash. I also noticed its on 2 different leaves now (which is on the same plant).
Any info on this would be great, because I can't find anything about it. Not that I'm worried, but just because I've been growing for a while and never seen this in my grows before. Either that or I just never paid enough attention.


----------



## Budddha (Oct 3, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, so I snapped a cpl more pics. Very hard to get with my phone since the battery in my good cam was too low for the flash. I also noticed its on 2 different leaves now (which is on the same plant).
> Any info on this would be great, because I can't find anything about it. Not that I'm worried, but just because I've been growing for a while and never seen this in my grows before. Either that or I just never paid enough attention.
> 
> View attachment 3795813 View attachment 3795814


I found some thing like that on my last indoor run. Tasted sweet... i didnt know if it came from the plant or maybe fell from my ceiling. I tasted what i found because i thought it came from the plant; it had a sweet taste. Sticky like glue; and clear. Could it be sap?


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 3, 2016)

Havent tasted it so it could most definitely be sap, I've just never seen it come from the leaf tips? I've seen it come from buds and it is usually a dark amber as well.


HydroRed said:


> Ya, I havent grown many that compare to GG when it comes to calyx/leaf ratio. I should be getting some foxtails and bud swell in the next week or so.


Shes getting the anticipated foxtails I mentioned a few days ago as well. I'm loving this run so far!


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 3, 2016)

Awesome looking girls you got there @HydroRed , great job!


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 3, 2016)

Thank you! Shes being much more kind to me this run than my last.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 4, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Havent tasted it so it could most definitely be sap, I've just never seen it come from the leaf tips? I've seen it come from buds and it is usually a dark amber as well.
> 
> Shes getting the anticipated foxtails I mentioned a few days ago as well. I'm loving this run so far!
> View attachment 3795830
> ...


Bro she looks so awesome this run for you compared to the first run. You got her dialed in and she's producing. Awesome job I still haven't had a run this good lol. I got a sample from a buddy who made some seeds from her and that was the best GG4 I had and it came from a seeded plant lol. I gotta step my GG game up smdh


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro she looks so awesome this run for you compared to the first run. You got her dialed in and she's producing. Awesome job I still haven't had a run this good lol. I got a sample from a buddy who made some seeds from her and that was the best GG4 I had and it came from a seeded plant lol. I gotta step my GG game up smdh


Thanks bro. If it weren't for all the info you and everyone contributed in this thread I'd still be growing small yellow GG plants haha.
Funny you mention the seeded buds from your buddy. I was browsing around on here in other gg threads and there was mention on more than one account about s1's coming out like absolute fire. Seriously got me contemplating some colloidal silver on a future run to establish some beans just in case something happens to momma. Im growing quite attached to this strain and would be crushed if I lost it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 4, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks bro. If it weren't for all the info you and everyone contributed in this thread I'd still be growing small yellow GG plants haha.
> Funny you mention the seeded buds from your buddy. I was browsing around on here in other gg threads and there was mention on more than one account about s1's coming out like absolute fire. Seriously got me contemplating some colloidal silver on a future run to establish some beans just in case something happens to momma. Im growing quite attached to this strain and would be crushed if I lost it.


Yea def some fire in the s1 beans. That's where the problem is coming from on people getting fake GG cuts. There are s1 phenos that look just like mom in every way so that would be a great option to keep her around but I wouldn't sweat on losing her cus she's the most whored cut ever and if you can find a real legit cut somewhere then it's a problem lol. 

How's she rooting for you now??? I know that wasn't the major issue you was having with her


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea def some fire in the s1 beans. That's where the problem is coming from on people getting fake GG cuts. There are s1 phenos that look just like mom in every way so that would be a great option to keep her around but I wouldn't sweat on losing her cus she's the most whored cut ever and if you can find a real legit cut somewhere then it's a problem lol.
> 
> How's she rooting for you now??? I know that wasn't the major issue you was having with her


Went from Rapid Rooter plugs back to bubble cloner and everything went 180*. She roots wonderful for me now with 4-5" of angel hair roots, ready to transfer into hydroton buckets in 2 wks or less. Crazy shit, but everything I run loves those Rapid Rooter plugs except the glue?


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 5, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Went from Rapid Rooter plugs back to bubble cloner and everything went 180*. She roots wonderful for me now with 4-5" of angel hair roots, ready to transfer into hydroton buckets in 2 wks or less. Crazy shit, but everything I run loves those Rapid Rooter plugs except the glue?


Lol that's funny cus I get Glue to root in rapid rooters in 1-2 weeks so I don't know but I'm glad she isn't giving you any more trouble


----------



## Odin* (Oct 5, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Any info on this would be great, because I can't find anything about it.
> 
> View attachment 3795813 View attachment 3795814



It's probably "hair gel".


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 5, 2016)

Odin* said:


> It's probably "hair gel".


But I read that they love it in another thread?????? haha


----------



## Odin* (Oct 5, 2016)

@HydroRed Only at when it's all "done", finish with a "shotgun" to the face (tops only). Increases the sticky for sure. 

It is looking better this round. My two cents; the clone you received came from an abused "Mom", it wasn't in tip top shape. Now that you've "raised it right", she's doing much better. That would also explain the cloning issue.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 6, 2016)

Knocked up.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 10, 2016)

Shes frosting up so nice. Day 51 and shes beginning to get her fall colors on now. I dropped the temps in the room during both lights on and off 2 nights ago.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 10, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Shes frosting up so nice. Day 51 and shes beginning to get her fall colors on now. I dropped the temps in the room during both lights on and off 2 nights ago.
> 
> ATTACHH=full]3801859[/ATTACH]


Looking dank and like she will yield @HydroRed !


----------



## growking420 (Oct 12, 2016)

@HydroRed great job I got to get her asap I'm not in mi but will be there in a few wks I plan on getting cuts and seeds when I get there keep up the good work


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 19, 2016)

Day 60...its chop time.


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 20, 2016)

What EC are you guys feeding her at? She will stack a lot better at a bit lower EC than one would think. Also those golf ball flowers come with a bit to much N in flower for her, usually cal-mag supplements can be the culprit.
Not talking shit though they all look flame! Also jack your calcium up and separate it from your mag supplements. Its the calcium more than the mag, especially in veg. This will also avoid hollow stems.

I'm a little behind yall on mine...


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 20, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> What EC are you guys feeding her at? She will stack a lot better at a bit lower EC than one would think. Also those golf ball flowers come with a bit to much N in flower for her, usually cal-mag supplements can be the culprit.
> Not talking shit though they all look flame! Also jack your calcium up and separate it from your mag supplements. Its the calcium more than the mag, especially in veg. This will also avoid hollow stems.
> 
> I'm a little behind yall on mine...
> ...


Thanks for droppin in! 
I was about 450-500 ppm on this run. I ran her a bit light on N in veg on my first run with her and she stalled out quick and went full yellow on me at like week 6. You shoulda seen my first run 


Im looking at approx 8 zips on 5 plants under 400W COB LED in a 4x3 flood/drain table. Flowered right from 8" rooted clones with no veg time.
I'll post back when I'm all dried and jarred with a dry weight. Til then.....


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 20, 2016)

I backed off quite a bit myself. This latest run is just slightly lighter in color at the bottom. 

I am tryna get these giant colas I be seeing. I can see her leaves are a little more opened up and her stems are way thicker. Looks healthier overall.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 20, 2016)

Great job with her @HydroRed !


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 20, 2016)

Good job, looks great! Enjoy the fruits of your labor


----------



## Odin* (Oct 20, 2016)

@HydroRed That's how you do it! Nice! What "nose" are you getting off of her? The chocolate earth that some describe, or skunk funk fuel cat piss?

I get the chocolate earth around 5-6 weeks, after that it's all skunk fuel cat piss.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks guys! I'm glad I kept her around. Shes gonna be a momma I'm going to keep in the mix for a while. I learn a little more every run, so run 3 leaves me with high hopes of it being even better with a little experience under the belt now.


Odin* said:


> @HydroRed That's how you do it! Nice! What "nose" are you getting off of her? The chocolate earth that some describe, or skunk funk fuel cat piss?
> 
> I get the chocolate earth around 5-6 weeks, after that it's all skunk fuel cat piss.


 I had some chocolate flavors and smells on the first run even though it was chopped early but this time it is all fuel piss smell. The terpines when wet trimming were different this time too. Kinda bland the first run compared to this time. It has almost a citrus zest/terpentine smell after cutting the sugar leaves off the colas. Smells are much more pronounced this time around for sure.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2016)

GG#4 S1 seeds


GG#4 S1's


GG#4 x True OG (True Glue)


Don't worry they'll be repotted shortly LOL They are for a 'friend' (@Grandpapy), can't wait to hear how they turn out.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 24, 2016)

Quick update and pics
247 g's of dry solid nugs from 5 plants. 
All 5 went straight from cloner to flower with no veg time. 
400W COB LED over a 44"x33" flood and drain set up.

The rooted clones were about 7-8" when they were flowered.
 
They got to about 4x that size by harvest.
 

Just a few g's shy of hitting 9 zips of seriously dank buds.
The smell is off the charts! Harvested at 60 days, the stone is a lazy couch lock so I can only imagine how unmotiviated I'd be if I let it go any longer.


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Oct 24, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Quick update and pics
> 247 g's of dry solid nugs from 5 plants.
> All 5 went straight from cloner to flower with no veg time.
> 400W COB LED over a 44"x33" flood and drain set up.
> ...


Wow HydroRed very nice!! Very cool grow setup too.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks brother! Im happy with it this time. This was my first run with this diy table setup. I built another just like it and am going to run the Skywalker Auto comparative on both tables under (2) 1000W HPS.


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Oct 24, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks brother! Im happy with it this time.


Heck ya!! I would be too. First time i saw this thread for some reason. Good stuff.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Oct 24, 2016)

Can anyone verify?


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 25, 2016)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Can anyone verify?
> View attachment 3813645
> View attachment 3813647



I cant really tell either way in those pics. Not that they are bad pics, but they dont give me any definite details saying yes or no. I dont see any leaf twist, but my experience is limited. Im sure someone more experienced with it will have some input to share.
Your stems look a dead ringer for GG though with the reds in fan stems, reds streaks in the main stalk and spaced nodes. Does the stem feel like its greasy or wet? My GG momma has a greasy wet feeling all the time.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Oct 25, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I cant really tell either way in those pics. Not that they are bad pics, but they dont give me any definite details saying yes or no. I dont see any leaf twist, but my experience is limited. Im sure someone more experienced with it will have some input to share.
> Your stems look a dead ringer for GG though with the reds in fan stems, reds streaks in the main stalk and spaced nodes. Does the stem feel like its greasy or wet? My GG momma has a greasy wet feeling all the time.


Nah not greasy feeling at the moment. Does have some leaf twist but nothing as substantial as I have seen other places.


----------



## Odin* (Oct 25, 2016)

@Carolina Dream'n Really hard to gauge from a pic alone, but, if I had money on it, I would say "Nay". While in veg some strains like to grow as stalks , some branch out here and there, and some like to get their branches/branching started early (this is w/o manipulation). In my experience, GG4 throws out branches while it is young. The structure of your plant is not indicative of early GG4 growth. That being said, there isn't any way for us to validate it indubitably by illustration alone. You'll have to finish her, even then it's a "crap shoot"/"shot in the dark". Don't let this discourage you. "Self fulfilling prophecy", if you believe her to be "dank"/special, you will treat her "dank"/special, and you just might end up with something more "dank"/special than GG4 could ever be.

A stem rub might give you an idea. I believe her stem smells of kush funk with a hint of it's finished fuel-doused-cat-piss. I have some vegging now (various stages of growth), so I can give a better description later. 

Also very vigorous and a heavy drinker. This, if it is in optimal health.


Side note; I see some minor "scarring". That could be from any number of things, but some spots appear to be, almost certainly, thrip damage. Get on top of that now, before it becomes a major issue.


Good luck and kudos.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Oct 25, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @Carolina Dream'n Really hard to gauge from a pic alone, but, if I had money on it, I would say "Nay". While in veg some strains like to grow as stalks , some branch out here and there, and some like to get their branches/branching started early (this is w/o manipulation). In my experience, GG4 throws out branches while it is young. The structure of your plant is not indicative of early GG4 growth. That being said, there isn't any way for us to validate it indubitably by illustration alone. You'll have to finish her, even then it's a "crap shoot"/"shot in the dark". Don't let this discourage you. "Self fulfilling prophecy", if you believe her to be "dank"/special, you will treat her "dank"/special, and you just might end up with something more "dank"/special than GG4 could ever be.
> 
> A stem rub might give you an idea. I believe her stem smells of kush funk with a hint of it's finished fuel-doused-cat-piss. I have some vegging now (various stages of growth), so I can give a better description later.
> 
> ...


Lol at the thrip damage comment. There are absolutely no bugs and have never been any bugs at my spot. These plants were quarantined for 14 days, sprayed 8 times and bombed once before bringing them to the spot.... no bugs. 

Thanks though.


----------



## Odin* (Oct 25, 2016)

@Carolina Dream'n Large fan leaf in the lower right of the pic, from left to right, second blade has possible damage towards the end, middle blade has possible damage (towards stem, left half), last blade was most noticeable (gives off the "sheen of thrip damage"), in the middle. 

Again, these things can be difficult to diagnose from pics, I was just giving you a heads up to a potential issue before it gets worse. Quarantine should be longer than the life cycle of pests you're looking to avoid (thrips live longer than 30 days). Regarding spraying, thrips can hide in your grow medium, so unless you're treating that also, your attacks are in vain. Shouldn't "pooh-pooh" any words of advice or warnings of "problems". I won't mention the deficiencies/imbalances visible in the plants in the background, I'm sure that's just my eyes/camera playing tricks on me as well.

Sorry though.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 25, 2016)

Looks fire Red.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Oct 25, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @Carolina Dream'n Large fan leaf in the lower right of the pic, from left to right, second blade has possible damage towards the end, middle blade has possible damage (towards stem, left half), last blade was most noticeable (gives off the "sheen of thrip damage"), in the middle.
> 
> Again, these things can be difficult to diagnose from pics, I was just giving you a heads up to a potential issue before it gets worse. Quarantine should be longer than the life cycle of pests you're looking to avoid (thrips live longer than 30 days). Regarding spraying, thrips can hide in your grow medium, so unless you're treating that also, your attacks are in vain. Shouldn't "pooh-pooh" any words of advice or warnings of "problems". I won't mention the deficiencies/imbalances visible in the plants in the background, I'm sure that's just my eyes/camera playing tricks on me as well.
> 
> Sorry though.





Odin* said:


> @Carolina Dream'n Large fan leaf in the lower right of the pic, from left to right, second blade has possible damage towards the end, middle blade has possible damage (towards stem, left half), last blade was most noticeable (gives off the "sheen of thrip damage"), in the middle.
> 
> Again, these things can be difficult to diagnose from pics, I was just giving you a heads up to a potential issue before it gets worse. Quarantine should be longer than the life cycle of pests you're looking to avoid (thrips live longer than 30 days). Regarding spraying, thrips can hide in your grow medium, so unless you're treating that also, your attacks are in vain. Shouldn't "pooh-pooh" any words of advice or warnings of "problems". I won't mention the deficiencies/imbalances visible in the plants in the background, I'm sure that's just my eyes/camera playing tricks on me as well.
> 
> Sorry though.


ive got my IPM under control. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice work red! Just now found this thread.....ive been missin out!


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 25, 2016)

@Bbcchance @whitebb2727 Glad you guys found me. My rooms almost 100% for the comparative run but Im waiting on an order of (2) 4' Agromax UVA "Plus" bulbs and t5ho fixtures to finish off the room for the next grow.
I'm wondering if this is going to be good, or if I should have mixed some UV-B in there as well? I just dont like the idea of more timers for a seperate set of lights on top of my (2) 1000W hps and timers for my pumps etc. I'm already pretty full in my room with wall wart timers and thermostats etc.


Carolina Dream'n said:


> View attachment 3813654
> Nah not greasy feeling at the moment. Does have some leaf twist but nothing as substantial as I have seen other places.


May be a cross of something with gg? I dont see much twist at all, which is a pretty solid indication of this strain. I'm noticing that there are a lot of crosses out now. Its likely been like that for a while, but Im relatively new with the glue only having it for about 8 months and only running it twice. I didn't know anything about it until after I had a cut haha

Here is some twist from my momma glue:


All kinds of twist goin on in this pic. Theres nothing "subtle" about her characteristics.
 

I'd like to make some S1's of the glue I have. I know theres other great glue cuts I could get, but _this one_ seems perfect to me and I'd hate to lose it (god forbid something happens). I think I'm going to dedicate a branch or two for some CS on my next run with the glue.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 25, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> @Bbcchance @whitebb2727 Glad you guys found me. My rooms almost 100% for the comparative run but Im waiting on an order of (2) 4' Agromax UVA "Plus" bulbs and t5ho fixtures to finish off the room for the next grow.
> I'm wondering if this is going to be good, or if I should have mixed some UV-B in there as well? I just dont like the idea of more timers for a seperate set of lights on top of my (2) 1000W hps and timers for my pumps etc. I'm already pretty full in my room with wall wart timers and thermostats etc.
> 
> May be a cross of something with gg? I dont see much twist at all, which is a pretty solid indication of this strain. I'm noticing that there are a lot of crosses out now. Its likely been like that for a while, but Im relatively new with the glue only having it for about 8 months and only running it twice. I didn't know anything about it until after I had a cut haha
> ...


I think the uva bulbs will be good. They make a noticeable difference.

Definitely make some seeds. I have regretted every time I thought I should save a plant by clone or by s1 and didn't.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 25, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I think the uva bulbs will be good. They make a noticeable difference.
> 
> Definitely make some seeds. I have regretted every time I thought I should save a plant by clone or by s1 and didn't.


I appreciate the heads up on the UV-A bulbs. 10K from the fluoros with the red spectrum from the hps should work nicely. Plus anything I can do to aid in keeping PM out of my grow is just an added bonus. Im going to use a 4' light on both front and backside of the HPS hoods, each one plugged into the same timer for the ballasts so no extra wall warts-


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 25, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I appreciate the heads up on the UV-A bulbs. 10K from the fluoros with the red spectrum from the hps should work nicely. Plus anything I can do to aid in keeping PM out of my grow is just an added bonus. Im going to use a 4' light on both front and backside of the HPS hoods, each one plugged into the same timer for the ballasts so no extra wall warts-
> View attachment 3814244


I think you will be pleased with them.


----------



## Odin* (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## HydroRed (Oct 27, 2016)

Damn @Odin* nice flower. What day is that at?


----------



## Odin* (Oct 27, 2016)

@HydroRed Thanks, bro. Day 50 from "lights on".


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 28, 2016)

Any of you guys ever had one of those looooonnnnngggggg crappy days at work on a Friday? Then like half way through it your wife calls you and tells you to go straight home after work and shower for you mother in laws surprise party?uggggg, but then i got home and found thisand got the idea to do this

And now I'm thinking decent day......


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 28, 2016)

best shower ive had in a while.....tastes even better this time around, my compliments to the chef....


----------



## @Norcali (Oct 29, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Quick update and pics
> 247 g's of dry solid nugs from 5 plants.
> All 5 went straight from cloner to flower with no veg time.
> 400W COB LED over a 44"x33" flood and drain set up.
> ...


Can't grow gg4 any better than that. Nice!


----------



## @Norcali (Oct 29, 2016)

Starting to really frost up..


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 29, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Starting to really frost up..View attachment 3817501


She looks like a sticky gal! Looking good.
Crazy how far the trichomes come out on the fans with this one.


----------



## @Norcali (Oct 29, 2016)

I know... Shit is ridiculous . Here are some buds from earlier in the year.


----------



## Odin* (Nov 11, 2016)

Done and done.


----------



## Trippyness (Nov 11, 2016)

Someone needs to seed these and BX GG#4 for the masses.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 11, 2016)

Trippyness said:


> Someone needs to seed these and BX GG#4 for the masses.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/gorilla-bubble-from-tonygreens-tortured-beans.899212/

Also Missing Link from my bro @pin head mycotek seeds


----------



## @Norcali (Nov 11, 2016)

Odin's gg4 is some of the best ive seen, but this is pretty fire as well..


----------



## @Norcali (Nov 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/gorilla-bubble-from-tonygreens-tortured-beans.899212/
> 
> Also Missing Link from my bro @pin head mycotek seeds


Some nice crosses with the chem line


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 11, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Some nice crosses with the chem line


Yea def he's doing great things. I'm growing his Chemodo Breath and After Eight now. I'll post pics over in the mycotek thread


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 12, 2016)

Okay I believe I found the right spot to ask this question. What characteristics should I be looking for to verify if this is GG4 or not. Here's a pic of what I was given 5 weeks in bloom


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 12, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> View attachment 3851692 Okay I believe I found the right spot to ask this question. What characteristics should I be looking for to verify if this is GG4 or not. Here's a pic of what I was given 5 weeks in bloom View attachment 3851691


*
In veg:*
Stretch/height with more than average node spacing
leaf twist
purple stems

*In flower:*
very low leaf/calyx ratio on buds
pungent fuel smell
LOTS of trichomes on flowers/sugar leaves (even on fan leaves)

In your last pic, it looks like there may be a GG vegging in the back? I see some leaf twist going on back there.
Those buds look a lot like my first run of the glue as well. Not quite run to its potential, but you can see it there.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 12, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> *In veg:*
> Stretch/height with more than average node spacing
> leaf twist
> purple stems
> ...


Damn you have a great eye. That is one of 3 GG4 I let fully veg they are 2 weeks in bloom. Thank you for the helpful information much appreciated


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 13, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> GG#4 S1 seeds
> View attachment 3810175
> 
> GG#4 S1's
> ...


Any word on the turnout of the S1's?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Any word on the turnout of the S1's?


@Grandpapy he has them in veg I'm just hatching some more, waiting to see them come up. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 18, 2016)

Difference 4days later she tightened up. And swelled a bit


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 20, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> View attachment 3856386 View attachment 3856385Difference 4days later she tightened up. And swelled a bit


Def GG4 dom bro. Nug structure and lil leaf and high calyx is there she has the look bro. I'm sure smell is there too but you found a good one bro. Got me really wanting to crack a few of these again. What's the nose on it?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Def GG4 dom bro. Nug structure and lil leaf and high calyx is there she has the look bro. I'm sure smell is there too but you found a good one bro. Got me really wanting to crack a few of these again. What's the nose on it?


its difficult to describe the smell it was kinda sour then after reading your description on the smell went back and found it sweet smelling I guess like milk chocolate but me nose has been stuffed for last 2weeks fighting a cold cant smell or taste shit. I really have no reason to doubt the source. I got these in Seattle problem is I brought back 8 cuts four gg4 and four aj sour d. I had them separate but mix ups happen. none of the sour d rooted 3 of the gg4s are in bloom. ill be smoking the test one in few weeks very excited to say the least.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 20, 2016)

In my experience, GG4 gives off notes of chocolate and earth early on, with u destined off pungent fuel cat piss. Matured, it's extremely pungent fuel cat piss. Not sweet, by any means.

Probably just the stuffed up sinuses.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 20, 2016)

Odin* said:


> In my experience, GG4 gives off notes of chocolate and earth early on, with u destined off pungent fuel cat piss. Matured, it's extremely pungent fuel cat piss. Not sweet, by any means.
> 
> Probably just the stuffed up sinuses.


yeah at the moment I cant even smell or taste my keeper OG. it sucks cause tasting the bud is key to me. ill update once I can honestly tell


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 21, 2016)

Here she is day 56 tbh I'm getting woods pine smell. It's not fruity or haze like it's an odd smell. I'm gonna give her another few days then she getting chopped.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 31, 2016)

Okay this stuff has been drying for a few days just broke up some of the lower buds and it smells like sour diesel without the diesel part. I hope it tastes like it smells. Well gonna smoke what I believe is GG4 for the first time. Happy New Years.


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 31, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> View attachment 3864987 View attachment 3864988 Okay this stuff has been drying for a few days just broke up some of the lower buds and it smells like sour diesel without the diesel part. I hope it tastes like it smells. Well gonna smoke what I believe is GG4 for the first time. Happy New Years.


If it's anything like the ones I've tried you are in for a treat, lovely chill on the buzz


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 31, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> If it's anything like the ones I've tried you are in for a treat, lovely chill on the buzz


For real what great smoke. clean buzz gots me getting shit done.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 31, 2016)

It didn't taste like it smelled the flavor I'm getting is more along the line of a cookies cross. It's definitely not citrusy Or OG like. Let's see what a few weeks will do to the smell taste.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 31, 2016)

Wow, not sure how I missed these updates....
The terpines on mine after the cut had a citrus zest to them, but once dried/cured it exhibited no citrus smell or taste at all. Strong fuel smell/taste with a strong cat piss like odor even after 5+ wks of cure in jars. One of my top favorite smokes along with Kosher Kush from Reserva Privada. Shes a hard one to travel with without giving yourself away on the smell. @ 60 days the buzz gets me super chill and lazy. I can f#ck up a bag of Fritos too after smoking haha


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 1, 2017)

0-10, would you consider glue to be a yielder? I'd say 7 or 8 maybe... I've gotten over a lb per plant on her, and so has a buddy of mine. But, another friend is really having trouble getting any serious yields on her.

What growing technique/type do you think facilitates the best production from this strain? I've had great success with long veg times and scrog with tons of support. I've seen others do great with SOG and no veg clones.

Just curious to see what y'all think.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 1, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Wow, not sure how I missed these updates....
> The terpines on mine after the cut had a citrus zest to them, but once dried/cured it exhibited no citrus smell or taste at all. Strong fuel smell/taste with a strong cat piss like odor even after 5+ wks of cure in jars. One of my top favorite smokes along with Kosher Kush from Reserva Privada. Shes a hard one to travel with without giving yourself away on the smell. @ 60 days the buzz gets me super chill and lazy. I can f#ck up a bag of Fritos too after smoking haha


By cat piss smell do you mean ammonia like smell? I'm not getting that. It's hard to describe I'm gonna roll another one up to get a better grasp on her smell and flavor profile all in the name of science. 
One thing I did notice she's took longer to dry than other strains I've grown. Here's a pick of dry bud


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 1, 2017)

hydrored I take back my no citrus smell but its really in the background muted by the sour smell I'm getting the taste is different shit the only way I can describe it is it taste like the weed I smoked in Seattle lol. its a keeper in my book thanks for the sharing your knowledge brother. happy new year


----------



## Odin* (Jan 1, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> @ 60 days the buzz gets me super chill and lazy. I can f#ck up a bag of Fritos too after smoking haha



That's the one. Cat piss fuel, KO punch. I'm not a "snacker", but I fuckin' love me some Frito's.

I need a bag now.


Crippykeeper said:


> By cat piss smell do you mean ammonia like smell? View attachment 3865731View attachment 3865736


"Cat Piss" as in nasty, pungent, "why is there fucking cat piss on my pillow!", Cat Piss. Strong fuel smell as well.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 1, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> 0-10, would you consider glue to be a yielder? I'd say 7 or 8 maybe... I've gotten over a lb per plant on her, and so has a buddy of mine. But, another friend is really having trouble getting any serious yields on her.
> 
> What growing technique/type do you think facilitates the best production from this strain? I've had great success with long veg times and scrog with tons of support. I've seen others do great with SOG and no veg clones.
> 
> Just curious to see what y'all think.


My first run wasn't very good and was kinda a spur of the moment thing but mistakes were made on my part by not supplying enough N in veg. She stalled out by like week 6 and went yellow on me and yield was almost embarrasing. My second run was pretty good all around,certainly the increase in size and weight. I went into this second grow knowing what she needed now and the results were night and day. Keep in mind, this is all clones from the same momma. I had actually made a comment early in this thread about this seeming like a "popcorn bud" strain because my first grow was so poor. I would definitely reconsider that comment after my second run with it. She can be a picky girl, but she has the potential to give back very nicely. I got like 9 zips of all top cola bud from 5 plants in a 3x4 ish area under 400W cob led light. Not the most grand numbers, but I didn't count any bottom bush weight or do any topping on 3 of the 5 plants. I basically took 8" rooted clones and tossed em under 12/12 lighting. I dont personally think I'd run this in a SOG as leggy and lankey as she can get. I get about 3x stretch out of mine from the time they go 12/12 to finish. My opinion with the glue is out of 0-10 being best, I'd give it a 7 on yield alone. Overall it is a 9 to me which is "keeper worthy" with a momma.




Crippykeeper said:


> By cat piss smell do you mean ammonia like smell? I'm not getting that. It's hard to describe I'm gonna roll another one up to get a better grasp on her smell and flavor profile all in the name of science.
> One thing I did notice she's took longer to dry than other strains I've grown. Here's a pick of dry bud View attachment 3865731View attachment 3865736


No, I wouldn't say ammonia, but more of a pungent sour bitter smell I associate with cat piss. Mix that with the strong fuel smell makes for one stinky nugget. Your buds look good and frosty too.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 1, 2017)

@Amos Otis you get a run with the bog's?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> @Amos Otis you get a run with the bog's?


I took down the two Lifesavers today @ 70 days; I'd say # one was ready. #2 looks like it could have easily gone 2 more weeks. Super fat colas. I've got pics of #1 - will tag you when I get them posted. Certainly not the 48 - 56 day finishers he says they are.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 1, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> My first run wasn't very good and was kinda a spur of the moment thing but mistakes were made on my part by not supplying enough N in veg. She stalled out by like week 6 and went yellow on me and yield was almost embarrasing. My second run was pretty good all around,certainly the increase in size and weight. I went into this second grow knowing what she needed now and the results were night and day. Keep in mind, this is all clones from the same momma. I had actually made a comment early in this thread about this seeming like a "popcorn bud" strain because my first grow was so poor. I would definitely reconsider that comment after my second run with it. She can be a picky girl, but she has the potential to give back very nicely. I got like 9 zips of all top cola bud from 5 plants in a 3x4 ish area under 400W cob led light. Not the most grand numbers, but I didn't count any bottom bush weight or do any topping on 3 of the 5 plants. I basically took 8" rooted clones and tossed em under 12/12 lighting. I dont personally think I'd run this in a SOG as leggy and lankey as she can get. I get about 3x stretch out of mine from the time they go 12/12 to finish. My opinion with the glue is out of 0-10 being best, I'd give it a 7 on yield alone. Overall it is a 9 to me which is "keeper worthy" with a momma.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I wouldn't say ammonia, but more of a pungent sour bitter smell I associate with cat piss. Mix that with the strong fuel smell makes for one stinky nugget. Your buds look good and frosty too.


Okay it does have and odd pungent smell that I couldn't recognized 

Thank you


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 1, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I can't get these GG clones to root for the life of me? I pulled 7 and NONE of them were rooted @ 9 days. Cut 3 more to err on the side of caution & also pulled 2 clones from a kosher kush, and here it is day 15 since initial cuts and I have no roots on the GG#4's. The Kosher Kush clones I cut have only been in there for a total of 6 days and I have roots exploding out of the bottom?
> 
> Are these GG#4 that hard to clone? WTF


I just cloned some GG and am noticing it is slowest to root compared to my Vanilla Kush (1 week) and my purple headband (11 days). I am using the 5 gallon diy aero cloner (W/heater) with a little bit of clonex.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 1, 2017)

Coloradoclear said:


> I just cloned some GG and am noticing it is slowest to root compared to my Vanilla Kush (1 week) and my purple headband (11 days). I am using the 5 gallon diy aero cloner (W/heater) with a little bit of clonex.



I've always had good results with the Rapid Rooter plugs, but the glue just didn't want to root for me in them. As soon as I defaulted back to my original cloning methods (DIY bubble cloner) they root pretty good. I still wouldn't venture to say that they are "fast" for me, but they root now. My last run with it, I believe I hit the 2 week mark to get good roots for transplant under the flower lights. Many swear by how easily she throws roots....I haven't been able to knock down my times with it yet but I'm still figuring her out.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 2, 2017)

This is a great thread for this strain. Lots of good information for the first time grower of the strain. I had never even heard of "dud cuttings", where the hell have I been?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2017)

Coloradoclear said:


> This is a great thread for this strain. Lots of good information for the first time grower of the strain. I had never even heard of "dud cuttings", where the hell have I been?



Dont feel bad, I had a GG cut before I even learned anything about the strain. Its usually the other way around haha


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 3, 2017)

Okay here is one of the sister GG4 clones bout 35-40 days in bloom hope to get a better yield of these they were vegged longer


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 8, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> No issues....8 out of 9 in the bubble cloner after 7 days. I now know I cant use rapid rooters for her and bubble is surely the way to go with her (for me at least).
> I'll shoot some pics in a minute.


I am finally getting good roots on all my GG clones.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 8, 2017)

Coloradoclear said:


> I am finally getting good roots on all my GG clones.



Edit: Aerocloner FTW
How long to get those nice roots?


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 8, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Bubble Cloner FTW
> How long to get those nice roots?


18 days, two others rooted in 14 days, using 5 gallon bucket, diy, aerocloner. Got ten sprayer nosles in PVC pipe with aquarium heater and fountain pump.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 8, 2017)

Coloradoclear said:


> 18 days, two others rooted in 14 days, using 5 gallon bucket, diy, aerocloner. Got ten sprayer nosles in PVC pipe with aquarium heater and fountain pump.


I was going to chime in about cloning and water temps till I saw your aquarium heater added. This time of year it's easy to stall out some clones with cooler water temps in your bubble and areo cloners...


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 27, 2017)

Just wanted to document my comparison of rooting times between the GG and other strains.
The top 3 in the picture are Chocolate Skunk and the bottom 3 are the GG#4. You can see that there are a few days worth of growth difference between them. ALL clones were cut from their mommas minutes apart from each other exactly 10 days ago. I'm right on par for my "normal" 14 day root time with the GG#4. I could transplant the Chocolate Skunk right now if I wanted to....probably could have yesterday. I have to say again that I cant get under the 14 day mark for transplant with the Glue. You can practically set your watch to it and I cant get it to root any faster. I'm happy to have her though.


----------



## Odin* (Jan 27, 2017)

@HydroRed unless there is a searious issue with your cut, I believe that you will eventually shorten the time to root for her. The healthier she gets, the faster she'll root. GG4 is one of my fastest to root, so quick that I've been afraid to throw her in an aero for fear that they'll grow out of control. 

Pretty much everything I have (GG4, "Mystery", M1-10, Gelato, GSC Thin Mint, OG Hybrid, OGHxGG4, GG4xMystery, DGOG, Sour Power OG, Purple Kush, Sour Sunset, Tre Stardawg 2.0, PKxMystery, etc.) is very fast to root (days). The only strains I have that are slower (a day, or two at most), and only slightly less vigorous, are the OG's and HPK. 

None of the above that were acquired clones rooted, nor grew, with any vigor until "nursed back to health.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 27, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @HydroRed unless there is a searious issue with your cut, I believe that you will eventually shorten the time to root for her. The healthier she gets, the faster she'll root. GG4 is one of my fastest to root, so quick that I've been afraid to throw her in an aero for fear that they'll grow out of control.
> 
> Pretty much everything I have (GG4, "Mystery", M1-10, Gelato, GSC Thin Mint, OG Hybrid, OGHxGG4, GG4xMystery, DGOG, Sour Power OG, Purple Kush, Sour Sunset, Tre Stardawg 2.0, PKxMystery, etc.) is very fast to root (days). The only strains I have that are slower (a day, or two at most), and only slightly less vigorous, are the OG's and HPK.
> 
> None of the above that were acquired clones rooted, nor grew, with any vigor until "nursed back to health.



I don't want to come across like I'm complaining, just I've been told by more than one that it was a real fast rooter for them like you mention. I can live with 14 day turnarounds on it though.
Now that I actually have some true side by side comparison its a bit more obvious I guess that she just doesn't move as fast for me as most strains do. I would think I'd be past the "getting" healthy part with her since I'm on my 2 gen momma and shes really lush and healthy compared to how viney and leggy she used to be when I got her. After the last year, Im glad this bitch even roots for me lmao


----------



## Odin* (Jan 27, 2017)

@HydroRed I spent 2 years (maybe a little longer) nursing a strain back to health, did not bloom it through all that time. I only put forth the effort that I did because I had already run the strain from the very same mother (much older at the time I received the cuts). This was HPK. Also, my GSC (Thin) was so shit that I eliminated it (or so I thought, long story). Over the course of last year she became as vigorous as any other in my stable, 4x her initial yield per plant as well.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm definitely all for quicker roots and fatter yields though haha


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 28, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I'm definitely all for quicker roots and fatter yields though haha


I second this!!!


----------



## Odin* (Jan 28, 2017)

@HydroRed It took that long because "Mom" (HPK) was in real bad shape, had ended up as a "hostage" of a "newb". Long, sad, story. Rescued from an abusive relationship, the kids were in the worst condition imaginable and had a pretty nasty case of pm (took the first year to cuts healthy enough to fight it off). It was a damn chore, but worked out in the end.


----------



## Johnhorror (Aug 1, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> View attachment 3866875 View attachment 3866876 Okay here is one of the sister GG4 clones bout 35-40 days in bloom hope to get a better yield of these they were vegged longer View attachment 3866873View attachment 3866874


Here are my GG#4 at 50 days


----------



## Johnhorror (Aug 1, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> View attachment 3851692 Okay I believe I found the right spot to ask this question. What characteristics should I be looking for to verify if this is GG4 or not. Here's a pic of what I was given 5 weeks in bloom View attachment 3851691


It doesn't look like a gorilla glue #4 to me 
although it is Branchy like my gorilla glue the bud structure does not look the same
Mine grows kind a like a pinecone and all different directions The butt is some of the stickiest I have ever seen even if you try to dry trim it smells like a son of a bitch also lol
Yours does look like a good strain it just doesn't look like a gorilla glued to me not number for anyways sorry I'm using talk to text so some of my words might be a little messed up maybe you have gorilla glue number one or number three I believe they did away with number 2


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 1, 2017)

Johnhorror said:


> Here are my GG#4 at 50 daysView attachment 3988347View attachment 3988347 View attachment 3988349


Is the last shot of GG4 as well ?? Never seen it purple up


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 1, 2017)

GG4 brought it home from Seattle. I don't have any doubt about the lineage of this cut. The only reason I asked the thread for help identifying the strain. I brought back 6 cuts of 2 different kinds of trees. 3 cuts from top dawg DUD and 3 from GG4 just 4 of the six cuts never rooted. The 2 that made it were GG4. Just wanted to make sure I didn't switch things up so I asked the community for help verifying. But I appreciate your opinion happy growing


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 1, 2017)

My GG4


----------



## Johnhorror (Aug 1, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Is the last shot of GG4 as well ?? Never seen it purple up


Yes the last shot is also from the GG 4 it does purple up some more than others a guy at the local grow store Was showing me his because I had questioned the pump as well and the guys was the same mine was a bit more purple though. I didn't mean any offense about your plants they look great and as I take a better look it does look pineconishly lol A+ + stain I love the way it smokes the taste is great and it's very strong, takes a little longer for drying but curing takes way less time and when you smoke a joint you can see all the oil just oozing out, so sticky, so smelly, so good!!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 1, 2017)

She's a good plant not my favorite tbh but she's growing on me. I enjoy OGs and sour diesel flavors. No offense taken we all love this plant. Happy growing


----------



## @Norcali (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## edroponico (Aug 27, 2017)

All of the photos on this page look like my GG has looked at various stages.

Crippykeeper's photos look how mine used to look when i first got it. I first got my cut around 3 years ago and it would grow like that almost regardless of conditions, for myself & friends alike. I got pretty decent with it in RDWC and was hitting 1gpw with ease in small, crammed sealed rooms. I didn't keep up on the 'dud' topic but definitely took lower clones and eventually ended up with nothing but GG dud stock. It's been 8 months since it first hit hard. It used to produce extremely dank buds right up to the reflector glass even with leaf/bud temps approaching 90 degrees; now it's super light sensitive and foxtails/throws white hairs repeatedly in the brightest areas. It used to taste like straight chem in a blunt, now I've got to use a rice paper to even get a hint of taste.

By no means am I putting down your guys' plants but, Norcali & Johnhorror, i see things that i saw in my own GGs as they degraded over time. 

Healthy, legit, bug/pest/disease-free GG in my experience will not:

-throw off tiny single green leaves that aren't covered in frost
-continue to throw off white hairs after others have turned
-produce foxtails that aren't very dense, especially long ones with a bunch of new white hairs on the end
-produce re-veg looking growth well into the flower cycle. basically that bright green new growth is a bad sign.

I've had a rough while figuring out what went wrong exactly. After 3 horrible monocrops and a few more with other strains that turned out well, I was left second guessing myself and my abilities. I searched endlessly for bugs, eventually concluded that it was more than likely the genetics. That's not to say that I didn't have micromites or RAs or something at some point, just never found any evidence despite lots of scoping. I remember a run where none of the GGs I took rooted on schedule; I left them in the tray for an extra couple of weeks and they eventually they made it. Looking back they never had the same vigor.

Chitosan, aspirin and other stuff have made it so most of the crop still turns out decent but the light sensitivity hasn't gone away. Slowly but surely my glue degraded into a shadow of its former self. My advice to you guys is start looking for another keeper if your GG isn't the most awesome performing cut in your garden.


----------



## @Norcali (Aug 27, 2017)

Interesting perspective.. I have had the cut around 2 years and have had good and bad results. I keep around 20 strains and have not focused a lot iof energy on gg4, but i have qestioned a poor product, for sure.


----------



## Johnhorror (Aug 28, 2017)

edroponico said:


> All of the photos on this page look like my GG has looked at various stages.
> 
> Crippykeeper's photos look how mine used to look when i first got it. I first got my cut around 3 years ago and it would grow like that almost regardless of conditions, for myself & friends alike. I got pretty decent with it in RDWC and was hitting 1gpw with ease in small, crammed sealed rooms. I didn't keep up on the 'dud' topic but definitely took lower clones and eventually ended up with nothing but GG dud stock. It's been 8 months since it first hit hard. It used to produce extremely dank buds right up to the reflector glass even with leaf/bud temps approaching 90 degrees; now it's super light sensitive and foxtails/throws white hairs repeatedly in the brightest areas. It used to taste like straight chem in a blunt, now I've got to use a rice paper to even get a hint of taste.
> 
> ...


Well I've already harvested my GG4 and I have to say after a bout a month and a half of cure the bud was phenomenal everybody like that I just wish that I would have kept a mother plant because I have no more seeds. in my experience the strand is so sure I only have to take a couple puffs before I feel pretty high in this is coming from someone who smokes a lot lol. right now I'm working on growing some other strains such as bubblegum another call twilight a mother called Motown chunk another call berry bomb another called Acapulco gold and one more call the great white shark oh yeah one more call superskunk. although I do have a Dutch treat in the oven as we speak


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 31, 2017)

I need to pop in here more often. I'll drop a pic since its been a while and I'm _still_ loving on this strain. Im at 48 days in the pic so I'll be hitting the swell and foxtail soon. Been running the same momma for over 1.5 yrs and shes as frosty, smelly, flavorful and potent as the day I brought her home.


----------



## @Norcali (Aug 31, 2017)

Just finished up mine as well.. Shit flies off the shelves. Incredible strain.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 3, 2017)

edroponico said:


> All of the photos on this page look like my GG has looked at various stages.
> 
> Crippykeeper's photos look how mine used to look when i first got it. I first got my cut around 3 years ago and it would grow like that almost regardless of conditions, for myself & friends alike. I got pretty decent with it in RDWC and was hitting 1gpw with ease in small, crammed sealed rooms. I didn't keep up on the 'dud' topic but definitely took lower clones and eventually ended up with nothing but GG dud stock. It's been 8 months since it first hit hard. It used to produce extremely dank buds right up to the reflector glass even with leaf/bud temps approaching 90 degrees; now it's super light sensitive and foxtails/throws white hairs repeatedly in the brightest areas. It used to taste like straight chem in a blunt, now I've got to use a rice paper to even get a hint of taste.
> 
> ...


due to the dud issues with the gg4 ive made a mom from my original cutting so hopefully I wont have dud offspring.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 3, 2017)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Just finished up mine as well.. Shit flies off the shelves. Incredible strain.View attachment 4002808


great yields too...


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 1, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I need to pop in here more often. I'll drop a pic since its been a while and I'm _still_ loving on this strain. Im at 48 days in the pic so I'll be hitting the swell and foxtail soon. Been running the same momma for over 1.5 yrs and shes as frosty, smelly, flavorful and potent as the day I brought her home.View attachment 4002787


Frosty AF you’re definitely doing her justice


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 1, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Frosty AF you’re definitely doing her justice


Thanks Crippy! I've been seeing a lot of crosses, but am still partial to the original. I ran her a little longer than I normally do and found that strong choco flavor I've heard so much about.


Johnhorror said:


> Well I've already harvested my GG4 and I have to say after a bout a month and a half of cure the bud was phenomenal everybody like that I just wish that I would have kept a mother plant because I have no more seeds. in my experience the strand is so sure I only have to take a couple puffs before I feel pretty high in this is coming from someone who smokes a lot lol. right now I'm working on growing some other strains such as bubblegum another call twilight a mother called Motown chunk another call berry bomb another called Acapulco gold and one more call the great white shark oh yeah one more call superskunk. although I do have a Dutch treat in the oven as we speak


Real GG4 is a clone only strain. If you grew your purple GG from seed, it was either a BX or an S1. As purple as your last pic of your glue was I'd suspect that it was a "X" of some sort (GG4 X ??). Nice flowers none the less!


----------



## Johnhorror (Oct 1, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks Crippy! I've been seeing a lot of crosses, but am still partial to the original. I ran her a little longer than I normally do and found that strong choco flavor I've heard so much about.
> 
> Real GG4 is a clone only strain. If you grew your purple GG from seed, it was either a BX or an S1. As purple as your last pic of your glue was I'd suspect that it was a "X" of some sort (GG4 X ??). Nice flowers none the less!


Actually it was a clone, as far as the purple I'm kind of stumped.... it definitely wasn't due to temperature because my temps where actually high around 88-90 degrees for a couple weeks. If it was a GG4 X it would be really strange to me as it had all the characteristics of GG4, not that I have ruled that out. Anyways the smoke as I said before was awesome, I only wish I cloned it... infact I thought I did, guess I was just high that week lol


----------



## Johnhorror (Oct 1, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks Crippy! I've been seeing a lot of crosses, but am still partial to the original. I ran her a little longer than I normally do and found that strong choco flavor I've heard so much about.
> 
> Real GG4 is a clone only strain. If you grew your purple GG from seed, it was either a BX or an S1. As purple as your last pic of your glue was I'd suspect that it was a "X" of some sort (GG4 X ??). Nice flowers none the less!


Also I would love to get my hands on now GG4 does anyone know of a way I might be able to?


----------



## cindysid (Oct 1, 2017)

Johnhorror said:


> Also I would love to get my hands on now GG4 does anyone know of a way I might be able to?


If you're not in a legal state where you can buy clones, you have to rely on the generosity of others. I lost mine during the recent hurricane. I hope to get a replacement eventually.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 1, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks Crippy! I've been seeing a lot of crosses, but am still partial to the original. I ran her a little longer than I normally do and found that strong choco flavor I've heard so much about.
> 
> Real GG4 is a clone only strain. If you grew your purple GG from seed, it was either a BX or an S1. As purple as your last pic of your glue was I'd suspect that it was a "X" of some sort (GG4 X ??). Nice flowers none the less!


Whole lot of cross with the glue I had a cookies crossed to the glue it was nice smoke but original is still prettier


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 1, 2017)

cindysid said:


> If you're not in a legal state where you can buy clones, you have to rely on the generosity of others. I lost mine during the recent hurricane. I hope to get a replacement eventually.


Very sorry to hear about that I have family that went through that.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 1, 2017)

cindysid said:


> If you're not in a legal state where you can buy clones, you have to rely on the generosity of others. I lost mine during the recent hurricane. I hope to get a replacement eventually.


Sorry to hear about that. 
Wish you were closer so I could help you out with that.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 1, 2017)

cindysid said:


> If you're not in a legal state where you can buy clones, you have to rely on the generosity of others. I lost mine during the recent hurricane. I hope to get a replacement eventually.


I see what you did there


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 1, 2017)

Just did a whole lot of GG4 ....got some in cure and some I'm taking down tomorrow ....gorgeous unique buds and the smell is so heavy it falls into the burning tire category ....possibly my new favorite smell wise tbh ...


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just did a whole lot of GG4 ....got some in cure and some I'm taking down tomorrow ....gorgeous unique buds and the smell is so heavy it falls into the burning tire category ....possibly my new favorite smell wise tbh ...


One of the few mommas I've ever kept around more than a cpl runs. Folks come into a room hrs after smokin and can tell its the glue haha
Any pics of your buds/run?


----------



## cindysid (Oct 2, 2017)

I ran mine for about a year before I lost it. I took clones from the top and bottom and I never got duds or any degradation of potency, in fact it seemed to improve over time as I learned what it liked. Maybe I was just lucky.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 2, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> One of the few mommas I've ever kept around more than a cpl runs. Folks come into a room hrs after smokin and can tell its the glue haha
> Any pics of your buds/run?


 
    
I am actually chopping again today ....il take some more pics of my mature buds .....pics of GG4 traits that I notice .....


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 2, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I ran mine for about a year before I lost it. I took clones from the top and bottom and I never got duds or any degradation of potency, in fact it seemed to improve over time as I learned what it liked. Maybe I was just lucky.


Same thing here, and I've never noticed a difference in rooting speeds between upper and lower branch cuts. Nothing has changed for me in the cloning speed department either. Cuts from Glue momma have roots coming from the plug at 10 days, ready for transplant into the flood tables by day 14 on the nose like clock work. She just will not root any quicker for me. All my other strains I have run other than Glue give me roots at about 5 days, transplant to flood tables by day 8-10. 
My GG4 is like the wife that says "_I'll be ready in a minute_" and takes an hour and a half.......but comes out looking so fine you never make it out the front door.



Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4020365
> View attachment 4020366 View attachment 4020363 View attachment 4020362 View attachment 4020364
> I am actually chopping again today ....il take some more pics of my mature buds .....pics of GG4 traits that I notice .....


Looks good! Do you have a journal or anything?

These are some appearance things I notice in real Glue:
*-*Extreme leaf twist in veg
*-*Viney, flexible stems with purple that always feel greasy
*-*Very frosty flowers
*-*Foxtails late flower (which are quite dense)
*-*Not a lot of hairs
*-*Very low leaf/calyx ratio


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 2, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Same thing here, and I've never noticed a difference in rooting speeds between upper and lower branch cuts. Nothing has changed for me in the cloning speed department either. Cuts from Glue momma have roots coming from the plug at 10 days, ready for transplant into the flood tables by day 14 on the nose like clock work. She just will not root any quicker for me. All my other strains I have run other than Glue give me roots at about 5 days, transplant to flood tables by day 8-10.
> My GG4 is like the wife that says "_I'll be ready in a minute_" and takes an hour and a half.......but comes out looking so fine you never make it out the front door.
> 
> 
> ...


Super greasy indeed ...the twisting leafs had me second guessing things early on ...and every single plant had the red color ...from just a spot in the palm of the leaf to whole stems throughout ....I've got some still up ....been trimming all day ....il take pics of all these traits your explaining ...leaf twist, red color, fox tailing, and last but not least the grease ..lol.....these plants are very limber and needed lots of support compared to other strains around them .......pics this evening


----------



## @Norcali (Oct 17, 2017)

Definitely the greasiest plant I have ever handled.. I love the incredible vigor the strain has - Easily out vegges anything else I currently have.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Oct 18, 2017)

Who have the best seeds?


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 18, 2017)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Who have the best seeds?


GG4 is clone only, but there are quite a few breeders backcrossing it and running S1's to make it available by seed now.


----------



## @Norcali (Oct 26, 2017)

Trimming some GG4 tonight


----------



## bobqp (Oct 27, 2017)

This is my cross gorilla bomb x ghost train haze 1 . 12/12 from seed and is 3 foot tall with 4 weeks to go. Smell is unbelievable. Is covered in crystals and so sticky.


----------



## Jrad221 (Nov 12, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Thanks, bro. Low temps, lots of water, lower nute's. That's what glue likes. I've posted these, but if the above is followed, this is the outcome (I think this was day 61 of the previous run).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the stretch ? I have A 3 ft tall bush in Cocoa, and 7ft ceilings with 1k lights. So I have about 5.5 ft of clearance from ground up. Should I put a double net or stake it


----------



## Jrad221 (Nov 12, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> There some odd looking glues in here. Most look correct.... Everyone and there mother is trying to cash in on the name.. Lots of s1 and fakes being tossed about. I have noticed some growing s1's list them as GG#4. Last pic is still in flower..GG#4 hides her stigma. They should never be brightly colored. Should be a rust or peachy color.


How tall were your gg4 when you flipped and what did they finish if you remember


----------



## Odin* (Nov 12, 2017)

Jrad221 said:


> How is the stretch ? I have A 3 ft tall bush in Cocoa, and 7ft ceilings with 1k lights. So I have about 5.5 ft of clearance from ground up. Should I put a double net or stake it


It stretches, similar to an OG. You could net, but I would stake with zip ties, additional stakes and zips needed after 3 weeks of 12/12~bloom.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 12, 2017)

I'll never know myself since I don't veg, but Im curious how the glue would run in a scrog setup? Was messing around the other day just testing the waters on my momma bending the tops to see what I could get away with. I was folding the majority of the tops to 45* angles 3-4" down before the stem would crease and fold. It wasnt until I had the main top about a 90* angle that it completely snapped off about 7-8". I was suprised at what she could tolerate. Now momma looks like a wine chalice shape lol


----------



## Odin* (Nov 12, 2017)

@HydroRed There is a whole different “type” of growth/development available to massive plants with slight “manipulation” just prior to bloom.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 13, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @HydroRed There is a whole different “type” of growth/development available to massive plants with slight “manipulation” just prior to bloom.


What is this "type" you speak of?? haha 
Man, if I tried something like that on this Kosher Kush Im currently running I'd snap it off 2" from the top. These ladies have stalks like a prybar (no silica additives) and about 24" tall _after_ stretch. Very hearty (non pliable) main stalks from the roots up.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 16, 2017)

Glue 21 days in.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 16, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Glue 21 days in.


Shes pretty & looks like you got feeding her down really well. Nice (N) rich green in flower. Took me a cpl grows to get that figured out.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 16, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Shes pretty & looks like you got feeding her down really well. Nice (N) rich green in flower. Took me a cpl grows to get that figured out.


 I transplant from 1 gal to 7 gal a week before flowering, after that its just a tea with worm castings and kelp.


----------



## @Norcali (Jan 10, 2018)

Gorilla Glue currently in the garden.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 10, 2018)

Frosty nugs with a candy cane stalk lol. I finally started another grow of it in mine as well. Been missing her.
This was at 18 days from flip-


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm in MI and am having a very difficult time locating GG4 cuttings.. We Recently lost ours and it was definitely a fan favorite.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 10, 2018)

GG#4


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 10, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> GG#4View attachment 4071143 View attachment 4071144


Legit! Very nice Buddy. How long you take her to?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Legit! Very nice Buddy. How long you take her to?


Thanks red-63-65 days depending on my schedule-been lurking in your journal & diggin whats goin down


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 10, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thanks red-63-65 days depending on my schedule-been lurking in your journal & diggin whats goin down


I dont think I've even went past like 62-63 myself. I hear she gets "choco" smelling if you let her ride 70+.
I cant ever seem to find out for myself...


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I dont think I've even went past like 62-63 myself. I hear she gets "choco" smelling if you let her ride 70+.
> I cant ever seem to find out for myself...


I cant find out either-anywhere in the 60's probably is good


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 10, 2018)

70 with a 5 day flush on top... was our norm.. pure awesomeness. Hard to keep it on the shelves.


----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Just did a whole lot of GG4 ....got some in cure and some I'm taking down tomorrow ....gorgeous unique buds and the smell is so heavy it falls into the burning tire category ....possibly my new favorite smell wise tbh ...


You got any pics? Of cured nugs.


----------



## @Norcali (Jan 10, 2018)

Here are some cured nugs from a previous run.. It's just the best,


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 10, 2018)

Harvested @63 days. Her bud will destroy a cheap grinder real quick haha


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Harvested @63 days. Her bud will destroy a cheap grinder real quick haha
> 
> View attachment 4071166
> 
> View attachment 4071167


Only one bad thing about this strain....Cleaning the scissors every other nug..


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jan 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I dont think I've even went past like 62-63 myself. I hear she gets "choco" smelling if you let her ride 70+.
> I cant ever seem to find out for myself...


Definitely gets a chocolate like smell when taken 70 days. Foxtails like hell too.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 21, 2018)

Gg#4


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 8, 2018)

I have to say, this is an amazing thread! Everyone's glues look fantastic, even the s1's, x's and "unconfirmed" cuts.

I have the real deal, luckily had it sent here to brighten up the World a little bit in Eastern Kentucky (we always need that!) from a highly reputable member of ICmag.

I started reading on this thread a month or so back, got distracted with life...and my current grow. But tonight I read from page one through the end. Out of 21 clones, 6 of my plants are gg4's. They definitely all had crazy twisting in the leaves in the beginning, thanks to HydroRed I figured out that it is only the glues signature. Red vein stems and all, it's a very beautiful plant for sure! I am currently 23 days into 12/12 on my first run with her, she is under 4000 watts of HPS in 5 gal grow bags and beneath a scrog net.

Things I have learned about the glue is that she is most definitely a Cal-Mag whore! She is a heavy drinker and feeder compared to the rest of the plants in the room. No matter how much I feed her, usually 3/4 strength every watering which is every 2 days, all she gets is a little burnt leaf tips.. I am pushing her to her max, she is staying vibrant, healthy and green.

Her buds are stacking great now ad stretch has finally seemed to come to a stall. I dosed Nirvana and True Blooms early on and this significantly reduced my stretch and in turn gave me fuller flower development. Both of those products contain natural PGR's and they obviously work great. I do anywhere from 4 to 5 no of Nirvana every feeding, 1ml of true blooms and then twice a week I foiliar spray them with 1.5 ml of true blooms.

Honestly, I don't want to jinx it, but I am pretty sure that I have her dialed in on my very first run! Happy to see what is to come of this glue, I know she has been around a while but not here in Kentucky, not in my hometown anyway.. Defintiely brings new fire to the table for sure!

I have no closeups of her since starting the flowering cycle, but I plan on getting those soon and sharing them. Here is 3/4 of my room... Gg4's are in the very back of the room behind the SD Corey's, Headbangers, 413 Chems and Skunk VA Chem' 91.

    

I forgot to add... This is my first time experimenting with scrog as well, reason only back half of room is scrogged and the front isn't. Not only are those plants scrogged, they are LST'd as well. This greatly assisted with the reduction in stretch. Believe me, my main focus was on keeping all plants short as I only have 6ft 3 inch ceilings and that isn't including the lights!... So far so good and I'm not seeing anymore indicators of any plants stretching anymore.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Mar 8, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I have to say, this is an amazing thread! Everyone's glues look fantastic, even the s1's, x's and "unconfirmed" cuts.
> 
> I have the real deal, luckily had it sent here to brighten up the World a little bit in Eastern Kentucky (we always need that!) from a highly reputable member of ICmag.
> 
> ...


Nice setup and with 4000watts I’m sure your girls will love it. Happy growing looking forward to bud shots

Ps. The ladies are looking healthy AF


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 8, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> Nice setup and with 4000watts I’m sure your girls will love it. Happy growing looking forward to bud shots
> 
> Ps. The ladies are looking healthy AF


Thanks Crippy! Yeah they all seem to be staying pretty healthy thus far. I am using Sensi Bloom a&b, open sesame, Cal-Mag, budswell, earth juice catalyst, molasses, true blooms, big bud, nirvana and b52 as of right now. A hell of a list lol and I'm sure most of that they don't even need, but in all honesty it is working great for me so far.

This is my first time running a 4000 watt grow, first run in my new underground set up as well. Usually I am running 1600 to 1800 watts, so this is all kind of new to me. I am loving my new grow op and I also have a separate veg room and currently have 3 gg4 mothers that reside there. So I'm glad I read the part about taking cuts from the tops of the plants cause I was just getting ready to take some either tonight or tomorrow.

Will keep updated brother and definitely can't wait to throw down some frosty stanky bud porn! Won't be long


----------



## Crippykeeper (Mar 9, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Thanks Crippy! Yeah they all seem to be staying pretty healthy thus far. I am using Sensi Bloom a&b, open sesame, Cal-Mag, budswell, earth juice catalyst, molasses, true blooms, big bud, nirvana and b52 as of right now. A hell of a list lol and I'm sure most of that they don't even need, but in all honesty it is working great for me so far.
> 
> This is my first time running a 4000 watt grow, first run in my new underground set up as well. Usually I am running 1600 to 1800 watts, so this is all kind of new to me. I am loving my new grow op and I also have a separate veg room and currently have 3 gg4 mothers that reside there. So I'm glad I read the part about taking cuts from the tops of the plants cause I was just getting ready to take some either tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Will keep updated brother and definitely can't wait to throw down some frosty stanky bud porn! Won't be long


I looking for a good a&b feed I’ll check out the Sensi one you mentioned


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 9, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> I looking for a good a&b feed I’ll check out the Sensi one you mentioned


Man a lot and I mean A LOT of people down advanced nutrients, mostly due to their marketing techniques and how they pretty much tell you that you literally need their a&b formula along with every other addictive they make which a bunch... Like 12 or so, if I were guessing. You don't need "all" of it. Advanced Nutrients is a great choice, I have tried almost every other brand you can possibly imagine and always fall back to AN in the long run. They may be expensive, but not much more than their competitors really. You can see in my photos just how well advanced works...

Now I will tell you this... I will list the most important part of their line to run. Definitely get the Sensi Grow and Bloom a&b both... Get the B52, Nirvana, Big Bud, Bud Factor X and Overdrive... These are the best products they make and you could do without the Overdrive I guess if you wanted too. Go with a cheaper "bud igniter", as I did with Fox Farms solubles "Open Sesame". I may get hate thrown at me for recommending them but I do bot care one bit, the proof is in the pudding.

Some people recommend the Rhino Skin but honestly I don't use any silica products.... I think using Kelp based products such as Seaweed Juice helps a hell of a lot during veg with strong branching and healthy plants. Also another product I highly recommend is a product from Real Growers called Recharge. This shit will give you a full dense root system in a 5 gallon container from a one gallon transplant in a weeks time. It is loaded with benies, micros and aminos... Check it out.

The only product I really wanted to add to my mix this run that I just couldn't afford was Mammoth P. Next run I am definitely running it, I have heard great things about the Mammoth P. It is pretty much what Recharge is in veg only in flower, assisting with optimal phosphorus uptake. Primordial Solutions True Blooms does the same thing kinda, but much different formula... I recommend it as well and you can't be at the price and also can get a free sample from their website.

Check out a product from Primordial called "Terp Gerp", I am going to give it a try as well this round. Its neat and I have seen some amazing results on Instagram.


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 9, 2018)

http://cxhydroponics.net/

Nice simple 2 part thats easy on the wallet, their boosters are cheap too


----------



## @Norcali (Mar 19, 2018)

Thought I would share  a pic of this nice GG4 I harvested today


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Apr 25, 2018)

latest glue run


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 25, 2018)

She's actually more of a calcium whore. Separate your cal and mag and push the calcium harder in veg and she'll really shine.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Harvested @63 days. Her bud will destroy a cheap grinder real quick haha
> 
> View attachment 4071166
> 
> View attachment 4071167


That's unbelievably Frosty! Reading up on gg cuz I've got my first one hitting 60 days on the 12th, & I see 63 and 70 days recommended to harvest, so I'm going to take the tops at 63 and the Second Harvest at 70 and see if there's a difference (assuming the trikes look ripe enough of course, first run so don't know what to expect?) great info, thanks!


----------



## casperd (Jun 8, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I aquired a cut of what was said to be Gorilla Glue #4. From what I have picked up on the web and from talking with other growers I believe I may have a legit cut. How can you know with any kind of certainty what you have if you arent able to trace back to momma? Are there any traits or characteristics to this strain that says "this is GG#4"? I have her bushed out now and ready to take clones from. I have heard through the grapevine that here in MI there are legit cuts going around as well.
> 
> I kinda want to get some input on the strain first from those on here who truly know the real cuts, then I'll post my pictures of mine in veg and let you decide. This plant certainly has very distinct characteristics about it I will mention also.


it will hermie


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 8, 2018)

casperd said:


> it will hermie


I've been running it for over two years and not a nanner or ball sack yet. I stressed it out the first cpl times I ran it too. This plant has been bullet proof for me.


----------



## booms111 (Jun 8, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I've been running it for over two years and not a nanner or ball sack yet. I stressed it out the first cpl times I ran it too. This plant has been bullet proof for me.


I've ran her since 2014, never seen her hermi either.


----------



## ThaSeedMan (Jul 1, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro she's well worth it. Main reason why I as trying to help with your cloning issues with her cus she's great in every category except flop city lol but tbh like others have said that's good in a sense. Strong fibers have more of the hemp trait and we don't want that in these plants  have you had any rooting issues since you have a new mom?


My clone only gg4 don't like being cloned


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jul 1, 2018)

Someone want to link a cut? Haha I dream of having the glue one day!


----------



## ThaSeedMan (Jul 1, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Someone want to link a cut? Haha I dream of having the glue one day!


Where are you located ? Maine ?


----------



## ThaSeedMan (Jul 1, 2018)

GG#4 I been hitting with CSTS For Reversing This Lovely Lady


----------



## ThaSeedMan (Jul 1, 2018)

Started to LST this GG#4 3 days ago and she's huge already ! Can't wait to Put my Scrog In for Her & can't wait to get the clone transplanted & in the Breeding Cabin


----------



## ThaSeedMan (Jul 1, 2018)

Lmao most people ain't even got Real GG#4 

Thank God I'm Not Most People


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jul 2, 2018)

ThaSeedMan said:


> Where are you located ? Maine ?


I wish I’m up near Michigan


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 2, 2018)

Here's my cut of GG4 from josey himself. My cousin got it from him personally. He hangs out with josey alot. But anyway shes a looker. Super sticky tight dense buds. Smells amazing. But potency isnt all that's its cracked up to be. I mean its good dont get me wrong but over smoked better. I have a Jamaican Pineapple Glue cross of a different cut of gg4 all the way from down under. And it puts my cut to shame in the potency dept.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jul 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Here's my cut of GG4 from josey himself. My cousin got it from him personally. He hangs out with josey alot. But anyway shes a looker. Super sticky tight dense buds. Smells amazing. But potency isnt all that's its cracked up to be. I mean its good dont get me wrong but over smoked better. I have a Jamaican Pineapple Glue cross of a different cut of gg4 all the way from down under. And it puts my cut to shame in the potency dept.
> View attachment 4159102 View attachment 4159103 View attachment 4159104 View attachment 4159106 View attachment 4159107 View attachment 4159109 View attachment 4159110 View attachment 4159111


How can I get some of the Jamaican Pineapple Glue?


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 3, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> How can I get some of the Jamaican Pineapple Glue?


Hit the breeder up on IG. And I just noticed the pics I posted are the Jamaican Pineapple Glue, not the gg4 cut.

Edit: just search #jamaicanpineappleglue forgot to add this. The pic will come up of it.


----------



## johny22 (Jul 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Hit the breeder up on IG. And I just noticed the pics I posted are the Jamaican Pineapple Glue, not the gg4 cut.
> 
> Edit: just search #jamaicanpineappleglue forgot to add this. The pic will come up of it.


You got these from oz?


----------



## johny22 (Jul 3, 2018)

Damn sounds nice really wana pack it says auctions only in usa, Jamaicanpineapple glue no how i could get a pack down here


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 3, 2018)

johny22 said:


> You got these from oz?


I'll dm you who it is. I dont jus like dropping people's names. On a public forum.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jul 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'll dm you who it is. I dont jus like dropping people's names. On a public forum.


PM me.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 4, 2018)

Ok I talked to him. He said he dont mind putting his breeder name out there. He doesnt do international orders tho. So unless you're in the states he cant help you. But he has 5 packs right now. But he also has some other crosses of gg4. And blueberry soda that awesome as well. And his beans are cheap compared to most. His seed page on IG is @Mr.mbudz


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 4, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> PM me.


Posted above brother. His gg4 cut is phenomenal. And theres another IG guy that goes by @Tylergrowz me and him tested his jamaican Pineapple Glue at the same time. He also got a beautiful pheno that he is running again. But the guy with the beans is @mr.mbudz


----------



## bobqp (Jul 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Here's my cut of GG4 from josey himself. My cousin got it from him personally. He hangs out with josey alot. But anyway shes a looker. Super sticky tight dense buds. Smells amazing. But potency isnt all that's its cracked up to be. I mean its good dont get me wrong but over smoked better. I have a Jamaican Pineapple Glue cross of a different cut of gg4 all the way from down under. And it puts my cut to shame in the potency dept.
> View attachment 4159102 View attachment 4159103 View attachment 4159104 View attachment 4159106 View attachment 4159107 View attachment 4159109 View attachment 4159110 View attachment 4159111


Very nice.would you be interested in sending that strain back to Australia ?


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 5, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Very nice.would you be interested in sending that strain back to Australia ?


If you wanna get it from him. I'll help you out. I just got these testers in mail today... same gg4 cut.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> If you wanna get it from him. I'll help you out. I just got these testers in mail today... same gg4 cut.
> 
> View attachment 4160546


I might give it a miss. I don't like growers from the same country as me knowing my name and address. We still have very harsh drug laws over here. But cheers anyway matey.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 5, 2018)

bobqp said:


> I might give it a miss. I don't like growers from the same country as me knowing my name and address. We still have very harsh drug laws over here. But cheers anyway matey.


He's from here in the states. His cut of gg4 came from Australia. He doesnt live there. But it's all good. Have a good one.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 5, 2018)

@HydroRed I have a gem of a GG4 on the go right now. I'll post pics tomo for you. Let's just say she did some unique shit.....but thankfully it appears finally in my favor for once. Unique isn't always a good thing....lol

Her traits are awesome. That almost vine like growth that's definitely guna need some heavy support all the way through. Way better than last years, and last years was epic as you may remember. I'll post pics in the am sometime.

She's sleeping .....ssshhhhhh


----------



## bobqp (Jul 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> He's from here in the states. His cut of gg4 came from Australia. He doesnt live there. But it's all good. Have a good one.


Sorry matey I thought he was from Australia. I'd be more than happy for you to see if he will chat to me


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 6, 2018)

@HydroRed hope you are doing well, haven't seen a post from you recently, hopefully you are just enjoying yourself and taking an RIU hiatus.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 6, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Sorry matey I thought he was from Australia. I'd be more than happy for you to see if he will chat to me


Just hit him up on IG. Tell him I told you to message him. Tell him what you wanna do. If he wants to ship them to me. I will ship to them to you. Or however u wanna do it. I got no problem helping ya out. His cut of gg4 is fantastic. And like I said he has several crosses with it. Alien tech glue I think, sour tangie which he jus put out testers for his blueberry soda is great. And theres some others. He said to hit up the @mr.mbudz account. He will message you back.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Hit the breeder up on IG. And I just noticed the pics I posted are the Jamaican Pineapple Glue, not the gg4 cut.
> 
> Edit: just search #jamaicanpineappleglue forgot to add this. The pic will come up of it.


I was puzzled when I looked at your pics saying GG4. I'm glad I read further down before I asked. Real deal GG4 is one of the few strains that can be picked out from looks/characteristics alone. Very unique.

Beautiful plants above BTW.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I was puzzled when I looked at your pics saying GG4. I'm glad I read further down before I asked. Real deal GG4 is one of the few strains that can be picked out from looks/characteristics alone. Very unique.
> 
> Beautiful plants above BTW.


Yeah I was talking about the gg4 cut then posted pics of a gg4 cross I tested out for a breeder. That was my bad.

Edit: tyvm btw.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 6, 2018)

Isnt striping a gg4 trait? And lead twisting its starts to twist right as it goes into flower. Sometimes if I let them get big enough in veg they have some twist.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I was talking about the gg4 cut then posted pics of a gg4 cross I tested out for a breeder. That was my bad.


Oh I know. I found it funny that you quickly caught it. I was just about to post about that pic, but you had already caught it yourself. Awesome looking cross though.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Isnt striping a gg4 trait? And lead twisting its starts to twist right as it goes into flower. Sometimes if I let them get big enough in veg they have some twist.
> View attachment 4161260 View attachment 4161261


Yes indeed. Every GG I've grown has a unique twist to the leaf as well as purple palms on most. Most unique traits imo are the twist and the almost vine like structure of the branches.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 8, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> @HydroRed hope you are doing well, haven't seen a post from you recently, hopefully you are just enjoying yourself and taking an RIU hiatus.


Been better man, but Im hanging in there. Dont get on here much anymore because of trolls & overly opinionated know it all assholes (not in this thread). Hope all is well with you!




Indacouch said:


> @HydroRed I have a gem of a GG4 on the go right now. I'll post pics tomo for you. Let's just say she did some unique shit.....but thankfully it appears finally in my favor for once. Unique isn't always a good thing....lol
> 
> Her traits are awesome. That almost vine like growth that's definitely guna need some heavy support all the way through. Way better than last years, and last years was epic as you may remember. I'll post pics in the am sometime.
> 
> She's sleeping .....ssshhhhhh


I do remember! Im intrigued about your plant....


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 8, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Been better man, but Im hanging in there. Dont get on here much anymore because of trolls & overly opinionated know it all assholes (not in this thread). Hope all is well with you!
> .


I am sorry to hear things aren't awesome, I am wishing nothing but the best for you! I understand about the assholes, I have taken RIU hiatuses of multiple months at times  Things are good here, hoping things improve for you over there  I enjoy your comments and shares!


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 13, 2018)

Just put this Jamaican Pineapple Glue in flower today. Beautiful structure. Nice tight bud structure. Super sticky. And a mix between catpiss, rotting fruit, body odor, and some sweet candy. Pretty much repulsive. I love it.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 18, 2018)

I've had cuts of Glue in the bubblecloner for the past week. Hoping to have some roots within the next week then its right into flower. I havent run her in a minute and I've been missing the hell out of her.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 19, 2018)

This Jamaican Pineapple Glue is just out shining everything else. 
Did some Lst on her. Shes already bringing the smellies out.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 25, 2018)

tonygreen said:


> What EC are you guys feeding her at? She will stack a lot better at a bit lower EC than one would think. Also those golf ball flowers come with a bit to much N in flower for her, usually cal-mag supplements can be the culprit.
> Not talking shit though they all look flame! Also jack your calcium up and separate it from your mag supplements. Its the calcium more than the mag, especially in veg. This will also avoid hollow stems.
> 
> I'm a little behind yall on mine...
> ...


Old thread but this is spot on and exactly what I'm discovering.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 25, 2018)

Here's mine at 4 and a half weeks.monday makes 5.I also scrogged mine in RDWC

Veg


----------



## bobqp (Aug 25, 2018)

Looking great matey


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 25, 2018)

Update on the frosty Jamaican Pineapple Glue day 44.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 25, 2018)

Anyone run the #1 or #5?


----------



## Werp (Aug 25, 2018)

My friend got some feminized GG seeds gifted to him from a grower in Oregon (grew for dispensaries) So I'm real curious to see how they turn out...just got them sprouting the other day...will post pics once things get interesting.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 10, 2018)

Day 54


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 10, 2018)

Jamaican Pineapple Glue second run. Come out beautiful. I already have clones of it in flower as well. This run finished trich wise at 57 days. Cut early this morning at 58. Last run was done in 63 under a mixture of HPS and leds. This run all leds. It finished 6 days sooner.


----------



## Johnhorror (Sep 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Jamaican Pineapple Glue second run. Come out beautiful. I already have clones of it in flower as well. This run finished trich wise at 57 days. Cut early this morning at 58. Last run was done in 63 under a mixture of HPS and leds. This run all leds. It finished 6 days sooner.
> View attachment 4196201 View attachment 4196203 View attachment 4196204


They look nice and frosty but to me it looks like they could have gone longer, but like I said very frosty!


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 10, 2018)

Johnhorror said:


> They look nice and frosty but to me it looks like they could have gone longer, but like I said very frosty!


 Amber is amber. 15-20% Amber rest are cloudy. Any longer and it would've been way past the harvest window for my liking. They will b almost 40-50% amber by the time a month cure sets in. I like to enjoy the smoke not go to sleep


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Been better man, but Im hanging in there. Dont get on here much anymore because of trolls & overly opinionated know it all assholes (not in this thread). Hope all is well with you!
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember! Im intrigued about your plant....


Really sorry to hear that Red. I hope things are going better but I do understand about pulling back from RIU. 
I've always enjoyed your posts and hope to see you back soon... or when you're ready.
Hope you're having a good week


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Been better man, but Im hanging in there. Dont get on here much anymore because of trolls & overly opinionated know it all assholes (not in this thread). Hope all is well with you!
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember! Im intrigued about your plant....


I second what @Tang said.Not only have i enjoyed your posts. I probable learned more from your methods than anybody else on the site. Heck i used to buy one expensive pack of seeds and clone the same plant for a year.Then i stumbled on to the (Clone to flower for the win)method.I posted some pics on the Cannaventure thread. However i have stayed with drain to waste in coco. So as close as i could get was to top the clone and 1 week of veg(will try not topping next round).Then strait into flower. the last round worked well except they stretched a lot more than i thought. Started at 6 to 8" at flip some went to 36". I sure am going to enjoy all the variety thanks Mr Red.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Really sorry to hear that Red. I hope things are going better but I do understand about pulling back from RIU.
> I've always enjoyed your posts and hope to see you back soon... or when you're ready.
> Hope you're having a good week


Thanks Tang, I'm doing much better now. Was having a ruff week ...I had lost a loved one and was pretty much annoyed by _everything_ that I saw. Figured I needed to just step away for a minute.

Was still growing this GG4 in the meantime, though I've never had it get this colorful on me or ripen so quickly:
The first 2 pics are @52 Days
The last one was @49 Days








CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I second what @Tang said.Not only have i enjoyed your posts. I probable learned more from your methods than anybody else on the site. Heck i used to buy one expensive pack of seeds and clone the same plant for a year.Then i stumbled on to the (Clone to flower for the win)method.I posted some pics on the Cannaventure thread. However i have stayed with drain to waste in coco. So as close as i could get was to top the clone and 1 week of veg(will try not topping next round).Then strait into flower. the last round worked well except they stretched a lot more than i thought. Started at 6 to 8" at flip some went to 36". I sure am going to enjoy all the variety thanks Mr Red.


Thanks CAPT. I've read about strains like the LVTK's being crazy on the stretch. I had high hopes for the Pure Raspberry Kush's. Even after reports, I'm stubborn and Im still gonna run em haha. I can tolerate a low yielder but shes gotta drop the hammer and with a lot of the reports in, she did deliver on that along with an enjoyable smoke. Just a very disappointing yield for most (in contrast to the description).


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks Tang, I'm doing much better now. Was having a ruff week ...I had lost a loved one and was pretty much annoyed by _everything_ that I saw. Figured I needed to just step away for a minute.
> 
> Was still growing this GG4 in the meantime, though I've never had it get this colorful on me or ripen so quickly:
> The first 2 pics are @52 Days
> ...


That's really beautiful, Red! Hey, sorry for your loss man, and glad things are looking up for you now. Good to see you back on!


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks Tang, I'm doing much better now. Was having a ruff week ...I had lost a loved one and was pretty much annoyed by _everything_ that I saw. Figured I needed to just step away for a minute.
> 
> Was still growing this GG4 in the meantime, though I've never had it get this colorful on me or ripen so quickly:
> The first 2 pics are @52 Days
> ...


You got her dialed in nice.im.getting them colors in the calyx but not the leaves.kinda like a peachy color.very nice


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks Tang, I'm doing much better now. Was having a ruff week ...I had lost a loved one and was pretty much annoyed by _everything_ that I saw. Figured I needed to just step away for a minute.
> 
> Was still growing this GG4 in the meantime, though I've never had it get this colorful on me or ripen so quickly:
> The first 2 pics are @52 Days
> ...


I'm so sorry for your loss.  I can really relate to feeling annoyed with the world especially when its due to a loss of someone you know made the world a better place.

I'm glad you popped in though. What you've done with that GG4 is nothing short of stunning. Seriously, that's one of the nicest pics I've seen of her.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 14, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks Tang, I'm doing much better now. Was having a ruff week ...I had lost a loved one and was pretty much annoyed by _everything_ that I saw. Figured I needed to just step away for a minute.
> 
> Was still growing this GG4 in the meantime, though I've never had it get this colorful on me or ripen so quickly:
> The first 2 pics are @52 Days
> ...


Those are absolutely beautiful @HydroRed


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Those are absolutely beautiful @HydroRed


Thanks Whyte. They seem to be finishing quicker (by a week+) than any run I've ever done before, and I have multiple runs of her under my belt. Shes a very "terpy" kinda strain normally, but shes off the charts this run.


----------



## webby420 (Sep 20, 2018)

My condolences on losing a loved one. Lost my cousin 2 weeks ago. She was 45 yrs old with a 3&5 yr old. Cancer sucks! So many questions you ask yourself when something like that happens. Back to the glue.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 20, 2018)

webby420 said:


> My condolences on losing a loved one. Lost my cousin 2 weeks ago. She was 45 yrs old with a 3&5 yr old. Cancer sucks! So many questions you ask yourself when something like that happens. Back to the glue. View attachment 4202229View attachment 4202230


Looks dank Webby. Sorry to hear of your cousin passing. 45 is far too young.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 21, 2018)

Would any one please send me a pm, and tell me how to send a pm to a friend on here?if you will please help me I will help you any way I can and thank you if any one will help me.it has been so long I have forgot how to send a pm to any one.


----------



## Werp (Sep 29, 2018)

Werp said:


> My friend got some feminized GG seeds gifted to him from a grower in Oregon (grew for dispensaries) So I'm real curious to see how they turn out...just got them sprouting the other day...will post pics once things get interesting.


They are getting to the point where some of the traits are starting to show.......hoping they're the real deal....


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 30, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> Would any one please send me a pm, and tell me how to send a pm to a friend on here?if you will please help me I will help you any way I can and thank you if any one will help me.it has been so long I have forgot how to send a pm to any one.


Click on the avatar( profile pic). Then click ( start conversation).


----------



## Pie Eye (Sep 30, 2018)

mines almost ready for harvest


----------



## CelestialJourney (Oct 3, 2018)

webby420 said:


> My condolences on losing a loved one. Lost my cousin 2 weeks ago. She was 45 yrs old with a 3&5 yr old. Cancer sucks! So many questions you ask yourself when something like that happens. Back to the glue. View attachment 4202229View attachment 4202230


Is it safe to assume my GG4 IS NOT LEGIT?


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 4, 2018)

CelestialJourney said:


> Is it safe to assume my GG4 IS NOT LEGIT?


I'm not seeing much glue structure there unfortunately.


----------



## CelestialJourney (Oct 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I'm not seeing much glue structure there unfortunately.


Feeling so betrayed have been putting so much for her. lol Appreciate the check!


----------



## CelestialJourney (Oct 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks Tang, I'm doing much better now. Was having a ruff week ...I had lost a loved one and was pretty much annoyed by _everything_ that I saw. Figured I needed to just step away for a minute.
> 
> Was still growing this GG4 in the meantime, though I've never had it get this colorful on me or ripen so quickly:
> The first 2 pics are @52 Days
> ...


What an amazing beauty!


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 4, 2018)

CelestialJourney said:


> Feeling so betrayed have been putting so much for her. lol Appreciate the check!


No worries, still looks a tasty smoke.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

webby420 said:


> My condolences on losing a loved one. Lost my cousin 2 weeks ago. She was 45 yrs old with a 3&5 yr old. Cancer sucks! So many questions you ask yourself when something like that happens. Back to the glue. View attachment 4202229View attachment 4202230


Those look great werp!!

And I'm so sorry for your loss. I will never understand why or how fate can sweep in take people before their time. Cancer does suck!


----------



## CelestialJourney (Oct 5, 2018)

@HydroRed Thank you for sharing your knowledge and those amazing pics. Have you grown on soil before? If so, does the taste the tree is a lot different from growing in hydro? TIA


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 5, 2018)

CelestialJourney said:


> @HydroRed Thank you for sharing your knowledge and those amazing pics. Have you grown on soil before? If so, does the taste the tree is a lot different from growing in hydro? TIA


Thanks, I was blessed with some good genetics. I first began growing in soil/vermiculite but I was new and didnt run it long (or very well lol) before I started building hydroponic setups in the 90's. I havent turned back since. Still have some friends that are in soil/promix.
I can pretty much count on one hand how many times I've tasted a difference between hydro and soil from the same strain. I believe the growers skill will show through the end product more than any medium ever will. Im sure theres folks out there with a more refined taste than mine who may disagree.


----------



## southernguy99 (Oct 5, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks, I was blessed with some good genetics. I first began growing in soil/vermiculite but I was new and didnt run it long (or very well lol) before I started building hydroponic setups in the 90's. I havent turned back since. Still have some friends that are in soil/promix.
> I can pretty much count on one hand how many times I've tasted a difference between hydro and soil from the same strain. I believe the growers skill will show through the end product more than any medium ever will. Im sure theres folks out there with a more refined taste than mine who may disagree.


So True.


----------



## CelestialJourney (Oct 6, 2018)

@HydroRed Thanks! I will give it a shot. I currently have a two tent rotation. Thinking about installing a hydro system in the smaller one. I think im just scared because it seems like you can f'up pretty easily in.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 6, 2018)

CelestialJourney said:


> @HydroRed Thanks! I will give it a shot. I currently have a two tent rotation. Thinking about installing a hydro system in the smaller one. I think im just scared because it seems like you can f'up pretty easily in.


I have faith you can do it. Hydro really can be as easy as you make it. Its almost instantaneous in result and more forgiving than soil in a sense. You can honestly get away with just a 1 part nutrient, a pH meter, and a ppm/EC meter. If you know how to read a plant pretty well, you can get away with even less.


----------



## CelestialJourney (Oct 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I have faith you can do it. Hydro really can be as easy as you make it. Its almost instantaneous in result and more forgiving than soil in a sense. You can honestly get away with just a 1 part nutrient, a pH meter, and a ppm/EC meter. If you know how to read a plant pretty well, you can get away with even less.


Thanks man, appreciated. Much love. Now time to check some tutorial videos on youtube lol


----------



## Werp (Oct 9, 2018)

So is this the leaf twist people are talking about in GG4?


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 9, 2018)

Werp said:


> So is this the leaf twist people are talking about in GG4?


Heres some examples of the leaf twist in real GG4. It almost looks as if there is an invisible piece of string attached to one side of the leaf, and it is being pulled up on.
  

Hope this helps.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 10, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You got her dialed in nice.im.getting them colors in the calyx but not the leaves.kinda like a peachy color.very nice


Thanks brother. If this is what you are talking about with "peachy", I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks brother. If this is what you are talking about with "peachy", I know exactly what you mean.
> View attachment 4213453


Thats her all day and yes its that peachy kind of color that comes at 6 and a half 7 weeks.I have nothing but good things to say about that cut.I think people with the real deal can really appreciate her when she hits 7 weeks.
@Dustjesus


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 10, 2018)

I cant help but think when I hear someone say GG4 aint shit....they got a BS cut or some buds from a BS cut that someone wants to think is the Glue. Im impressed by her still to this day, and I've been running her for a minute.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I cant help but think when I hear someone say GG4 aint shit....they got a BS cut or some buds from a BS cut that someone wants to think is the Glue. Im impressed by her still to this day, and I've been running her for a minute.


Same here,She checks all the boxes.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 10, 2018)

Finally got a cut that is supposed to be legit. Had the leaf twist but not the purple in the stem. Has anyone seen a gg4 without the purple streaks? I’ll snap a pic when I get home hopefully the gg connoisseurs here can let me know what they think!


----------



## Dustjesus (Oct 11, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Thats her all day and yes its that peachy kind of color that comes at 6 and a half 7 weeks.I have nothing but good things to say about that cut.I think people with the real deal can really appreciate her when she hits 7 weeks.
> @Dustjesus


Gorgeous plant. Wonderful all around.


----------



## CelestialJourney (Oct 15, 2018)

This is my wannabe Glue. Can I get help to determine if she is ready? I believe she might have another week or so left. Shes have been in 12/12 for 60 days


----------



## Werp (Oct 15, 2018)

Mine is proving real difficult to dial in. I'm in soil using neptunes fish and seaweed fertilizer with some cal/mag to boost. I'm thinking of switching....any suggestions from some more experienced hands out there?


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 28, 2018)

What do the GG#4 heads think? @HydroRed @Hiesengrow


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 28, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> What do the GG#4 heads think? @HydroRed @Hiesengrow


Im only going by photos Ive seen online but that doesnt seem like a gg4 cut. Those leaves look big imo, but Ive never grown gg4 so Im just going by pics. Cheers man


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 28, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> What do the GG#4 heads think? @HydroRed @Hiesengrow


I dont want to be the downer on anyones party, but Im not really seeing it.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 28, 2018)

Best guess will be in flower.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 28, 2018)

Werp said:


> Mine is proving real difficult to dial in. I'm in soil using neptunes fish and seaweed fertilizer with some cal/mag to boost. I'm thinking of switching....any suggestions from some more experienced hands out there?


Cant say I've got any soil recipes, but I can advise to feed her higher N during veg and even through stretch in early flower. If you dont she'll "stall out" on you about week 6ish and go yellow early and you wont get the color, terps or yield shes capable of. Just my .02


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im only going by photos Ive seen online but that doesnt seem like a gg4 cut. Those leaves look big imo, but Ive never grown gg4 so Im just going by pics. Cheers man


After I took the pictures the pics don’t look like it but when I have it in the room and didn’t take a bunch of leaves and stuff off it looked like a lot of the pics, the leaves grow almost like a pinwheel on new growth and the older leaves have usually the middle finger one edge lifts up. I unno supposedly came from Marc emery. Who knows lol I’ll post again when vegged out a little more


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 28, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I dont want to be the downer on anyones party, but Im not really seeing it.


Pic also makes fans look huge there maybe palm sized . Trying to keep positive lmao


----------



## jarvild (Oct 29, 2018)

Ask Josey on ICMAG for the real answer to the question. He goes by Grizz on there.


----------



## webby420 (Oct 29, 2018)

Taking the glue. Gotta love it. Been running 3 to 4 years and still a fan favorite.


----------



## webby420 (Oct 29, 2018)

Pretrimmed and upside down because of pulling the stakes.


----------



## Mikeh667 (Mar 15, 2019)

Hey HydroRed, beautiful plants! I tried to send a PM but couldn't directly to you. Was wondering if you could help validate my cut. Pretty sure it's legit, has all the signs after reading this thread. But let me know what you think. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 15, 2019)

Mikeh667 said:


> Hey HydroRed, beautiful plants! I tried to send a PM but couldn't directly to you. Was wondering if you could help validate my cut. Pretty sure it's legit, has all the signs after reading this thread. But let me know what you think. Thanks in advance. View attachment 4300748 View attachment 4300751


Thank Mike667! The veg shot....most definitely looks legit. Purple striping in the main, purple petioles, and the infamous leaf twist.


----------



## Mikeh667 (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks for the reply man! First post and that was my first grow. The pics in flower are all the same strain. Ran 4 in varying pot sizes, seeing what I liked for the size tent I have. I'm stoked to have a legit cut! Thanks for all the great info, hope to have plants like yours one day.


----------



## Dr.GDP89 (Jun 12, 2019)

Good morning. I purchased the GG#4 S1 seeds from dark horse genetics from attitude seedbank but I cannot tell if it is the real deal or did attitude mix up my seeds. Any ideas?


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 12, 2019)

Dr.GDP89 said:


> Good morning. I purchased the GG#4 S1 seeds from dark horse genetics from attitude seedbank but I cannot tell if it is the real deal or did attitude mix up my seeds. Any ideas?


Its probably the right seeds, its just with S1's you will find some variation of the original that was reversed. Not all the S1's will be a perfect representation of the momma so you'll likely have to hunt some beans to find one.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 12, 2019)

I have an OG cut that I'm thinking of dumping. GG4 literally grows like a weed and branched out all over the place. You need to do alot of trimming. Also, during harvest I have to change scissors literally every plant because of the gummy globs.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 12, 2019)

webby420 said:


> Taking the glue. Gotta love it. Been running 3 to 4 years and still a fan favorite. View attachment 4223850


Sticky Fingaz....


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 12, 2019)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I have an OG cut that I'm thinking of dumping. GG4 literally grows like a weed and branched out all over the place. You need to do alot of trimming. Also, during harvest I have to change scissors literally every plant because of the gummy globs.


None of those things sound like bad things...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 12, 2019)

Where can i get some quality GG4 seeds???


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 12, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> None of those things sound like bad things...


Try 20 plants. It gets old real quick...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 12, 2019)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Try 20 plants. It gets old real quick...


When you put it like that... Yeah...


----------



## arctic farmer (Aug 11, 2019)

ok people, what am I doing wrong here besides being lazy. This is my first gg4, I tossed the clone in with another run, so it only vegged a week, it also had to live with what I was feeding at the time and the LED lights were dialed up. The clone was sourced at Archive Seed in Portland. The rest of the run was Primal Punch (a GG#4 x Banana Punch cross) which do great with the specs below.

I currently grow in 3 gal pots with coco.

Feeding Jacks 321 (3.6/2.4/1.4 grams/gal) and various rooting stuff like mycos. In flower they are feed three times a day Lights on at 7, feed at 8a 12p and 4pm lights off at 7p (I'm thinking of dropping the noon feeding)

my water is well water with a initial PPM (0.500 scale) of about 130, my total value is 1040 PPM and 5.8ish on PH

Lighting is LED strips (PLC version, Samsung 301B and CREE XP-E Photo Red) 630 watts at the wall. Plants were not closer than 16 inches at the worst. This is my first run with the strips, I'm coming from 1000x HPS lighting in the 5x5.

a 5x5 tent extended to 8 feet high and a few fans, ok a lot of fans.

Temps 77 to 86, Humidity 30 to 50% (that low end temp is rare, I was dialing in a new mini split)

The photo is from about day 60 (day 70 is next weekend) Fox tails are rock hard and a tester smoke harvested at 50ish days was a lively GG4.

The consensus here seems to be harvest at day 63 but it doesn't look ready to me, So I'm going to wait until day 70, the rest of the run beside this clone will last until maybe 14 weeks (Sativa goodness) and the Primal punch was harvested a few weeks ago.

I know fox tailing is not unheard of with GG4 but really? I have heard it could be from a high EC? I have gg4 clones started and I'm thinking they will be my next run, how do I avoid the fox tails and add a bit of bulk?


----------



## booms111 (Aug 11, 2019)

arctic farmer said:


> View attachment 4377681 View attachment 4377682
> 
> ok people, what am I doing wrong here besides being lazy. This is my first gg4, I tossed the clone in with another run, so it only vegged a week, it also had to live with what I was feeding at the time and the LED lights were dialed up. The clone was sourced at Archive Seed in Portland. The rest of the run was Primal Punch (a GG#4 x Banana Punch cross) which do great with the specs below.
> 
> ...


86f is to hot, try to back off to around 80f. she can be finicky if your off by 100ppm up or down so id back off to around 800ppm next run. Also run her to 70 days, ive had her since 2014 and done all different finish dates and 70 is best all around. i also stop feeding around 8th week but im in HP/FFOF.


----------



## arctic farmer (Aug 11, 2019)

booms111 said:


> 86f is to hot, try to back off to around 80f. she can be finicky if your off by 100ppm up or down so id back off to around 800ppm next run. Also run her to 70 days, ive had her since 2014 and done all different finish dates and 70 is best all around. i also stop feeding around 8th week but im in HP/FFOF.



Oh yeah forgot to mention, I did stop feeding (except cal-mag for a total of 310 ppm) about 12 days ago (day 50) - they do not look hungry at all.. Temp huh? I rarely get to 86 but it did peak that high or maybe higher when I was running the old ac - it was all on or all off, thats why I bought the new mini (which I love so far!) right now it's 80 and should stay closer to that until winter. I was thinking maybe the N was too high - I didn't know a good way to back it off without loosing calcium since I use cal-nit for N but I will start my next run a bit lower thanks! I'll try backing off the Epsom and Cal-Nit then add Cal-Mag back.

Thanks!


----------



## Dog Star (Aug 11, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thank Mike667! The veg shot....most definitely looks legit. Purple striping in the main, purple petioles, and the infamous leaf twist.
> View attachment 4300817


Dont look at these traits too tight.... am have Fake GG#4 that was confirmed by Grizz as real one tough he
changed his mind later and i was think guy plays with mine mind and joke with me.. so we haved little non-understanding
situation where i was confused and i belive he was too,some harsh words was fall... LOL

When guy that actually owns those cut can made mistake than those traits you looking for
can also decive you or anybody else... you can made mistake if you tight in confirming her in vegetative..

Kind regards HydroRed


----------



## Dog Star (Aug 11, 2019)

What strain this is..???


 
 
 


P.S.---- This strain is a Headbanger F2 X Fake GG#4... personal cross with cut that tricked Joesy Whales...
if you look progeny that is mixed with HB you can still sees traits that you think are crucial for confirming
Real GG#4 cut..


----------



## althor (Aug 11, 2019)

arctic farmer said:


> Oh yeah forgot to mention, I did stop feeding (except cal-mag for a total of 310 ppm) about 12 days ago (day 50) - they do not look hungry at all.. Temp huh? I rarely get to 86 but it did peak that high or maybe higher when I was running the old ac - it was all on or all off, thats why I bought the new mini (which I love so far!) right now it's 80 and should stay closer to that until winter. I was thinking maybe the N was too high - I didn't know a good way to back it off without loosing calcium since I use cal-nit for N but I will start my next run a bit lower thanks! I'll try backing off the Epsom and Cal-Nit then add Cal-Mag back.
> 
> Thanks!


I would say it was the heat that caused it to grow foxtailed like that.


----------



## Dog Star (Aug 11, 2019)

Heat and too much nutrients can stunt that cut...


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 11, 2019)

Dog Star said:


> What strain this is..???
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377818
> ...


Internodal spacing is too tight and the leaf serrations are too big in the one you have pictured. Other than that it does look pretty on for a cut. "The devil's in the details" so they say. Theres only so much anyone can perceive through a picture on the internet though (Josey Wales included). Guessing about a plant gets so much more complex than how it looks when you are using everything available to identify. A picture could very possibly fool me, but you wont fool my nose, fingers, and taste buds.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 11, 2019)

arctic farmer said:


> View attachment 4377681 View attachment 4377682
> 
> ok people, what am I doing wrong here besides being lazy. This is my first gg4, I tossed the clone in with another run, so it only vegged a week, it also had to live with what I was feeding at the time and the LED lights were dialed up. The clone was sourced at Archive Seed in Portland. The rest of the run was Primal Punch (a GG#4 x Banana Punch cross) which do great with the specs below.
> 
> ...


By day 70 you'll be getting a heavy chocolate goin on. Shes ready to go at 63, but the Choc Diesel side shines through at around 70 days or so.
Judging by the looks, I'd guess it was fed a bit (N) heavy after the 12/12 stretch was done. She'll foxtail, but will do like yours did with the wrong feed strengths (too high Nitrogen/excessive Cal/Mg) after stretch. Temps can be an issue in regards to foxtailing as mentioned but your leaf tips show nutrient excess.
I've had her do the same with me when I fed her "wrong".


My best runs for weight with her were around 550-600 ppm after shes done stretching. P/K boost weeks 4-7 and if you taper feed -dont do it til the last week before harvest.


----------



## Dog Star (Aug 12, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Internodal spacing is too tight and the leaf serrations are too big in the one you have pictured. Other than that it does look pretty on for a cut. "The devil's in the details" so they say. Theres only so much anyone can perceive through a picture on the internet though (Josey Wales included). Guessing about a plant gets so much more complex than how it looks when you are using everything available to identify. A picture could very possibly fool me, but you wont fool my nose, fingers, and taste buds.


You have good eye HydroRed but some newbie will have lot more problems in reading plant...

goal of mine post was just to show you how Fake GG#4 gives progeny that have traits of Real GG#4
no matter i worked with Fake cut and progeny is just 50% a faker..

Fake GG#4 in vegetation is true enigma..,need to find pictures and then i show you how simmilar she is to real deal cut..
you will understand then even better why this plant was decive us all and why i telling you that before in previous
reply on GG#4 known traits..



All the best man and kind regards


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2019)

Dog Star said:


> You have good eye HydroRed but some newbie will have lot more problems in reading plant...
> 
> goal of mine post was just to show you how Fake GG#4 gives progeny that have traits of Real GG#4
> no matter i worked with Fake cut and progeny is just 50% a faker..
> ...


Hi Dog Star,
A couple things, with the large number of hybrids available out there the only way you can identify a strain with 100% certainty is via DNA comparison with a known progenitor. So if people have hybridized the original cut it would not be surprising to see progeny with greater or lesser traits of it's parent. Although you can visually identify traits of a strain you can never be completely certain it is 100% that strain without DNA analysis.

You can also have regenerative mutations and epigenetic stresses within cloned generations that can also alter a strain's growth pattern. So someone may have a legitimate clone that no longer performs like it's previous cloned progeny did.

Nice looking plant pics.


----------



## Dog Star (Aug 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Hi Dog Star,
> A couple things, with the large number of hybrids available out there the only way you can identify a strain with 100% certainty is via DNA comparison with a known progenitor. So if people have hybridized the original cut it would not be surprising to see progeny with greater or lesser traits of it's parent. Although you can visually identify traits of a strain you can never be completely certain it is 100% that strain without DNA analysis.
> 
> You can also have regenerative mutations and epigenetic stresses within cloned generations that can also alter a strain's growth pattern. So someone may have a legitimate clone that no longer performs like it's previous cloned progeny did.
> ...



Also good thinking... am haved proposition from Grizz to send sample for DNA testing for 150 dollars.. 
thing is i dont need DNA test cause later in flowering mine Fake GG#4 looks much different and 
have some more colour than Real cut..

lot of people says for terp profile of Real GG#4 that is not nothing special... but these Fake GG#4 that i have
its very special..,turbo-complex and terpy loud smells that please what ever person tryed her buds....
mighty potent but not so much toward couchlock side like i read from reviews on real cut,
its definitly different animal...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2019)

Dog Star said:


> Also good thinking... am haved proposition from Grizz to send sample for DNA testing for 150 dollars..
> thing is i dont need DNA test cause later in flowering mine Fake GG#4 looks much different and
> have some more colour than Real cut..
> 
> ...


Hi Dog Star,
If you can pay for the DNA especially with Grizz helping out it would tell you exactly what you have. But if it's not important to you and you are happy with what you have no worries.

I've found you can dial in the high you wish to some degree by when you choose to harvest. Clearer trichomes always bring a fairly up high whereas if you wait until they are all amber you get a sledge hammer for sleep.


----------



## Dog Star (Aug 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Hi Dog Star,
> If you can pay for the DNA especially with Grizz helping out it would tell you exactly what you have. But if it's not important to you and you are happy with what you have no worries.
> 
> I've found you can dial in the high you wish to some degree by when you choose to harvest. Clearer trichomes always bring a fairly up high whereas if you wait until they are all amber you get a sledge hammer for sleep.



Its not important as we was 100% its not real deal cause of way mine cut finishing,it can become purple-black if
final flowering temps are low... but in a vegetative,specialy in start its very hard to recognize them..

am live Fake GG#4 for 70 days to flower... it looks it can go 77-84 also but i never lived them so long..


----------



## Bigmanbuds (Dec 5, 2019)

I've got a gg plant not sure if it's #4 or not but the buds are going purple so I think she's a cross any body here had the same experience?


----------



## Airwalker16 (Dec 5, 2019)

Bigmanbuds said:


> I've got a gg plant not sure if it's #4 or not but the buds are going purple so I think she's a cross any body here had the same experience?


Purple is never a definitive sign of a strains lineage. Unless you're able to keep your grow area above 82°F at ALL TIMES, it could be a number of things that cause purpling even down to just using LEDs.


----------



## Bigmanbuds (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm in the flush stage at the moment so my temps are low 40% humidity and 17c night juring the day its between 20 and 22 if i had it at 27c like you said there would be no doubt in my mind that there would be powdery mildew I've got three other strains a blue cheese a honey cream and last but not least a critical the only one that's purple is the gg so was just asking if anyone else has had purple buds on the gg


----------



## Hempire828 (Dec 5, 2019)

My friend came over with a bag of GG4...
This is probably some of the loudest reefer I’ve smelt in awhile... I mean all go green is stinky.. but this has an aroma that 1 gram in the car smells like a pound!!
Anyway Idk if it was from clone or a S1 or what but I do know it was fire and tasted great.. I swapped an 1/8 out and while breaking it down I found a seed..
I’ve never grow a bag seed but I have a feeling this 1 seed was a gift..
I’ve heard there prone to hermie.. but I think I’m gonna give it a try.. she has sunk to the bottom of the cup..will keep it posted!!


----------



## Airwalker16 (Dec 5, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> My friend came over with a bag of GG4...
> This is probably some of the loudest reefer I’ve smelt in awhile... I mean all go green is stinky.. but this has an aroma that 1 gram in the car smells like a pound!!
> Anyway Idk if it was from clone or a S1 or what but I do know it was fire and tasted great.. I swapped an 1/8 out and while breaking it down I found a seed..
> I’ve never grow a bag seed but I have a feeling this 1 seed was a gift..
> I’ve heard there prone to hermie.. but I think I’m gonna give it a try.. she has sunk to the bottom of the cup..will keep it posted!!


It could be a hermie, could be some fire. I don't think it's worth the time to find out


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 5, 2019)

You'll never know unless you try it!!! If you say the weed was that good it may pay off to try it out!!!


----------



## kgp (Dec 5, 2019)

Airwalker16 said:


> It could be a hermie, could be some fire. I don't think it's worth the time to find out


Or just get the cut. I'm pretty sure its one of the most handed out around. Here in michigan they give it away for free. Everyone has been growing it the last 5 years or so.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 5, 2019)

Bigmanbuds said:


> I've got a gg plant not sure if it's #4 or not but the buds are going purple so I think she's a cross any body here had the same experience?


Mine went a bit purple on one side about week 8 in flower


----------



## Bigmanbuds (Dec 6, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Mine went a bit purple on one side about week 8 in flowerView attachment 4432193View attachment 4432194


Thanks buddy mine looks very much the same beautiful bud you have there thanks it's good to know that the strain turns purple towards the end will put a picture up soon so you can see the beauty of my plant


----------



## Craigson (Dec 6, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Mine went a bit purple on one side about week 8 in flowerView attachment 4432193View attachment 4432194


Hmm she doesnt particularly look like the gg4 cut....but as we know diff environments and such can alter the way a plant grows and looks to varying degrees


----------



## jarvild (Dec 6, 2019)

My Glue turns colors.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 6, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Hmm she doesnt particularly look like the gg4 cut....but as we know diff environments and such can alter the way a plant grows and looks to varying degrees


This is the first time she comes out like this. My day time temps were a little hot late flower and very cool nights. She normally green and doesn’t foxtail on me. If you look back in the thread you will see pictures of same plant grown in better environment. I was busy this run couldn’t give them the attention they deserve.


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 6, 2019)

so is the consensus that a lot of cuts and seeds of GG#4 are fake? Just germinated some Cannarado GG4 x Sundae driver


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)

madvillian420 said:


> so is the consensus that a lot of cuts and seeds of GG#4 are fake? Just germinated some Cannarado GG4 x Sundae driver


Just smoked some GG4XCD from @Useful... I'll bet his is the real deal...


----------



## Hempire828 (Dec 6, 2019)

Let’s just see what happens


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Dec 7, 2019)

How much variance should one expect in an S1? I found a couple bagseeds in a jar of rec gg4 recently.


----------



## booms111 (Dec 7, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> How much variance should one expect in an S1? I found a couple bagseeds in a jar of rec gg4 recently.


You will get alot of different phenos. Some will lean towards sour dubble and be more sweet and smaller buds. Then some will be more chocolate like Tootsie roll. Didn't really find any actual glue phenos that matched momma but the chocolate phenos were pretty good.


----------



## Hempire828 (Dec 28, 2019)

Here she goes around 3 weeks.. idk what it’ll turnout to be but I kept it because it was indeed fire.. but also the taste was of a coffee or chocolate taste.. and when it began to grow, it seem to have taken the sativa side of things..


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 28, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Her she goes around 3 weeks.. idk what it’ll turnout to be but I kept it because it was indeed fire.. but also the taste was of a coffee or chocolate taste.. and when it beganView attachment 4444779 to grow, it seem to have taken the sativa side of things..


S1?


----------



## Hempire828 (Dec 28, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> S1?


Naw Hydro it’s straight bag seed.. from a sack I traded.. that’s why I said idk what it will turn out to be... just taking a chance..


----------



## Craigson (Jan 7, 2020)

So tough looking at everyones pics because enviro and grow strategy change the look slightky in flower.

heres my supposed gg4 jw cut.
Leggy in veg. I flowered a cpl small clones a bit ago but had to chop early.
starting flower on a few more this wknd.

what you folks think?
1st pic is from the guy i got the cut from.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 7, 2020)

4 weeks and moving alone nicely so far


----------



## webby420 (Jan 7, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> I can't get these GG clones to root for the life of me? I pulled 7 and NONE of them were rooted @ 9 days. Cut 3 more to err on the side of caution & also pulled 2 clones from a kosher kush, and here it is day 15 since initial cuts and I have no roots on the GG#4's. The Kosher Kush clones I cut have only been in there for a total of 6 days and I have roots exploding out of the bottom?
> 
> Are these GG#4 that hard to clone? WTF


Hang in there. Glue usually takes me atleast 14 days to root usually. I have strains that root in half the time of my glue cuts.This is not the best time of year for some us where humidity is down.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 7, 2020)

webby420 said:


> Hang in there. Glue usually takes me atleast 14 days to root usually. I have strains that root in half the time of my glue cuts.This is not the best time of year for some us where humidity is down.


After yrs of running a momma, I still never got my rooting times down. I dont think I ever did better than like 12 days with her??


----------



## Chip Green (Jan 7, 2020)

Gots some of dat Citrus Milf comin' up to Da UP der eh...!
Oh Yhaw, you betcha!!!
I'm thanking you in advance...


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 7, 2020)

Craigson said:


> So tough looking at everyones pics because enviro and grow strategy change the look slightky in flower.
> 
> heres my supposed gg4 jw cut.
> Leggy in veg. I flowered a cpl small clones a bit ago but had to chop early.
> ...


Looks legit


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 7, 2020)

Craigson said:


> So tough looking at everyones pics because enviro and grow strategy change the look slightky in flower.
> 
> heres my supposed gg4 jw cut.
> Leggy in veg. I flowered a cpl small clones a bit ago but had to chop early.
> ...


Dats a glue.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 8, 2020)

antonioverde said:


> Dats a glue.


Ya i didnt have time to get more pics but it does seem to have some twisting on the older leaves. 
ill get her genetics tested some day here


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jan 14, 2020)

This is just barely relevant, but I've been growing out a GG4 bagseed I came across recently and it seems more similar to what you guys have been posting and describing than what I would have expected. Downright viney and the leaves have a slight pinwheel to them (to me at least) Anyway, not the greatest pics, here she is:


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 14, 2020)

Bag seed gg4 @ 5 weeks


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 15, 2020)

^^^^^confirmed female.. in about 3 more weeks I’ll take clones any see how this goes!!!


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 16, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Well, here she is. The leaves like to grow out like pinwheels and she is VERY sensitive to any kind of fans or direct wind. Lots of purple in her stalks since the day I got her. I know its strain and not environments or feed since she is along side others that exhibit no purple at all in the exact same environment and her ppm runs a bit hot compared to the others and she never flinches.
> View attachment 3628898
> 
> View attachment 3628899


Looks legit to me . Just like mine


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Hempire828 said:


> ^^^^^confirmed female.. in about 3 more weeks I’ll take clones any see how this goes!!!


So cool ! Took me a couple years to convince my friend to give me a cut and he finally did . Can't tell you how happy i am to have it . One of my favorite strains, all around beast! Def wanna breed w a few of them


----------



## Gg4man (Jan 17, 2020)

Hempire828 said:


> My friend came over with a bag of GG4...
> This is probably some of the loudest reefer I’ve smelt in awhile... I mean all go green is stinky.. but this has an aroma that 1 gram in the car smells like a pound!!
> Anyway Idk if it was from clone or a S1 or what but I do know it was fire and tasted great.. I swapped an 1/8 out and while breaking it down I found a seed..
> I’ve never grow a bag seed but I have a feeling this 1 seed was a gift..
> I’ve heard there prone to hermie.. but I think I’m gonna give it a try.. she has sunk to the bottom of the cup..will keep it posted!!


This is a gg4 bag seed, it sproutet november 26 and put int flower december 31st. So far so good


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Gg4man said:


> This is a gg4 bag seed, it sproutet november 26 and put int flower december 31st. So far so goodView attachment 4458839


That's awesome


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 17, 2020)

@ Gg4man,This resembles the plant I have. The sack I got was said to be GG4. I found a seed in the sack and popped it because the herb had that chocolate/coffee taste with a nice high.. Honestly, this seed grew just as well as those I’ve purchased. After seeing the sativa leaning leaves, I decided to grow it out..after 5 weeks she’s showing white pistils... stem rub approval checked out strong..branching is on point..light green, sativa based leafing .& most importantly, doesn’t require a lot of attention( low feeder)..


Sfrigon 1 said:


> That's awesome


----------



## Massiveamounts (Jan 17, 2020)

hyroot said:


> Does it have the leaf twist. That's sort of a signature


Yeah my seeds I know for a fact are g4 and if you can see from my terrible pics on my thread you can see the leaves beginning to twist. They get massive broad leaves and are generally squatty but mine are autos so mine would be that way regardless.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 17, 2020)

Now that I think about the variables.. idk wtf I got...


booms111 said:


> You will get alot of different phenos. Some will lean towards sour dubble and be more sweet and smaller buds. Then some will be more chocolate like Tootsie roll. Didn't really find any actual glue phenos that matched momma but the chocolate phenos were pretty good.


this is 1 of the main reasons I kept this bag seed.. that damn chocolate taste...


----------



## Gg4man (Jan 18, 2020)

Hempire828 said:


> @ Gg4man,This resembles the plant I have. The sack I got was said to be GG4. I found a seed in the sack and popped it because the herb had that chocolate/coffee taste with a nice high.. Honestly, this seed grew just as well as those I’ve purchased. After seeing the sativa leaning leaves, I decided to grow it out..after 5 weeks she’s showing white pistils... stem rub approval checked out strong..branching is on point..light green, sativa based leafing .& most importantly, doesn’t require a lot of attention( low feeder)..


I give her 70 percent feeding with general hydropincs flora series, i started at 35 percent and worked my way up. She loves it. I put her into flower at 16 inches and if i didnt bend her last week she would be abut 48 inches. Out of control stretch. I have her in a 2ft by 8 inch by 2ft 8 inch and 63 inches tall, with light hanging and pot shes turned the tent into a jungle. And im using a 315 watt cmh


----------



## Gg4man (Jan 18, 2020)

Hempire828 said:


> Now that I think about the variables.. idk wtf I got...
> 
> this is 1 of the main reasons I kept this bag seed.. that damn chocolate taste...


The one im growing right now is starting to have that chocolaty smell it smells so good


----------



## Gg4man (Jan 18, 2020)

Gg4man said:


> I give her 70 percent feeding with general hydropincs flora series, i started at 35 percent and worked my way up. She loves it. I put her into flower at 16 inches and if i didnt bend her last week she would be abut 48 inches. Out of control stretch. I have her in a 2ft by 8 inch by 2ft 8 inch and 63 inches tall, with light hanging and pot shes turned the tent into a jungle. And im using a 315 watt cmh


Oh and this is my first grow ever


----------



## Gg4man (Jan 18, 2020)

Gg4man said:


> The one im growing right now is starting to have that chocolaty smell it smells so good


That sucks, i got mine from a very reliable dispensary in michigan. And i know its gg4


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 26, 2020)

Being bag seed out of gg4 looks to lean toward Sativa.. still at it.. I’ve taken clones...gonna flower her out..


----------



## instg8ter (Feb 25, 2020)

Traits are twisted leafs the two second leafs on mine twist over the center leaf, the stems of the leafs on veg will be dark red and go green at flower, grow wild with no structure, need to train them and watch the long stretch here’s mine at 42 days


----------



## booms111 (Feb 25, 2020)

instg8ter said:


> Traits are twisted leafs the two second leafs on mine twist over the center leaf, the stems of the leafs on veg will be dark red and go green at flower, grow wild with no structure, need to train them and watch the long stretch here’s mine at 42 days


Do you have spider mites? I see webbing on first picture when I zoom in, the left fan leaf right under the red piping.


----------



## instg8ter (Feb 25, 2020)

Nice catch booms , can’t see the forest for the trees. This is first run since a shutdown last summer because of the BORG of insects. I bleached the whole room, bombard it, left window open at 5 degrees for several days. They just started showing up but I have been keeping the room at 65 at night and never over 75 under lights, during veg I foliage sprayed with alcohol mix and cannabliss alternating twice a week Had warm weather Saturday and forgot to adjust, got up too 85 and low and behold they show their ugly faces, Grrrrrrrrr....going to grab some peppers to make a calimix to replace alcohol mix as these things are dripping trichromes and I need to get another few weeks out of them. Thanks


----------



## booms111 (Feb 25, 2020)

instg8ter said:


> Nice catch booms , can’t see the forest for the trees. This is first run since a shutdown last summer because of the BORG of insects. I bleached the whole room, bombard it, left window open at 5 degrees for several days. They just started showing up but I have been keeping the room at 65 at night and never over 75 under lights, during veg I foliage sprayed with alcohol mix and cannabliss alternating twice a week Had warm weather Saturday and forgot to adjust, got up too 85 and low and behold they show their ugly faces, Grrrrrrrrr....going to grab some peppers to make a calimix to replace alcohol mix as these things are dripping trichromes and I need to get another few weeks out of them. Thanks


I run gg4 to 70 days. I've had her since 2014 and if I change even by 1 day people notice the difference. Good luck with the mites my man they definitly suck


----------



## instg8ter (Feb 25, 2020)

yeah i was told at least 64. went out and separated the plants and took a good look, only web i found mites are baby's. gave them all a good spray on undersides and leaf nodes with the cannabliss and am going to make a pepper spray for a second plan of attack. looks like they are on day 52 from shooting hairs, need to get another 2 weeks at least, the cropped ones are a bit smaller than the one top mother but i count around 40 colas each on them 2 and starting to stack again with the swell around 6" filled in now 4-5 nodes deep, like velvet covered Styrofoam in texture. can definitely tell they are bulking up by the spring of the branches, put girdles on them and got all viable buds in the middle light. i turned my heat down and put another fan on them at least when cool the little fucker slow way down going to 65 at night 72 under lights see i f that gives me a chance.


----------



## instg8ter (Feb 25, 2020)

was spreading the on front plant and weaving up the buds and it kicking the nicest chocolate with raspberry undertone smell, not overpowering, as the initial cat piss and diesel smells.I love a nice earthy smoke, all that candy on the shelves are mostly one bag wonders for me.


----------



## instg8ter (Feb 29, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> I can't get these GG clones to root for the life of me? I pulled 7 and NONE of them were rooted @ 9 days. Cut 3 more to err on the side of caution & also pulled 2 clones from a kosher kush, and here it is day 15 since initial cuts and I have no roots on the GG#4's. The Kosher Kush clones I cut have only been in there for a total of 6 days and I have roots exploding out of the bottom?
> 
> Are these GG#4 that hard to clone? WTF


Here’s a rooted cut of my GG4 we pulled to day should have done it last week...lol. And a few pics of my 3 girls at day 58 from hairs shooting. I have grown out over 100 of these. Took a break and theses are the first of 17 cuts that rooted from nearly 100 off a badly neglected mother. Will be weeding out the bunch for new mother cut with the chocolate terp and good structure for low and high stress training. So far only two throw always , keeping as Banzai tree for my desk topped itself and is growing like a 6 branch spider. May pin it down and make a pinwheel manifold. All others are between 10-12” after 3 weeks of hard training and shaping.


----------



## Gg4man (Mar 11, 2020)

hyroot said:


> Keep in mind gg4 is a light feeder and stretches A LOT into the 3rd week of flower. She will get 3 -5 times larger in flower.


No lie


----------



## instg8ter (Mar 11, 2020)

Pulled all three over weekend at 67 days. Was going to stagger to see effects between 60 and 70 but was sick as a dog. All I could do to chop section and hang them. I dark room 50-60 degrees with 60% RU and a small fan at the wall for air flow.


----------



## Morbid Angel (Apr 29, 2020)

I have been waiting for a few years hoping and listening, asking and waiting. The Glue finally hit my network. I was skeptical that it was the real thing but I have them now. I am sure they are but thought I’d throw it out there to those in the know.

leaf twist and kinks. new growth is pinwheeling. Chocolatey smell.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Apr 29, 2020)

Those are fully rooted clones?


----------



## Morbid Angel (Apr 29, 2020)

yes. 21 of them.

I was supposed to get half GSC Platinum as well incase these turned out to be fakes, but I didn't and pretty sure these are GG4


----------



## Airwalker16 (Apr 29, 2020)

Morbid Angel said:


> yes. 21 of them.


Those are some beautiful looking clones. Be sure to spray and quarantine them for a good week before bringing em anywhere near your shit.


----------



## Morbid Angel (Apr 29, 2020)

should I make them wear a mask too?

The people I get my cuts from always provide great cuts, always well established roots and 20 - 50 strains to choose from.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Apr 29, 2020)

Morbid Angel said:


> should I make them wear a mask too?


Sealed off in their own tent might not be a bad idea!


----------



## Morbid Angel (Apr 29, 2020)

Airwalker16 said:


> Sealed off in their own tent might not be a bad idea!


generally that's always what happens. there is always the borg to consider. always. Cuttings are always isolated.

Anyhow, was hoping to get some yay or nay on these cuts being liggit.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 29, 2020)

Morbid Angel said:


> I have been waiting for a few years hoping and listening, asking and waiting. The Glue finally hit my network. I was skeptical that it was the real thing but I have them now. I am sure they are but thought I’d throw it out there to those in the know.
> 
> leaf twist and kinks. new growth is pinwheeling. Chocolatey smell.
> 
> ...


This kind of stuff marked is a great indication you got the real.
The leaf curl noted by the red/white arrows is what you want to see. Another good sign is the blue arrow shows frost on vegged cuts not showing sex.


Its a pretty whored out cut, but unfortunately theres a lot of Glue crosses etc that are close that often get passed off as "legit cuts".
So far so good, now just post back with some flower shots


----------



## Airwalker16 (Apr 29, 2020)

Atr all 21 cuts from a single mother or a few different Phenos?


----------



## Morbid Angel (Apr 29, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> This kind of stuff marked is a great indication you got the real.
> So far so good, now just post back with some flower shots


Thanks Red. Your the guy I wanted to hear from. Post a pic after flower in a few months.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 29, 2020)

Went to the store to pick up some live resin and came home with a puppy. Glad to have her back


----------



## Morbid Angel (Apr 30, 2020)

Airwalker16 said:


> Atr all 21 cuts from a single mother or a few different Phenos?


Buddy... why would there be different pheno's. This is a clone only strain.

if I picked up 50, 100 or 10000 theyre all going to be the same...


----------



## Airwalker16 (Apr 30, 2020)

Morbid Angel said:


> Buddy... why would there be different pheno's. This is a clone only strain.
> 
> if I picked up 50, 100 or 10000 theyre all going to be the same...


Because there's plenty of different phenos of the same strain. I understand it's clone only, but was just curious, "Buddy".


----------



## Morbid Angel (Apr 30, 2020)

Well there is no different phenos of GG4 or it wouldn't be GG4 would it.


----------



## CTGrown203 (Apr 30, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Damn, I cant figure out what the hell my issue is? I gotta figure something out soon though. The momma is healthy, the clones are healthy and I got a mix of low & mid bush cuts,rapid rooters with just pH'd water in tray with a humidity dome. Sits under a 4 bulb T5 about 10-12" away. Temp in dome is 79*F and humidity is high enough that it fogs up inside the dome after a bit. All of the cuts are still lively looking and have undergone the usual yellowed out bottom leaves so its like it wants to root, but it hasnt. I've never had a cutting take this long to even start to show roots either in my bubble cloner or in rapid rooters.


sounds like to me u answered ur own question. If ur lower leaves are yellowing then possibly ur leaving to many leaves on, I was the absolute worst at taking clones , made a cheap aeroponic Cloner leave only top set of leaves on and water only no nutes and now I can’t seem to not root a clone


----------



## CTGrown203 (Apr 30, 2020)

Morbid Angel said:


> Well there is no different phenos of GG4 or it wouldn't be GG4 would it.


^ every strain has different phenos


----------



## Morbid Angel (Apr 30, 2020)

CTGrown203 said:


> ^ every strain has different phenos


sure if it’s a batch of seeds your growing out. Your not going to have different phenotypes from the same cutting. GG4 is clone only. A clone can’t display different phenotypes, it a CLONE. If it did then you got scammed and that would also mean that your cuts aren’t even the same as each other ffs.

that’s the reason this thread exists. Was to identify hydrored’s GG4 cutting and subsequently, mine.

If the thread was titled “is this guerrilla glue” then phenotype questions could be relevant as we could be talking about crosses as well as cuttings.


----------



## casperd (Jun 1, 2020)

rip jose


----------



## Morbid Angel (Jun 6, 2020)

@HydroRed did you find a clone technique with glue that works better than the rest? I have had 4 cuts I took of my cuts in an aero cloner for >2 weeks. Got two to throw roots, one died and the last two are healthy and loving the aero unit but still not shooting roots...

You ever have an issue with powdery mildew with these either? Two of my cuts developed PM out of no where. It’s like 30% humidity in the place I had them. No foliar feed or anything. It’s taken care of now but damn. Never had that indoor on a plant before. Outside yes but in September rains.


----------



## Craigson (Jun 6, 2020)

Morbid Angel said:


> @HydroRed did you find a clone technique with glue that works better than the rest? I have had 4 cuts I took of my cuts in an aero cloner for >2 weeks. Got two to throw roots, one died and the last two are healthy and loving the aero unit but still not shooting roots...
> 
> You ever have an issue with powdery mildew with these either? Two of my cuts developed PM out of no where. It’s like 30% humidity in the place I had them. No foliar feed or anything. It’s taken care of now but damn. Never had that indoor on a plant before. Outside yes but in September rains.


I know u didnt ask me but....
When i got my gg4 they had pm but never since.
Cloning i get mixed results too


----------



## Morbid Angel (Jun 6, 2020)

Yea I’m figuring they must like a super humid environment when cloning.. the pm must have come with them and just didn’t flare up for a bit. There’s no reason they should have got it here..


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Jun 6, 2020)

What do you guys think of this pack I just bought.? He says he's been back crossing it for years to make it. I believe it but since i can't buy clones how close do you think I'll get?









Tony Green's - Gorilla Glue #4 RIL (10 seeds+10 free) plus Freebie


Tony Green's Tortures Beans introduces Gorilla Glue #4 RIL at Great Lakes Genetics. Check out the latest strains.




www.greatlakesgenetics.com


----------



## Craigson (Jun 6, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> What do you guys think of this pack I just bought.? He says he's been back crossing it for years to make it. I believe it but since i can't buy clones how close do you think I'll get?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its legit. Like 95% like the original or somethin.

Mycotek also has a gg4 ibl same deal
Theyll be killer


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Jun 7, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Its legit. Like 95% like the original or somethin.
> 
> Mycotek also has a gg4 ibl same deal
> Theyll be killer


sweet!, what should i be looking out for when growing gg4 since im noob. i heard they herm kinda like cookies?


----------



## Craigson (Jun 7, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> sweet!, what should i be looking out for when growing gg4 since im noob. i heard they herm kinda like cookies?











Gorilla Glue 4 Recombinant Inbred Line


Hey to old friends and how do to new ones! Pull up a chair and invite a friend because the GG4 RIL seedrun is about to begin! I have been working, documenting and line breeding the Gorilla Bubble for 6 or 7 years. The end goal is to create a pure homozygous line to make supreme F1’s. As some...




overgrow.com


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 7, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> What do you guys think of this pack I just bought.? He says he's been back crossing it for years to make it. I believe it but since i can't buy clones how close do you think I'll get?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Craigson said:


> Its legit. Like 95% like the original or somethin.
> 
> Mycotek also has a gg4 ibl same deal
> Theyll be killer


I have a pack of these myself. Tony used Mycotek’s IBL for this project.the difference between the two is the base, Chem and Sour Bubble


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Jun 7, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I have a pack of these myself. Tony used Mycotek’s IBL for this project.the difference between the two is the base, Chem and Sour Bubble


wait so tony's is both chem x SB or is it just SB


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 7, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> wait so tony's is both chem x SB or is it just SB


The RIL brought together two inbred lines with GG4 as the mother. Tony’s used Sour Bubble to get to Gorilla Bubble bx5. Mycotek used Chem’s To get to his bx6.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Jun 7, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> The RIL brought together two inbred lines with GG4 as the mother. Tony’s used Sour Bubble to get to Gorilla Bubble bx5. Mycotek used Chem’s To get to his bx6.


thanks!


----------



## User1534 (Jun 7, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> That's is mos def her. She has a look that you can notice a mile away when you see her and yea the color on stalks is here no matter what. Stem rub in veg gives you hat coco/chocolate/coffee/mocha smell with hints of diesel and in flower she freaks of chem and diesel till after 10+ weeks the chocolate comes out more.
> 
> Here she is close to being finished
> 
> ...


What a beautiful grow.


----------



## pulpoinspace (Jun 13, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> sweet!, what should i be looking out for when growing gg4 since im noob. i heard they herm kinda like cookies?


ive been growing nothing but gg4 for several years and never had a herm. idk why people say that. ime gg4 gets finicky with too much light and too much nutes. so take it easy at first. then dial it up. watch out for mag def. esp in veg.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Jun 13, 2020)

pulpoinspace said:


> ive been growing nothing but gg4 for several years and never had a herm. idk why people say that. ime gg4 gets finicky with too much light and too much nutes. so take it easy at first. then dial it up. watch out for mag def. esp in veg.


thanks, what do u like about gg4 that made u grow it so much?


----------



## pulpoinspace (Jun 13, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> thanks, what do u like about gg4 that made u grow it so much?


its just solid. always was a fan of the sour og types. it grows super fast and tall like a sativa but flowers fast and hits hard like an indica. high THC. i have grown other strains here and there but the gg4 has been the backbone of my personal stash for years.


----------



## antonioverde (Jul 15, 2020)

My mans RIL being grown outdoor.
IG will be blowing up soon.

Gorilla Bubble Bx5 x Mycotek GG4 BX6
The Gorilla Glue 4 Recombinant Inbred Line!

Told yo ass the math dont lie!


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Jul 15, 2020)

antonioverde said:


> My mans RIL being grown outdoor.
> IG will be blowing up soon.
> 
> Gorilla Bubble Bx5 x Mycotek GG4 BX6
> ...


please keep us updated, looks amazing! Any smell?


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 18, 2020)

Morbid Angel said:


> @HydroRed did you find a clone technique with glue that works better than the rest? I have had 4 cuts I took of my cuts in an aero cloner for >2 weeks. Got two to throw roots, one died and the last two are healthy and loving the aero unit but still not shooting roots...
> 
> You ever have an issue with powdery mildew with these either? Two of my cuts developed PM out of no where. It’s like 30% humidity in the place I had them. No foliar feed or anything. It’s taken care of now but damn. Never had that indoor on a plant before. Outside yes but in September rains.


No, I thought it would be something that I just "got better at" but its still the same thing over here like 5 yrs later haha
With 30% RH, if you got pm it was likely on something you introduced to the area would be my guess.


----------



## hamstring (Jul 22, 2020)

I just picked up a Josey Wales (RIP) clone only cut of GG4 from strainly. I will have to get some pics on here to see if got the real deal also. 

I can see that HydroRed & Akhiymjames are a couple of brothers in the know when it comes to this strain. 

Just figuring out the site so may take me a couple of days to get the pics up but I am excited to know.


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 22, 2020)

Greenpoint Tomahawk (gg4 × stardawg). 12 days veg. Got some of those weird twisted leaves. Whatcha guys think? See any glue leaners ? Thanks.


----------



## Zubnasty (Aug 30, 2020)

pulpoinspace said:


> its just solid. always was a fan of the sour og types. it grows super fast and tall like a sativa but flowers fast and hits hard like an indica. high THC. i have grown other strains here and there but the gg4 has been the backbone of my personal stash for years.


Do you have any real gg4? Pollen or a couple seeds you can spare? I really need this strain for my second med grow.. A friend gave me 2 seeds he found in a sec but I'm worried they won't be male and female and i dont wanna lose them if theyre it, because gg4 is the only strain that doesnt give me headaches and actually helps with my ptsd/insomnia/pain from getting hit by a truck when I was younger while riding my bike.... Please help.. I can't keep spending money at the clubs for bs that doesn't help me.. I suffer every single day and cant sleep every single night idk what to do anymore.. Should I just quit?


----------



## antonioverde (Aug 30, 2020)

RIL.


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 30, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Well, here she is. The leaves like to grow out like pinwheels and she is VERY sensitive to any kind of fans or direct wind. Lots of purple in her stalks since the day I got her. I know its strain and not environments or feed since she is along side others that exhibit no purple at all in the exact same environment and her ppm runs a bit hot compared to the others and she never flinches.
> View attachment 3628898
> 
> View attachment 3628899


You got the legit. Congrats.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> You got the legit. Congrats.


HydroRed is the key holder...


----------



## Zubnasty (Sep 1, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> You got the legit. Congrats.


Hello and Good afternoon I had a question before I order, which seed bank should I order from for Tony's beans? DC or glg?


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 1, 2020)

Zubnasty said:


> Hello and Good afternoon I had a question before I order, which seed bank should I order from for Tony's beans? DC or glg!


I use DC. Wait till the 3rd and get free shipping. Cheers.


----------



## Zubnasty (Sep 1, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> I use DC. Wait till the 3rd and get free shipping. Cheers.


Thanks for all your guys help Im eternally grateful


----------



## Zubnasty (Sep 1, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> I use DC. Wait till the 3rd and get free shipping. Cheers.


I ORDERED THEM!!!! OMG! THANK YOU THANK YOU I REALLY HOPE THESE HELP ME SLEEP AT NIGHT WOW! IM JUICED I JUST HAD TO ORDER I COULDNT WAIT..


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 1, 2020)

Zubnasty said:


> I ORDERED THEM!!!! OMG! THANK YOU THANK YOU I REALLY HOPE THESE HELP ME SLEEP AT NIGHT WOW! IM JUICED I JUST HAD TO ORDER I COULDNT WAIT..


Excellent. Hope you like your gear and hope it helps with sleep. Pop them and ask any questions along the way. Cheers.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm growing 2 different GG4 from different sources. 3 phenos in all. My keeper is on its fifth cycle. I grow in soil. My girls are ravenous eaters. Last indoor was taking 1400PPM the last week of flower. And outdoors I'm upto 1200PPM. They are very thin stemmed. But bullet proof. Relatively disease resistant. Respond vigorously to defoliation and topping. LST can be fun due to branch strength. Be prepared to snap a few. I've only grown the one 3 times . Others are fresh seeds. But smell of spicy, earthy diesel. With the taste of pepper, loam, and slight coffee a citrus or fruit on the end. Excellent for pain and sleep. Great strain.


----------



## Zubnasty (Sep 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm growing 2 different GG4 from different sources. 3 phenos in all. My keeper is on its fifth cycle. I grow in soil. My girls are ravenous eaters. Last indoor was taking 1400PPM the last week of flower. And outdoors I'm upto 1200PPM. They are very thin stemmed. But bullet proof. Relatively disease resistant. Respond vigorously to defoliation and topping. LST can be fun due to branch strength. Be prepared to snap a few. I've only grown the one 3 times . Others are fresh seeds. But smell of spicy, earthy diesel. With the taste of pepper, loam, and slight coffee a citrus or fruit on the end. Excellent for pain and sleep. Great strain. View attachment 4671647View attachment 4671652


LOVELY!  THE CONNECTION BETWEEN US AND THE PLANT'S IS TRULY SOMETHING EXOTIC IM SO GRATEFUL FOR GODS CREATION.. MY HEART FEELS WARM BEING AROUND THEM.. IT WAS SAD WHEN I CHOPPED DOWN FIRST GROW BECAUSE THE CONNECTION WE SHARED.. IT FELT LIKE MURDER Lol..


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 1, 2020)

Zubnasty said:


> LOVELY!


TY. Easiest to grow in my opinion. And very rewarding for the dilligent gardener.


----------



## Zubnasty (Sep 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> TY. Easiest to grow in my opinion. And very rewarding for the dilligent gardener.View attachment 4671679View attachment 4671680


Np hard work deserve hardcore rewards! Are these Tony's gg4 or other?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 1, 2020)

Zubnasty said:


> Np hard work deserve hardcore rewards! Are these Tony's gg4 or other?


This one, all pics from the large mother I had to finish to get out of my living room, is a freak chance of luck. It is an honest seed from a bud to go bag in Amsterdam. A friend brought it back and asked me to try it. Hit the jackpot. Unknown breeder. My other 2 are Cali. Con.. I have no recent pics. Gladly take a few when the sun comes up. They are in bed for the night.


----------



## Zubnasty (Sep 1, 2020)

These are the gg4 seeds my friend gave me that he got from a old grower old brand called terp kingz, do these look like gg4 seeds? I know I know it's a stupid question but if anyone is familiar with beans please let me know..


----------



## Zubnasty (Sep 1, 2020)

These are pics of my first grow this is green crack x og kush a friend gave me for pain.
i wanna breed this with gg4 and make my own version of gg cheese and share it with the forum for people who suffer like me from multiple issues.... These pics are from my first outdoor grow in Oakdale CA


----------



## StoneyJake (Sep 20, 2020)

anyone grow GG#4 from blimburn? I got some 3-4 weeks from chop. they smell like sweet and funky lilac(complex floral funk). Stretched out with kinda small gulf ball size buds.
Is this a pretty good representation of some GG#4?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 20, 2020)

StoneyJake said:


> anyone grow GG#4 from blimburn? I got some 3-4 weeks from chop. they smell like sweet and funky lilac(complex floral funk). Stretched out with kinda small gulf ball size buds.
> Is this a pretty good representation of some GG#4?


Different source. Mine are cat urine, skunk and diesel. Tight colas and fat buds. Never perfume smell.


----------



## antonioverde (Sep 20, 2020)

StoneyJake said:


> anyone grow GG#4 from blimburn? I got some 3-4 weeks from chop. they smell like sweet and funky lilac(complex floral funk). Stretched out with kinda small gulf ball size buds.
> Is this a pretty good representation of some GG#4?


Not even close.


----------



## StoneyJake (Sep 20, 2020)

antonioverde said:


> Not even close.


doesnt really seem like you know with such an uninformative comment. prove me wrong


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 20, 2020)

antonioverde said:


> Not even close.


True GG4.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 20, 2020)

StoneyJake said:


> doesnt really seem like you know with such an uninformative comment. prove me wrong


Uhh dudes been working with glue for the last decade plus. I’m pretty sure he knows what it smells like


----------



## StoneyJake (Sep 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Different source. Mine are cat urine, skunk and diesel. Tight colas and fat buds. Never perfume smell.


this was last week. she is 9.5ft tall in the front. buds stack up nicely. I dont want to seem like the buds are small or anything just not as big as the others i have going. The smell is hard to put my finger on but some floral smells when i walk in for sure. some funk and diesel smell when i stick my nose in the bud


----------



## StoneyJake (Sep 20, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Uhh dudes been working with glue for the last decade plus. I’m pretty sure he knows what it smells like


so maybe he could include that info in his uninformative post


----------



## StoneyJake (Sep 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> True GG4.


Mine is about 6 weeks in now and has similar structure.
So are you guys saying it only smells like cat piss or chocolate? LMAO
Nothing that i buy in my area called GG#4 smells anything like either. Its some of the best skunky smelling and earthy tasting smoke around here but im not saying its the real deal either


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 20, 2020)

I have three phenos from two strains. Twisted leaves with a slight blue tint in veg. All smell of the same thing. Just varying shades of each. Some pine and wet dirt as well. Never flowers. Did just have 6 month old cured bud taste like pledge for an interesting WTF? Nothing umbrella drink about GG4. It's a beast.


----------



## antonioverde (Sep 20, 2020)

Nobody in the world ever said gg4 smells floral like lilacs sorry I didnt say it nicer i guess.


----------



## booms111 (Sep 20, 2020)

Here is real clone only GG4 straight from Josey. Pictures are from my ICmag album 2015 but ive had her since end 2013. She was 45 days into bloom in pictures.


----------



## Turpman (Sep 20, 2020)

StoneyJake said:


> this was last week. she is 9.5ft tall in the front. buds stack up nicely. I dont want to seem like the buds are small or anything just not as big as the others i have going. The smell is hard to put my finger on but some floral smells when i walk in for sure. some funk and diesel smell when i stick my nose in the bud


Jebas i thought i had my GH full. Nice work btw but humidty may be an issue in your future.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 20, 2020)

Turpman said:


> Jebas i thought i had my GH full. Nice work btw but humidty may be an issue in your future.


Oh yeah. Better open em up. Dealing with issues here.


----------



## StoneyJake (Sep 20, 2020)

antonioverde said:


> Nobody in the world ever said gg4 smells floral like lilacs sorry I didnt say it nicer i guess.


so then just cat piss and chocolate... got it lol. Just joking and i dont need nicer just more informative. Im sure you would smell something different, Ill get my lady in there and see if she thinks im crazy with the lilac smell lol
So are you talking about a cutting from a certain plant? Sorry i misunderstood the thread if so.
Chem's Sister with Chocolate Diesel and Sour Dubb, so i assume there could be a few different phenos. I have heard good things about the Blimburn GG#4 seeds. But i have been outta the game for a few years


----------



## StoneyJake (Sep 20, 2020)

Turpman said:


> Jebas i thought i had my GH full. Nice work btw but humidty may be an issue in your future.


Im sitting at 42% RH right now but it goes up sometimes. I have been worried about it a bit and have a air conditioner/dehumidifier in there now with a few fans and an exhaust fan from my indoor grown at the top. I defoliated a lot to try and help. its the damn cherry tomatoes in there sweating all over the place though lol. Ill take them out soon


----------



## StoneyJake (Sep 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Oh yeah. Better open em up. Dealing with issues here. View attachment 4690181View attachment 4690182


Yeah im trying to a bit. so sticky lol
is all that GG#4? I saw you have a few different sourced and different phenos


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 20, 2020)

StoneyJake said:


> Yeah im trying to a bit. so sticky lol
> is all that GG#4? I saw you have a few different sourced and different phenos


4 bodhi's, 3 GG4, 2 BK and 1 Northern. Cluster FUCH. Fly strip jungle here. Wear a Tyvek suit working them. With a hood. Prefer to keep my hair. Snows a comin.


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 20, 2020)

StoneyJake said:


> doesnt really seem like you know with such an uninformative comment. prove me wrong


This dude is a major breeder Jake. Lol. He has one of the purest gg4 lines available.


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 20, 2020)

StoneyJake said:


> so then just cat piss and chocolate... got it lol. Just joking and i dont need nicer just more informative. Im sure you would smell something different, Ill get my lady in there and see if she thinks im crazy with the lilac smell lol
> So are you talking about a cutting from a certain plant? Sorry i misunderstood the thread if so.
> Chem's Sister with Chocolate Diesel and Sour Dubb, so i assume there could be a few different phenos. I have heard good things about the Blimburn GG#4 seeds. But i have been outta the game for a few years


Gg4 is clone only strain. Their are no phenotypes. Either you got a legit cut from Josey's line or you dont its that simple. @booms111 and @HydroRed Have legit cuts you can reference. @antonioverde has worked a gg4 line many times to make gg4 ril. Cheers.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 20, 2020)

Okay. I have sweet imitations. Same lineage. Different breeders. And serious gratitude to JW. Love what I've been growing.


----------



## pulpoinspace (Sep 20, 2020)

if you're trying to get real GG4 (it's not that hard):









Authorized Cultivators | GG Strains fka Gorilla Glue 4 (GG4) Genetics


Authorized Cultivators & Dispensaries that carry the award winning strain Gorilla Glue 4, GG5, GG1, GlueChee, Purple Glue, LVPKxGG4 by GG Strains Marijuana



www.ggstrains.com












Original Glue - GAL370


Cannabis has been in the dark. Until now.




phylos.bio


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 20, 2020)

pulpoinspace said:


> if you're trying to get real GG4 (it's not that hard):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, but its not hard to get a fake, watered down version of it either. Genepool is muddy as a MF these days with all the crosses and S1's folks trying to pass off as cuts.


----------



## StoneyJake (Sep 21, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Gg4 is clone only strain. Their are no phenotypes. Either you got a legit cut from Josey's line or you dont its that simple. @booms111 and @HydroRed Have legit cuts you can reference. @antonioverde has worked a gg4 line many times to make gg4 ril. Cheers.


GG#4 is not a clone only strain but you guys may only be refering to clones from a certain plant. Didnt realize you guys are only refering to a particular cuttings. What other strain is like that? none
Sounds like you are being pulled into some real BS for marketing reasons lol. Good luck with that bud


----------



## StoneyJake (Sep 21, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> This dude is a major breeder Jake. Lol. He has one of the purest gg4 lines available.


well his response was trash so i called it out. If he is so awesome maybe he shouldnt act like an ass when commenting. Good luck kid


----------



## Turpman (Sep 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Oh yeah. Better open em up. Dealing with issues here. View attachment 4690181View attachment 4690182


Cool there should be a diy carport greenhouse thread. Back on Aug.9


----------



## booms111 (Sep 21, 2020)

StoneyJake said:


> GG#4 is not a clone only strain but you guys may only be refering to clones from a certain plant. Didnt realize you guys are only refering to a particular cuttings. What other strain is like that? none
> Sounds like you are being pulled into some real BS for marketing reasons lol. Good luck with that bud


The real GG4 is clone only! To think otherwise is ignorant to the subject. Now to say there isn't GG4 S1 seeds out there is 100% wrong also. I ran packs of S1s in the past and the phenos were all over the place. Not a single one was as good as the real clone. One came close i called her Tootsie, she smelled and tasted like a tootsie roll candy but wasn't as potent as the clone only. There is and forever will be only one true Original Glue. Heres a picture of a GG4 S1.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2020)

booms111 said:


> The real GG4 is clone only! To think otherwise is ignorant to the subject. Now to say there isn't GG4 S1 seeds out there is 100% wrong also. I ran packs of S1s in the past and the phenos were all over the place. Not a single one was as good as the real clone. One came close i called her Tootsie, she smelled and tasted like a tootsie roll candy but wasn't as potent as the clone only. There is and forever will be only one true Original Glue. Heres a picture of a GG4 S1.
> View attachment 4690482


I've had a couple "pirate" clones rival the original of whatever strain. The original is just one potential variation of the cross. I find it highly unlikely that anyone has made the omnipotent cross of anything considering phenos and genetics is highly improbable to me. Claiming original as superior is just ignorant and arrogant. If I make chocolate milk with a syrup other Hershey's. Is it not still chocolate milk? And some will say it is better. And some worse.


----------



## StoneyJake (Sep 21, 2020)

booms111 said:


> The real GG4 is clone only! To think otherwise is ignorant to the subject. Now to say there isn't GG4 S1 seeds out there is 100% wrong also. I ran packs of S1s in the past and the phenos were all over the place. Not a single one was as good as the real clone. One came close i called her Tootsie, she smelled and tasted like a tootsie roll candy but wasn't as potent as the clone only. There is and forever will be only one true Original Glue. Heres a picture of a GG4 S1.


wow my stuff from seed is much frostier at 6 weeks than yours nearly done and im sure its MUCH better but ok. Do you even realize the contradiction in your comment? "To think otherwise is ignorant to the subject. Now to say there isn't GG4 S1 seeds out there is 100% wrong also". I think you are regurgitating your info wrong LMAO. Ok im going to leave this thread now, sorry for bothering whatever this is


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 21, 2020)

StoneyJake said:


> GG#4 is not a clone only strain but you guys may only be refering to clones from a certain plant. Didnt realize you guys are only refering to a particular cuttings. What other strain is like that? none
> Sounds like you are being pulled into some real BS for marketing reasons lol. Good luck with that bud


GG4 is in fact a clone only. Its where anything that you see with "GG4" in it even came from. Im not saying that there wont be a better/stronger/frostier pheno found at some point in all the crosses and S1's but there is only 1 GG4 and it is in fact from clone.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> GG4 is in fact a clone only. Its where anything that you see with "GG4" in it even came from. Im not saying that there wont be a better/stronger/frostier pheno found at some point in all the crosses and S1's but there is only 1 GG4 and it is in fact from clone.


And I suppose "Jay's" are the only real potatoe chips out there? And you don't own an automobile if it's not Ford? This thread is seperating the realist from the capitalists pretty quick.


----------



## booms111 (Sep 21, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> GG4 is in fact a clone only. Its where anything that you see with "GG4" in it even came from. Im not saying that there wont be a better/stronger/frostier pheno found at some point in all the crosses and S1's but there is only 1 GG4 and it is in fact from clone.


You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink it, eh? We know what is what, lol! 


StoneyJake said:


> wow my stuff from seed is much frostier at 6 weeks than yours nearly done and im sure its MUCH better but ok. Do you even realize the contradiction in your comment? "To think otherwise is ignorant to the subject. Now to say there isn't GG4 S1 seeds out there is 100% wrong also". I think you are regurgitating your info wrong LMAO. Ok im going to leave this thread now, sorry for bothering whatever this is


That was a S1 not the real clone only just as whatever you have is not the original clone only so its not as the title of the thread is "Real GG#4". You cant accept the fact there is only one original clone? Why is that? Im not saying whatever cross or S1 you have isnt good all im saying is it is not the original clone only that JW put out many years ago. You obviously dont understand genetics and the history of glue, but thats ok just do some research and you will see why i said ignorant(not informed) and as you said youve been out of the game for a bit so i understand. No hard feeling brother, id give you a clone of her if i personally knew you just as everyone should give her out freely as JW wished.


----------



## antonioverde (Sep 21, 2020)

It wasnt trash, just direct. Sorry to offend you by saying that smell description isnt close.

Gg4 smells, chemmy, rank, coffee, chocolatey, funk, skunky, dank, gorilla sweaty ass. No floral or fruity or lilac smells at any stage of development I've seen.


----------



## antonioverde (Sep 21, 2020)

How many people found a copy of the clone in gg4 s1? Not many unless you get lucky, they are mostly segregated traits and stockier chem sis leaners, when you self a heterozygous clone you rarely get a copy...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2020)

antonioverde said:


> It wasnt trash, just direct. Sorry to offend you by saying that smell description isnt close.
> 
> Gg4 smells, chemmy, rank, coffee, chocolatey, funk, skunky, dank, gorilla sweaty ass. No floral or fruity or lilac smells at any stage of development I've seen.


One of mine smells like cumin and sweat stench at my favorite hole in the wall mexi restaurant. LOL.


----------



## booms111 (Sep 21, 2020)

antonioverde said:


> How many people found a copy of the clone in gg4 s1? Not many unless you get lucky, they are mostly segregated traits and stockier chem sis leaners, when you self a heterozygous clone you rarely get a copy...


I found mainly chocolate diesel phenos and a few sour dubb phenos in the S1s i ran. Barely any of the S1s i got were chemmy, i think i had 1 that leaned chemmy out of 14 females. I do love GG4 crosses, she makes everything better usually. I found a great GG4 x Wedding cake that is better then GG4 and i also run a GG4 x Purple punch that is a sweet nice flavored keeper also but not a heavy hitter like GG4 or Gorilla Cake.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And I suppose "Jay's" are the only real potatoe chips out there?


In that sense I suppose it would be comparable to say I farm the potatoes that make the potato chips you buy.




MICHI-CAN said:


> And you don't own an automobile if it's not Ford?


No, you dont own a Ford unless its a Ford. So all mustangs must be created equal too then right??

 


I have a photocopy of a Babe Ruth baseball card. It looks and feels just like the original. Same size, card stock, etc. except my photocopy is brand new. Must be worth a fortune too just like the original!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> In that sense I suppose it would be comparable to say I farm the potatoes that make the potato chips you buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even know how to continue with this. You just demonstrated my point and still deny it. Thanks for the time. "NO ONE HAS THE ORIGINAL'. Not even JW. Died a long time ago. Even clones mutate in high enough numbers. Genetics and recessive genes triggered by environment and inputs. Reality over vanity. Peace.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 21, 2020)

[email protected] some of these responses....

There are literally hundreds of threads dedicated to this cut and its history. Even the title of this thread indicates its intent is to show case this cut.

SMH


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I don't even know how to continue with this. You just demonstrated my point and still deny it. Thanks for the time. "NO ONE HAS THE ORIGINAL'. Not even JW. Died a long time ago. Even clones mutate in high enough numbers. Genetics and recessive genes triggered by environment and inputs. Reality over vanity. Peace.


People are still doing grow journals with the cut they received direct from Grizz/JW.

In fact, with Joseys passing recently, I made it a point to gift it to as many local growers as possible so it could be widely shared and enjoyed in his memory. Lot of Original Glue growing in my neck of the woods this season


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> People are still doing grow journals with the cut they received direct from Grizz/JW.
> 
> In fact, with Joseys passing recently, I made it a point to gift it to as many local growers as possible so it could be widely shared and enjoyed in his memory. Lot of Original Glue growing in my neck of the woods this season


I have a high end fake or 3. Real ones were rare and expensive here. All gone for a few years. People ask for mine to refind it or a close copy. 

Was trying to say nothing stays the same. I get a freak every 20-30 cuts. Even yours are evolving. I hand out a ton of clones every year. Especially the good phenos and classics. Was an enlightening conversation at least.


----------



## booms111 (Sep 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I don't even know how to continue with this. You just demonstrated my point and still deny it. Thanks for the time. "NO ONE HAS THE ORIGINAL'. Not even JW. Died a long time ago. Even clones mutate in high enough numbers. Genetics and recessive genes triggered by environment and inputs. Reality over vanity. Peace.


your 100% right on this clone can change. I got mine in 2013 but last year ran into another clone of her that was real but she had went through many hands. She had looser bud structure and had more stretch, exact same flavor and potency but grew alittle different(worse) due to all the enviroments she had gone through. The drifted genetic one also was alot harder to clone. I did a side by side grow with them both and up until then i never really believed in genetic drift.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 21, 2020)

View attachment 4690719


MICHI-CAN said:


> I have a high end fake or 3. Real ones were rare and expensive here. All gone for a few years. People ask for mine to refind it or a close copy.
> 
> Was trying to say nothing stays the same. I get a freak every 20-30 cuts. Even yours are evolving. I hand out a ton of clones every year. Especially the good phenos and classics. Was an enlightening conversation at least.


Epigenetic traits are conditionally temporary. Each spring, I put older cuts outside in a mineral rich organic soil under full sun for at least a couple months and then take cuts before they trigger to flower. This is an extremely effective way to breath life back into old cuts. This year, I also used additional chitan sources and the response is notable.

There's a lot of data on this subject - the microbial effects from the soil, the UV effects from the sun, ect. thats worth a read if you're goal is to maintain a healthy stable of quality genetics.


----------



## conor c (Sep 21, 2020)

Tbh you may not find something similiar always with s1 s you find lots of ok plants some that aint worth your time and some that can surpass the mother in one way or more there are countless breeders who have struck gold using s1 s they just aint a guarantee to be the same as the mum i find it varies some strains the s1 s are more close to the mothers than others just depends obviously the original cut is good otherwise no one would keep it but id still say a decent seedline of gg4 is worth growing out also


----------



## pulpoinspace (Sep 21, 2020)

StoneyJake said:


> GG#4 is not a clone only strain


hey jake. it is actually. and thats what the #4 tells you. any strain with a number in the name is going to be clone only because the number is signifying which phenotype it is from the original pheno hunt.

source: http://www.ggstrains.com/our-strains/

"Form: Cup winning *Clone only*"

"STORY: Gorilla Glue # 4 was accidently created by Joesy Whales when some Chem Sis plants he was growing hermied and pollinated his Sour Dubb. Tired of seeded gardens, Joesy tossed out the strain. But his buddy, Mardogg, still had some seeds. Mardogg popped the beans years later and ended up with 4 pheno's of the GG, deciding #4 was worth keeping."

Now, of course no strain is reallly clone only. Anybody can use the same parents and make the strain again. But #4 is clone only.

Hope that helps.


----------



## StoneyJake (Sep 21, 2020)

booms111 said:


> You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink it, eh? We know what is what, lol!
> 
> That was a S1 not the real clone only just as whatever you have is not the original clone only so its not as the title of the thread is "Real GG#4". You cant accept the fact there is only one original clone? Why is that? Im not saying whatever cross or S1 you have isnt good all im saying is it is not the original clone only that JW put out many years ago. You obviously dont understand genetics and the history of glue, but thats ok just do some research and you will see why i said ignorant(not informed) and as you said youve been out of the game for a bit so i understand. No hard feeling brother, id give you a clone of her if i personally knew you just as everyone should give her out freely as JW wished.


LMAO you obviously have no idea what you are talking about. You think you understand gentetics when you are going on about a clipping from one plant? LMAO The arrogance and ignorance in your comment is crazy. Why would i want your trash clone? Mine are WAY better LMAO. 
the title should say "real GG#4 CLONE" if thats what he meant. Or "real Josey GG#4 clone" if thats the ONLY PLANT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT LMAO. Again i didnt realize you people were talking about a clone from the og GG#4. I think anyone with a brain knows NONE of you have that but keep on dreaming.
Some people are beyond help. You fan boys can have fun in your circle jerk growing mids


----------



## StoneyJake (Sep 21, 2020)

pulpoinspace said:


> hey jake. it is actually. and thats what the #4 tells you. any strain with a number in the name is going to be clone only because the number is signifying which phenotype it is from the original pheno hunt.
> 
> source: http://www.ggstrains.com/our-strains/
> 
> ...


How can you act like you know anyting saying things like " it is actually. and thats what the #4 tells you". Even your quote disproves that. Some of you are all over the place and obviously dont know what the hell you are talking about. LMAO. You should probably read a little kid
Like i told the other guy, Have fun in your fanboy circle jerk


----------



## StoneyJake (Sep 21, 2020)

pulpoinspace said:


> hey jake. it is actually. and thats what the #4 tells you. any strain with a number in the name is going to be clone only because the number is signifying which phenotype it is from the original pheno hunt.
> 
> source: http://www.ggstrains.com/our-strains/
> 
> ...


"Now, of course no strain is reallly clone only. Anybody can use the same parents and make the strain again. But #4 is clone only"(other than the S1s of course LOL)
this sums of your argument or lack thereof perfectly. Thanks


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2020)

StoneyJake said:


> "Now, of course no strain is reallly clone only. Anybody can use the same parents and make the strain again. But #4 is clone only"(other than the S1s of course LOL)
> this sums of your argument or lack thereof perfectly. Thanks


Highly respected West Coast grower provided these. Known and trusted on the site. But I'm supposed to believe their fake because they are seeds from a clone?? I'll stick with Stoneys point of view.


----------



## pulpoinspace (Sep 21, 2020)

StoneyJake said:


> "Now, of course no strain is reallly clone only. Anybody can use the same parents and make the strain again. But #4 is clone only"(other than the S1s of course LOL)
> this sums of your argument or lack thereof perfectly. Thanks


My point was, you can make the argument that "Gorilla Glue" or "Original Glue" isn't clone only. But Gorilla Glue #4 most certainly is. read my post again.

To reiterate: The number is a phenotype. A phenotype from then on is clone only. Any "Strain" with a number at the end will also be clone only. i.e. Wifi 43.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pulpoinspace (Sep 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Highly respected West Coast grower provided these. Known and trusted on the site. But I'm supposed to believe their fake because they are seeds from a clone?? I'll stick with Stoneys point of view. View attachment 4690883


Its not that they're fake its just they're not GG4. They are just original glue seeds. You could get something better or worse than GG4. Also legit cuts of "real" GG4 are very easy to get I don't understand this whole argument.


----------



## pulpoinspace (Sep 21, 2020)

Anyone in california I can send you a link to a grower that sells phylos verified cuts of GG4 for fifteen bucks


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2020)

pulpoinspace said:


> Its not that they're fake its just they're not GG4. They are just original glue seeds. You could get something better or worse than GG4. Also legit cuts of "real" GG4 are very easy to get I don't understand this whole argument.


I'll share the view with the grower. See what they think. 

Mail order clones is a no way here. Local pick up. So unless you are fortunate enough to know someone with your "Original GG4" you're out of luck. I still call vanity.


----------



## pulpoinspace (Sep 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'll share the view with the grower. See what they think.
> 
> Mail order clones is a no way here. Local pick up. So unless you are fortunate enough to know someone with your "Original GG4" you're out of luck. I still call vanity.


Heres my question tho if the guy can make GG4 S1 seeds why can't he also give you a cut of the gg4? OOOOh he shipped you the seeds i'm retarded.

Yeah i mean my personal opinion is that you could get something as good or better from the seeds.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 21, 2020)

Man I was hoping that mine was GG but looks like I'm not so lucky as always thank you for your time and help take a look please if you can tell let me know if not all good


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2020)

pulpoinspace said:


> Heres my question tho if the guy can make GG4 S1 seeds why can't he also give you a cut of the gg4? OOOOh he shipped you the seeds i'm retarded.
> 
> Yeah i mean my personal opinion is that you could get something as good or better from the seeds.


One is a text book example. One has just colas and another has a balanced mix of colas and golf ball nuggs. My favorite which is an unknown EU freak chance seed blows dispensary "real GG4 @26% THC " away. And I've smoked bunches of GG. Better is always a pull of the handle away.


----------



## pulpoinspace (Sep 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> One is a text book example. One has just colas and another has a balanced mix of colas and golf ball nuggs. My favorite which is an unknown EU freak chance seed blows dispensary "real GG4 @26% THC " away. And I've smoked bunches of GG. Better is always a pull of the handle away.


yeah i mean what you have isnt fake at all. its exactly what it says, GG4 S1s. I'm sure they grow fire. 

i was more thinking of the breeders who make some cross with the same parents and then sell them as "GG4" seeds.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Man I was hoping that mine was GG but looks like I'm not so lucky as always thank you for your time and help take a look please if you can tell let me know if not all goodView attachment 4690924View attachment 4690927View attachment 4690932


Regardless. They are beautiful. Be proud. 

Stems are thicker than all mine. Leaves lack dark blue tint and twisting in the sugar leaves. But that's just a comparison to what I have here. I'd smoke it. LOl.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2020)

pulpoinspace said:


> yeah i mean what you have isnt fake at all. its exactly what it says, GG4 S1s. I'm sure they grow fire.
> 
> i was more thinking of the breeders who make some cross with the same parents and then sell them as "GG4" seeds.


Non malicious here. Just trying to sort this out is all. Thanks for the insight. Passionate like the rest. I've had GGs. Hit and miss. Never equal or better though.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 21, 2020)

StoneyJake said:


> GG#4 is not a clone only strain but you guys may only be refering to clones from a certain plant. Didnt realize you guys are only refering to a particular cuttings. What other strain is like that? none
> Sounds like you are being pulled into some real BS for marketing reasons lol. Good luck with that bud


Clearly you have no idea what you're talking about. GG#4 is indeed a specific cut selected by Josey. Anyone selling GG#4 seeds are trying to cash in on Josey's work.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have a high end fake or 3. Real ones were rare and expensive here. All gone for a few years. People ask for mine to refind it or a close copy.
> 
> Was trying to say nothing stays the same. I get a freak every 20-30 cuts. Even yours are evolving. I hand out a ton of clones every year. Especially the good phenos and classics. Was an enlightening conversation at least.


Tissue culture type cloning will restore the genetics to their original state. This has been done by many clone companies with GG4. It's not gone, not at all.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 21, 2020)

StoneyJake said:


> "Now, of course no strain is reallly clone only. Anybody can use the same parents and make the strain again. But #4 is clone only"(other than the S1s of course LOL)
> this sums of your argument or lack thereof perfectly. Thanks


That presumption assumes that everyone has access to the original parental stock. Real Blue Dream is another clone only strain. It was created in Santa Cruz by a local breeder, and is a cross between DJ Short's Blueberry, and a local Haze (Santa Cruz Haze) that the breeder had been working for a few years. Many seed companies have attempted to recreate Blue Dream by crossing Blueberry with various types of Haze, but as far as I'm aware of no one has that Santa Cruz Haze that the real Blue Dream was made from.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Highly respected West Coast grower provided these. Known and trusted on the site. But I'm supposed to believe their fake because they are seeds from a clone?? I'll stick with Stoneys point of view. View attachment 4690883


They are S1's of GG4, they aren't the real GG#4 cut. Accept it, and move on.


----------



## antonioverde (Sep 21, 2020)

This one is pretty close,


----------



## antonioverde (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Tissue culture type cloning will restore the genetics to their original state. This has been done by many clone companies with GG4. It's not gone, not at all.


Broke ass home hobbyist isn't supporting capitalism. If it's for sale it's a scam in today's world. My stock is all self generated or gifted. High tech and profit is seriously perverting a fairly simple hobby. Once again vanity shows in another post. I'll take a bud from a good homegrown commercial mexi dirt weed over a frilly fancy named bud any day. 

I'll put an O in the deep freeze. Please stop in and bring a sample. A good bud beats a pretty name or girly taste everytime. 

I'm okay with people looking down on me for my choices. Personal tastes and self confidence are unshakable. 

I hope you live up to your own exacting standards. Life has a funny way of intervening. Honest thanks. More to consider as I lie here nursing a sinus infection. All good.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Broke ass home hobbyist isn't supporting capitalism. If it's for sale it's a scam in today's world. My stock is all self generated or gifted. High tech and profit is seriously perverting a fairly simple hobby. Once again vanity shows in another post. I'll take a bud from a good homegrown commercial mexi dirt weed over a frilly fancy named bud any day.
> 
> I'll put an O in the deep freeze. Please stop in and bring a sample. A good bud beats a pretty name or girly taste everytime.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why you're getting offended by the presentation of facts. The reality is that I can go get a clone of GG#4 which has been genetically refreshed by way of tissue culture for $20 right now. As others have stated, it's certainly possible that you may find something as good or better than the real GG#4 in seed form, but that doesn't make it the real GG#4.

I grew GG#4 myself for a few years, and discontinued it in favor of other strains. It's a good strain but a bit finicky, and in my opinion there's much better strains out there. Real GG#4 doesn't like high nutes, so when I see someone running GG#4 at 1400ppm, it's a tip off to me that they may have a fake.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not sure why you're getting offended by the presentation of facts. The reality is that I can go get a clone of GG#4 which has been genetically refreshed by way of tissue culture for $20 right now. As others have stated, it's certainly possible that you may find something as good or better than the real GG#4 in seed form, but that doesn't make it the real GG#4.
> 
> I grew GG#4 myself for a few years, and discontinued it in favor of other strains. It's a good strain but a bit finicky, and in my opinion there's much better strains out there. Real GG#4 doesn't like high nutes, so when I see someone running GG#4 at 1400ppm, it's a tip off to me that they may have a fake.


Another one. Offended hardly. Laughing at the arrogance. When you can figure out a stable soil, and how to read a plant you might push your plants beyond labels to. If you can't in soil? You are not growing healthy plants in a healthy environment. Just because you can't doesn't mean it can't be done. I could teach you a million things not from the net or a label.

Why the continued display of your overwhelming intellect? I already laughed and was moving on.

Have no hard feelings. Actually sympathy. Best wishes and some self confidence to you.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 21, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> People are still doing grow journals with the cut they received direct from Grizz/JW.
> 
> In fact, with Joseys passing recently, I made it a point to gift it to as many local growers as possible so it could be widely shared and enjoyed in his memory. Lot of Original Glue growing in my neck of the woods this season


@StoneyJake - to laugh at the passing of someone who wanted nothing more than his GG4 find to be enjoyed by canna community is quite sanctimonious. I'm embarrassed for you. 

We have a lot seasoned growers on this forum who've selfed this cut in order to search the line for medical qualities and many more who've worked it and shared it with the community as well. 
@curious2garden @antonioverde


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> @StoneyJake - to laugh at the passing of someone who wanted nothing more than his GG4 find to be enjoyed by canna community is quite sanctimonious. I'm embarrassed for you.
> 
> We have a lot seasoned growers on this forum who've selfed this cut in order to search the line for medical qualities and many more who've worked it and shared it with the community as well.
> @curious2garden @antonioverde


Missed that post. Apologies please Stoney. Those contributors whose names we know and don't should be treated with reverance and respect for their self less sharing and commitment to the pursuit. R.I.P. all the gurus and mentors we have lost.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Another one. Offended hardly. Laughing at the arrogance. When you can figure out a stable soil, and how to read a plant you might push your plants beyond labels to. If you can't in soil? You are not growing healthy plants in a healthy environment. Just because you can't doesn't mean it can't be done. I could teach you a million things not from the net or a label.
> 
> Why the continued display of your overwhelming intellect? I already laughed and was moving on.
> 
> Have no hard feelings. Actually sympathy. Best wishes and some self confidence to you.


I don't grow in soil, I grow in coco/perlite. I didn't make up the notion of GG#4 being sensitive to high PPMs, nor did I read it on any label. I got this info from the man Josey himself. I grew the strain for a few years, and always found that less nutes were better with this strain.

I'm not sure why you feel the need to become insulting simply because you are faced with the realization that the weed you are growing is not the real GG#4 cut. I'm simply providing you with facts, and you are coming back at me with your emotions. If you are interested in having a logical debate, keep your emotions out of the argument, and come back at me with facts to debate.

You could teach me a million things eh? Cool story bro. I see you like to post a lot. You've been a member here for 7 months and have close to 3500 posts. I guess that's why you think you know better.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> I don't grow in soil, I grow in coco/perlite. I didn't make up the notion of GG#4 being sensitive to high PPMs, nor did I read it on any label. I got this info from the man Josey himself. I grew the strain for a few years, and always found that less nutes were better with this strain.
> 
> I'm not sure why you feel the need to become insulting simply because you are faced with the realization that the weed you are growing is not the real GG#4 cut. I'm simply providing you with facts, and you are coming back at me with your emotions. If you are interested in having a logical debate, keep your emotions out of the argument, and come back at me with facts to debate.
> 
> You could teach me a million things eh? Cool story bro. I see you like to post a lot. You've been a member here for 7 months and have close to 3500 posts. I guess that's why you think you know better.


Called disabled. Ha ha. And I'm at 1356PPM as of yesterday. You'll never get half that in inert mediums. Like faux healthy manicured lawns. Your plants are on life support. Just another look at me scenario. Not natural. I did hydro from 86 - 92. Woke up and went to dirt. Never playing the high tech shiny game again. Honestly laughing now. At the conversation. Not you. Sorry I hurt your ego. My reality is real and learned doing it. With a big nod to Ed Rosenthall for the only printed material available in my day. 

I seriously will seal an O of my fake and deep freeze it. Come acroos country and I'll get you ripped. As good or better than your original. I'd still spark with you regardless of debate. More so because of the debate. Take a hit.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 21, 2020)

Wow, this thread went right off the rails lol. Can somebody tell me if the pinwheeling trait can be seen in this baddawg gg4 clone only× 3 headed dragon or am I seeing things? It was a male I used outdoors 2019.



HydroRed said:


> So all mustangs must be created equal too then right?


Lol! My good friend was given his grandmother's non GT 5.0 late 80's convertible mustang in 1996. Damn, everything about that car was a pos. The radio was garbage, it was an automatic and the top stopped working after some use lol. I looked for sone pics of a model online but I think ford mustve had them all scrubbed.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Called disabled. Ha ha. And I'm at 1356PPM as of yesterday. You'll never get half that in inert mediums. Like faux healthy manicured lawns. Your plants are on life support. Just another look at me scenario. Not natural. I did hydro from 86 - 92. Woke up and went to dirt. Never playing the high tech shiny game again. Honestly laughing now. At the conversation. Not you. Sorry I hurt your ego. My reality is real and learned doing it. With a big nod to Ed Rosenthall for the only printed material available in my day.
> 
> I seriously will seal an O of my fake and deep freeze it. Come acroos country and I'll get you ripped. As good or better than your original. I'd still spark with you regardless of debate. More so because of the debate. Take a hit.


I'm not sure what your point is anymore, I thought we were going to have a logical debate. Yes, I've grown in many different types of medium, including various soils and hydro mediums. Your assumptions of my growing history seem skewed by your need to be correct. In 92, when you "woke up and went to dirt" I was taking horticulture classes in college; I was already awake. I choose to grow in coco/perlite with a drip feed these days, because it gives me more control.

Again, and as I said before, it's certainly possible that you may find something as good or better in seed form than the real GG#4, but that doesn't make it the real GG#4. 

If you really want to know the facts about GG#4, I'd suggest that you go over to ICMag and do some research. Start with this thread:





Gorilla Glue #4


This is the new, ON TOPIC, thread regarding Gorilla Glue #4. This thread is solely for the purpose of discussing the strain itself and sharing her beautiful pictures. Strain: Gorilla Glue #4 Lineage: Sour Dubb x Chem Sis x Chocolate Diesel Breeder: Joesy Whales Flowering Time: 56 - 60 Days...



www.icmag.com





Also look at everything that Josey had to say about the strain before his passing (RIP). This is his profile here: https://www.icmag.com/ic/member.php?u=40679


----------



## StoneyJake (Sep 21, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> @StoneyJake - to laugh at the passing of someone who wanted nothing more than his GG4 find to be enjoyed by canna community is quite sanctimonious. I'm embarrassed for you.
> 
> We have a lot seasoned growers on this forum who've selfed this cut in order to search the line for medical qualities and many more who've worked it and shared it with the community as well.
> @curious2garden @antonioverde


I didnt laugh at the passing of anyone. Something is seriously wrong with you people


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not sure what your point is anymore, I thought we were going to have a logical debate. Yes, I've grown in many different types of medium, including various soils and hydro mediums. Your assumptions of my growing history seem skewed by your need to be correct. In 92, when you "woke up and went to dirt" I was taking horticulture classes in college; I was already awake. I choose to grow in coco/perlite with a drip feed these days, because it gives me more control.
> 
> Again, and as I said before, it's certainly possible that you may find something as good or better in seed form than the real GG#4, but that doesn't make it the real GG#4.
> 
> ...


Never thought any different. But i have seeds from original cuts to the best of my knowledge. What would you name that? I gift it as just GG regardless of assumed lineage. How did we get to this point? I accept that it is a clone only. Technicalities and differing definitions make a mess out of this one.

And I post too much cause I can't wander far anymore. Are you berating me for destroying my body in the pursuit of shiny things? Just kidding.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 21, 2020)

Don’t argue with fools


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Never thought any different. But i have seeds from original cuts to the best of my knowledge. What would you name that? I gift it as just GG regardless of assumed lineage. How did we get to this point? I accept that it is a clone only. Technicalities and differing definitions make a mess out of this one.
> 
> And I post too much cause I can't wander far anymore. Are you berating me for destroying my body in the pursuit of shiny things? Just kidding.


I would call it what it is, a gg4 s1. Or better yet, call it Michi-Glue. I myself personally have a whole bag full of s1 girl scout cookie seeds I made from the original clone. I don't call them gsc, because that's not what they are; they are gsc s1 seeds. Simple. In my experience with sprouting s1 seeds you rarely get anything identical to the original parent.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Sep 21, 2020)

"Do not *correct a fool* or he will hate you; *correct* a wise man, and he will appreciate you." -*Bruce Lee*"


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> I would call it what it is, a gg4 s1. Or better yet, call it Michi-Glue. I myself personally have a whole bag full of s1 girl scout cookie seeds I made from the original clone. I don't call them gsc, because that's not what they are; they are gsc s1 seeds. Simple. In my experience with sprouting s1 seeds you rarely get anything identical to the original parent.


Right where I started. GG4 S1. Every one is unique with S1's. I agree. That's the bonus when you do it for the surprise at the bottom of the box. Cannot deny facts. 

No name on anything I do. Anonymous is my style.


----------



## StoneyJake (Sep 21, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Don’t argue with fools


thats why this will be my last reply on this fan boy circle jerk. Im sure you are confused as to who the fools are unfortunately.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 21, 2020)

StoneyJake said:


> thats why this will be my last reply on this fan boy circle jerk. Im sure you are confused as to who the fools are unfortunately.


Good. Your posts are cringey AF


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 21, 2020)

StoneyJake said:


> thats why this will be my last reply on this fan boy circle jerk. Im sure you are confused as to who the fools are unfortunately.


What does having correct facts have anything to do with being a fan boy? You don't like correct facts? Or maybe you simply don't like the facts which your personal reality is based around, because it means that you could be wrong.. about everything. Yep, the truth is hard to take sometimes.


----------



## Houstini (Sep 21, 2020)

What an interesting display of incoherent babble. Real verified cut in my moms garden this year. Some people need to do some research. I’ve asked locals that offered cuts of their gg4 for more info, when they say “this was the best pheno” I politely decline and encourage that they are upfront about it being from their s1 selection. Thankfully I do have easy access, I don’t bother keeping a mother around because it’s easy enough for me to pick up. It occasionally gets grown out, my favorite part about it is the strain fatigue after smoking it every day is next to zero, and a very high ceiling.


----------



## Houstini (Sep 21, 2020)

S1 of seeds born of herm isn’t my idea of a good time. Unstable genetics can make some crazy fire, s1 that shit knowing the risks. I like what @antonioverde has done with BX and long term work. Hats off to the good ones around that know what’s up.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 22, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Wow, this thread went right off the rails lol. Can somebody tell me if the pinwheeling trait can be seen in this baddawg gg4 clone only× 3 headed dragon or am I seeing things? It was a male I used outdoors 2019.
> View attachment 4691009
> 
> Lol! My good friend was given his grandmother's non GT 5.0 late 80's convertible mustang in 1996. Damn, everything about that car was a pos. The radio was garbage, it was an automatic and the top stopped working after some use lol. I looked for sone pics of a model online but I think ford mustve had them all scrubbed.


I get that leaf twist when the pH is off. Some plants are super sensitive to pH fluctuation.

I've got a couple packs of Bad Dawgs 3headed dragon crosses. I should probably pop em. His freebies have always turned out fire.

@HydroRed - jeez man, sorry your thread took such weird turn. You've done great job documenting GG4.
I can honestly say, with all the info available, it never occurred to me that anyone would argue against her existence and her offspring or the existence of "cuts and clone onlies" in general *shrugs*


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 22, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I get that leaf twist when the pH is off. Some plants are super sensitive to pH fluctuation.
> 
> I've got a couple packs of Bad Dawgs 3headed dragon crosses. I should probably pop em. His freebies have always turned out fire.
> 
> ...


Apologies to @HydroRed. I have been educated. Urban legends and "I saw it on the internet". We are pretty isolated from the west coast and the experience in breeding and lineage you have available. Legal for 2 years here. We are a lot behind. Only search and post on the subject since last fall. Internet searches on canibus and a seed order has a good friend doing 8-20 right now. 

So thank you all for arguing with me. I'm stubborn. But I can be educated. Just realize we don't all have your freedom in movement and info. We may lack the info but we grow just as well and love the endevour with the same passion. 

Happiness, peace and health to all.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> @StoneyJake - to laugh at the passing of someone who wanted nothing more than his GG4 find to be enjoyed by canna community is quite sanctimonious. I'm embarrassed for you.
> 
> We have a lot seasoned growers on this forum who've selfed this cut in order to search the line for medical qualities and many more who've worked it and shared it with the community as well.
> @curious2garden @antonioverde


Good morning Tangie  yes I have the original and I selfed it and passed it around to people who didn't have access to the cut.

@MICHI-CAN I have to say my experience with feeding aligns with @PJ Diaz I've never run GG#4 above 1000 and that was my total count (including Ca/Mg and my 200 PPM water). Then again I'm running the actual clone only and I'm in hydro. Although I did pop many of the selfed seeds and found I could get a very close phenotype roughly every 15 or so seeds but even then their nutrient requirements were the same. JW did a good job.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning Tangie  yes I have the original and I selfed it and passed it around to people who didn't have access to the cut.
> 
> @MICHI-CAN I have to say my experience with feeding aligns with @PJ Diaz I've never run GG#4 above 1000 and that was my total count (including Ca/Mg and my 200 PPM water). Then again I'm running the actual clone only and I'm in hydro. Although I did pop many of the selfed seeds and found I could get a very close phenotype roughly every 15 or so seeds but even then their nutrient requirements were the same. JW did a good job.


Good morning curious. I'm ashamed of my ignorance. 1/3 that you would recognize is text book this run. And the other is monster stacker. I like the variations. Keeps it interesting. 

I don't grow like you guys. I'm in custom soil and my plants are honestly taking 1300+ ATM. All 6 strains. Only 1 is starting to revolt. GG as I have been educated. Here's a gg I have pic of on hand. It's legit. Been pushing nutes hard for years.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Good morning curious. I'm ashamed of my ignorance. 1/3 that you would recognize is text book this run. And the other is monster stacker. I like the variations. Keeps it interesting.
> 
> I don't grow like you guys. I'm in custom soil and my plants are honestly taking 1300+ ATM. All 6 strains. Only 1 is starting to revolt. GG as I have been educated. Here's a gg I have pic of on hand. It's legit. Been pushing nutes hard for years.
> 
> View attachment 4691425


Actually that's GG#4 S1 so it will have variation from it's mother cut. But I don't know how you could be adding 1300 additional nutrients to a custom soil and not cook them. Possibly I'm misunderstanding. Then again I've only grown hydro. 

Anyway you get to the finish line is success. Best of luck on this.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Actually that's GG#4 S1 so it will have variation from it's mother cut. But I don't know how you could be adding 1300 additional nutrients to a custom soil and not cook them. Possibly I'm misunderstanding. Then again I've only grown hydro.
> 
> Anyway you get to the finish line is success. Best of luck on this.


Years of tweaking soil and frying plants. Got lot's of cloning practice. I never got over 950-1000 in hydro. 800 average. I have a few unpublished methods. 

Thanks for the lineage. Nice knowing what I already thought.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 22, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I get that leaf twist when the pH is off. Some plants are super sensitive to pH fluctuation.
> 
> I've got a couple packs of Bad Dawgs 3headed dragon crosses. I should probably pop em. His freebies have always turned out fire.
> 
> ...


Ok cool. Thank you. That makes sense, I didnt think the pinwheeling was that pronounced. 
When I found that picture last night, I realized I had labeled the cross wrong over in the chuckers thread mentioning the gg4 was crossed with ortega. I looked up what the 3hd was and damn thats a nice bodhi cross with potential bleeders coming from the male dragonsblood f1 he used(which was a bleeder)
I did get a couple bleeders from the goji cross I made with the gg4×3hd. Thinking it was ortega, I could not figure out where that bleeding trait came from.


Sorry to bungle up the thread even more @HydroRed. Bit of a aha moment for me with that cross.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 22, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I did get a couple bleeders from the goji cross I made with the gg4×3hd. Thinking it was ortega, I could not figure out where that bleeding trait came from.
> View attachment 4691549
> 
> Sorry to bungle up the thread even more @HydroRed. Bit of a aha moment for me with that cross.


That is a very cool trait. I've never gotten any bleeders but I do still have my Dragonsblood T-shirt from that original drop and love it.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Good morning curious. I'm ashamed of my ignorance. 1/3 that you would recognize is text book this run. And the other is monster stacker. I like the variations. Keeps it interesting.
> 
> I don't grow like you guys. I'm in custom soil and my plants are honestly taking 1300+ ATM. All 6 strains. Only 1 is starting to revolt. GG as I have been educated. Here's a gg I have pic of on hand. It's legit. Been pushing nutes hard for years.
> 
> View attachment 4691425





curious2garden said:


> Actually that's GG#4 S1 so it will have variation from it's mother cut. But I don't know how you could be adding 1300 additional nutrients to a custom soil and not cook them. Possibly I'm misunderstanding. Then again I've only grown hydro.
> 
> Anyway you get to the finish line is success. Best of luck on this.


It can get tricky when we start to discuss ppm, particularly because of the three differently weighted ppm measurements. If @MICHI-CAN is using a EUTech of Truncheon ppm scale, his "1400ppm" would be much closer to the 1000ppm measurement I use in the US. Because of this, it's probably better that we use EC. When I say 1000ppm, I mean 2.0EC.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 22, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> It can get tricky when we start to discuss ppm, particularly because of the three differently weighted ppm measurements. If @MICHI-CAN is using a EUTech of Truncheon ppm scale, his "1400ppm" would be much closer to the 1000ppm measurement I use in the US. Because of this, it's probably better that we use EC. When I say 1000ppm, I mean 2.0EC.


I'm US. No EC for me. Don't get the vastly differing results. Honestly no B.S.. I'll have to look into this. Due for a new meter. What are using? I'll buy one and try it that way. Thank you.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm US. No EC for me. Don't get the vastly differing results. Honestly no B.S.. I'll have to look into this. Due for a new meter. What are using? I'll buy one and try it that way. Thank you.


I just use a cheap Hannah-style one from Amazon, but it will convert ppm to EC with a push of a button. I actually prefer to measure PPM, because it's more accurate, but my point was about different people comparing ppm with potentially different weighted meters, however there is only one measurement of EC.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 22, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Wow, this thread went right off the rails lol. Can somebody tell me if the pinwheeling trait can be seen in this baddawg gg4 clone only× 3 headed dragon or am I seeing things? It was a male I used outdoors 2019.
> View attachment 4691009
> 
> Lol! My good friend was given his grandmother's non GT 5.0 late 80's convertible mustang in 1996. Damn, everything about that car was a pos. The radio was garbage, it was an automatic and the top stopped working after some use lol. I looked for sone pics of a model online but I think ford mustve had them all scrubbed.


I can see some glue in that. Not so much "pinwheeling" as other causes of that can be evident in grows as mentioned by Tangie but when the leaf edge you have circled looks like there is an invisible string glued to the edge of the leaf and someone is pulling up on the string.....thats the glue I see. This is a trait pretty much only seen in veg, and goes away in flower. 


Tangerine_ said:


> I get that leaf twist when the pH is off. Some plants are super sensitive to pH fluctuation.
> 
> I've got a couple packs of Bad Dawgs 3headed dragon crosses. I should probably pop em. His freebies have always turned out fire.
> 
> ...


No worries, I gave up quickly and figured it would work itself out and/or someone would get post fatigued lol. Bad Dawg does have some fire crosses. Im ready to drop a couple packs of some Blackberry Banana Kush x Long Bottom Leaf myself to hunt through again pretty soon. DBJ was very kind in gifting me a cpl packs when he found out I had been hunting for more of these after finding a killler plant in a 5 pack a cpl yrs back -and unfortunately I didnt take cuts like a dummy. Hes putting out heaters with the LBL and the LBF crosses. Seen a lot of bleeders from the 3HD crosses as well.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And I suppose "Jay's" are the only real potatoe chips out there? And you don't own an automobile if it's not Ford? This thread is seperating the realist from the capitalists pretty quick.


You're not understanding the reality.

Jose Wales found the original pheno in bagseed. He liked the pheno and called it guerilla glue #4, because it was the 4 seed popped. It is literally all on icmag forum from the very beginning...

Edit. Should have kept on reading before posting that, lol. Good lord


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 22, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> I can see some glue in that. Not so much "pinwheeling" as other causes of that can be evident in grows as mentioned by Tangie but when the leaf edge you have circled looks like there is an invisible string glued to the edge of the leaf and someone is pulling up on the string.....thats the glue I see. This is a trait pretty much only seen in veg, and goes away in flower.
> 
> No worries, I gave up quickly and figured it would work itself out and/or someone would get post fatigued lol. Bad Dawg does have some fire crosses. Im ready to drop a couple packs of some Blackberry Banana Kush x Long Bottom Leaf myself to hunt through again pretty soon. DBJ was very kind in gifting me a cpl packs when he found out I had been hunting for more of these after finding a killler plant in a 5 pack a cpl yrs back -and unfortunately I didnt take cuts like a dummy. Hes putting out heaters with the LBL and the LBF crosses. Seen a lot of bleeders from the 3HD crosses as well.


Apologies.


----------



## Valley_559 (Sep 24, 2020)

got a few GG4 going as well. First time running her ...


----------



## antonioverde (Sep 26, 2020)

Gg4 RIL... work work work work wirk


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 4, 2020)

Gg4 RIL


----------



## CTGrown203 (Dec 5, 2020)

Just ordered some GGgenetics gg4 s1 fems we will see how it goes


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 2, 2021)

People be like , check this out i got the reall gg4


----------



## pulpoinspace (Jan 2, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> People be like , check this out i got the reall gg4


that could pass


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 2, 2021)

pulpoinspace said:


> that could pass


Ge well who woulda thunk it... uh lol the funk will pass also and, I dont think these leafs know how to grow straight.. they cant get rite..


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 2, 2021)

Anyone with a legit GG#4 clone cut willing to send one out to the west coast? I've come across S1's and supposed clones but never trusted them or figured the S1 would be watered down so I haven't bothered with em. Wanted to try my hand at the real deal GG#4! 



@HydroRed @MICHI-CAN


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 2, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Anyone with a legit GG#4 clone cut willing to send one out to the west coast? I've come across S1's and supposed clones but never trusted them or figured the S1 would be watered down so I haven't bothered with em. Wanted to try my hand at the real deal GG#4!
> 
> 
> 
> @HydroRed @MICHI-CAN


Not this thread again. I already made a bafoon of myself here. 

Understand my stupidity. Hind sight is always 20/20. LOL. Apologies, humility and respect to those I entertained or just infuriated. 

I'll have to check. 

Peace and luck all.


----------



## solakani (Jan 2, 2021)

Growing some sort of GG#4. One 6 foot plant fills a 5x5. Thoughts?


----------



## Mr.Grits (Oct 14, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> People be like , check this out i got the reall gg4


Would love to see if you can do a small trade for like 5


----------



## Raymond Knight (Nov 27, 2021)

booms111 said:


> I found mainly chocolate diesel phenos and a few sour dubb phenos in the S1s i ran. Barely any of the S1s i got were chemmy, i think i had 1 that leaned chemmy out of 14 females. I do love GG4 crosses, she makes everything better usually. I found a great GG4 x Wedding cake that is better then GG4 and i also run a GG4 x Purple punch that is a sweet nice flavored keeper also but not a heavy hitter like GG4 or Gorilla Cake.


My first s1 from the Josey Wales tribute pack was tall , lanky and sativa like with a Chocolate smell, it will take atleast 70 days maybe more. I can see the glue in it some but because of the self it time travelled back obviously to the grandparents Id assume, Ive had phenos of Chocolate Marshmallow from Exotic [gg4x Mint choc] that resembled gg4 more. At day 68 now I dont regret at all buying the S1, looks like total fire, just not a replica of the 4.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 27, 2021)

Mr.Grits said:


> Would love to see if you can do a small trade for like 5


Please note that trading/selling/etc... on the forum is prohibited for legal reasons.
I don't want to be a dick, but please don't ask this sort of question again.

T/Y
GWN


----------



## Raymond Knight (Dec 5, 2021)

I know I said it looked like fire but that was when I chopped it, the dried end product was not good on the first one out of the pack, I hope I find something other than the tall lanky pheno that yields airy bud that took 70 days to finish. Im starting to question these ''tribute packs'' being half way legit and hopefully they were not his bagseed collection his family put out just for $$ or worse farmed out to a bad breeder . Its early to tell from just one bad plant but I want to document what I grew. You can see the example on youtube when it was freshly chopped under my name.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 6, 2021)

I grew the gg4 X AK-47 and it was sativa like thin branches 70 day flowering. Also grew gg4 X Headbanger 70 day flowering but chunky fat buds more indica type .


----------

